# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Cruise Ausonia [Σουπερφάστ XII - Superfast XII]

## xara

Δυο φωτο απο το τελευταίο της σειράς των Superfast

----------


## CORFU

Xθεs το βραδυ στιs 23:20 εδεσε στο λιμανι τηs Κερκυραs το superfast XII εσπευσμενα γιατι σε φορτηγο ψυγειο βρεθηκαν επτα Αφγανοι λαθρομεταναστεs σε κατασταση λιποθυμιαs.Και οι επτα μεταφερθηκαν στο νοσοκομειο τηs Κερκυραs και ειναι καλα στην υγεια τουs. Το πλοιο αναχωρησε κανονικα για το δρομολογιο του, και το φορτηγο παραμενει στο κεντρικο λιμεναρχειο τηs Κερκυραs για παρεταιρω ερευνεs

----------


## JASON12345

Σε φορτηγό ψυγείο;;;;;Ελεος!!
Πόσο χαμηλά θα πέσουν αυτοί οι άνθρωποι,χωρίς να φταίνε και σε τίποτα...

----------


## Markos

Superfast 6 κοντα στη πατρα.

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Μονο που αυτο δεν ειναι το 6 φιλε μου.Ειναι το 11 η το 12.Ευχαριστουμε για τις ωραιες φωτογραφιες παντως. :Wink:

----------


## Markos

A ναι συγγνωμη! Ηταν το 12.

----------


## .voyager

Superfast ΧΙΙ:

DSC00042.JPG

Superfast XIΙ - 1.JPG

DSC00035.JPG

----------


## Trakman

> Superfast ΧΙΙ:
> 
> DSC00042.JPG
> 
> Superfast XIΙ - 1.JPG
> 
> DSC00035.JPG


Έχεις σαρώσει! Πολύ κόκκινο απόψε!!

----------


## Trakman

¶φιξη στην Πάτρα, 8-9-08

----------


## parianos

Στο δρομο προς Πατρα....
SUPERFAST XII (1).jpg

SUPERFAST XII (7).jpg

SUPERFAST XII (10).jpg

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> Λιγα λεπτα μετα τις 08:00 περασε τα φαναρια του Πειραια κι εδεσε στον προλιμενα το Superfast XII
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31216



Καλώς όρισε ο βάπορας......

----------


## Apostolos

Επιτέλους να χαρούμε και στον Πειραιά Superfast!!!!

----------


## Leo

Έφερε άλλο αέρα ο Κοραής στο Αιγαίο. Πορτοκαλο-κοκκίνισε..... Ξεφύγαμε από τις μπλέ αποχρώσεις. Καλοτάξιδο να είναι το βαπόρι και να μείνει εδώ περισσότερο απο μία σεζόν... :Wink: . Ευχαριστούμε Δημήτρη για την πρωτιά  :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Σύμφωνα με τις τελευταίες πληροφορίες του Υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας το *Super Fast XII* θα εκτελέσει το πρώτο του δρομολόγιο την Δευτερα 9 Μαρτίου 2009 και ωρα 15:30
> *Από την άλλη πλευρά όμως*, το Open Seas μας δίνει πρωτο δρομολόγιο την Παρασκευη στης 13 Μαρτίου χωρίς όνομα πλοίου και μονο με την επωνυμία *Blue Star Ferries*
> Τουλαχιστον ειναι λιγες οι μερες που θα περιμενουμε


Όντως δείχνει πρώτο δρομολόγιο στις 9....αλλά το επόμενο είναι στις 12....τότε δηλαδή που η εταιρεία ορίζει την έναρξη των δρομολογίων...άρα μήπως κάνει την Δευτέρα ένα δοκιμαστικό ταξίδι, να δει ταχύτητες κλπ;;

----------


## aeroplanos

> Όντως δείχνει πρώτο δρομολόγιο στις 9....αλλά το επόμενο είναι στις 12....τότε δηλαδή που η εταιρεία ορίζει την έναρξη των δρομολογίων...άρα μήπως κάνει την Δευτέρα ένα δοκιμαστικό ταξίδι, να δει ταχύτητες κλπ;;


Μου προξενει εντυπωση το γεγονος οτι ακομα δεν εχουμε δει καμια διαφημιση η εστω καταχωρηση στον εντυπο τύπο :Confused:  :Confused: 
Μηπως θεωρουν οτι απο μονος του ο βαπορας διαφημιζει το νεο δρομολογίο?? :Razz: 
Αιντε καλοταξιδο να ειναι με την ευχη να αντεξει επιτελους ενα πλοιο της Attica Group στην γραμμη της Κρητης. Καλο θα κανει. Προσωπικα θεωρω τα ΧΙ, ΧΙΙ οτι καλυτερο εχει να επιδειξει η ελληνικη ακτοπλοια!

----------


## manou

κυριοι καλημερα σας!!!  μολις ειδα αυτο!!
http://www.ferries.gr/SFF/schedules-...raklion-gr.htm

----------


## Leo

Κι όμως στα διαφημιστικά της φυλλάδια η Superfast γράφει ότι πηγαίνει και Κρήτη. Ένα τέτοιο φυλλάδιο πήρα από το ΒΣ Ιθάκη την Δευτέρα 2.3.09.

----------


## dimitris

> Έφερε άλλο αέρα ο Κοραής στο Αιγαίο. Πορτοκαλο-κοκκίνισε..... Ξεφύγαμε από τις μπλέ αποχρώσεις. Καλοτάξιδο να είναι το βαπόρι και να μείνει εδώ περισσότερο απο μία σεζόν.... Ευχαριστούμε Δημήτρη για την πρωτιά


 Leo Ευχαριστω!!! για αλλη μια φορα το nautilia.gr ηταν εκει που επρεπε να ειναι!!! :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

> Leo Ευχαριστω!!! για αλλη μια φορα το nautilia.gr ηταν εκει που επρεπε να ειναι!!!


 ανθρωπο του λιμανιου σε ειχε πει ο Νικος στη συναντηση,οποτε τα λογια ειναι περιττα.Οφειλες και ησουνα στη θεση σου τη σωστη στιγμη......Μπραβο.......

----------


## Trakman

Συμφωνώ κι εγώ με τον Γιάννη, ήμουν σίγουρος ότι θα βρίσκεσαι εκεί!!! Μπράβο Δημήτρη, ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## Vortigern

Πριν παω σχολιο το πρωι κοιτουσα στο ΑΙΣ να δω που ειναι το πλοιο...Δημητρη μου περασε απο το μυαλο οτι θα βρισκεσαι στο κοκκινο και λεω κατσε να παμε τον δορυφορο κοντα...αλλα δν σε ειδα ησουν φαινεται με το παπακι :Very Happy: ..

Μπραβο ρε Δημητρη για αλλη μια φορα αψογος και στην θεση σου....

----------


## MYTILENE

AΨΟΓΟΙ όλοι σας για το ρεπορτάζ και μπράβο σας!!!Με το καλό να αρχίσει τα δρομολόγια το πλοίο και να πιάσει στη γραμμή!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Λιγα λεπτα μετα τις 08:00 περασε τα φαναρια του Πειραια κι εδεσε στον προλιμενα το Superfast XII
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31216


*Δημήτρη μπράβο για άλλη μία φορά!!Καλά υποψιαζόμουν ότι θα είσαι εκεί για να απαθανατίσεις την άφιξη του κόκκινου βάπορα..Μπράβο και πάλι και σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!!  *

----------


## dimitris

Ευχαριστω πολυ ολους σας για τα καλα σας λογια και ξερετε οτι οταν περιμενουμε βαπορι στον Πειραια παντα προσπαθω να πηγαινω,
εδω ενα παραπανω... αδυναμιες :Very Happy: 

Αλλη μια φωτο απο την εισοδο του κοκκινου την ωρα που περνουσε τα φαναρια του Πειραια σημερα το πρωϊ!
Εγκαινεια την επομενη Πεμπτη 12/03 στο Ηρακλειο μονο... τελευταιες πληροφοριες.

----------


## Ergis

οτι και να λες πατριδα οι φωτογραφιες σου ειναι ΑΠΙΣΤΕΥΤΕΣ!!!

----------


## hsw

τελικά το πλοίο θα δένει προσωρινά μέχρι το Πάσχα στην προβλήτα του Νήσος Μύκονος εναλλάξ.

πηγή

και τις Δευτέρες και τις Τετάρτες που το Μύκονος δεν κάνει δρομολόγια την προηγούμενη μέρα και μένει στον Πειραιά, που θα δένει το Superfast?  :Confused:

----------


## mike_rodos

Δημήτρη και εσύ πρωϊνός πρωϊνός σε λιμάνι βλέπω...  :Very Happy:  Έτσι ο καθένας ότι ώρα και να είναι καλύβει το ρεπορτάζ από την περιοχή του! Μπράβο φίλε μου! Καλοτάξιδο να είναι στην γραμμή και να στεριώσει για πολλά χρόνια!

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Στο openseas, στο δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς - Ηράκλειο και Ηράκλειο - Πειραιάς από 19-3-2009 αναφέρεται ως εταιρία η Blue Star (!) και στη θέση του πλοίου υπάρχει κενό.
Περίεργο.

----------


## Leo

Πιστεύω ότι πριν δούμε κόκκινο φως ήταν περίεργο... τώρα όμως δεν έχουμε αμφιβολία αφού το θεριό είναι στον Πειραιά. Εξ άλλου θεωρώ ότι "πτήσεις" για το Ηράκλειο είναι code shared.. :Very Happy:  Superfast/Blue star operated by Superfat.

----------


## vinman

Μπράβο Δημήτρη για τις φωτογραφίες του πλοίου!!!
Πάντα είσαι εκεί που πρέπει...!!

----------


## prutanis

Πρωτο του βραδυ στον Πειραια και ηθελε παρεα
και οταν αρχισε να βραδυαζει
σαν να του ελειπε λιγο η Πατρα...? μπα κι εδω θα κανει φιλους! :Wink:

----------


## hsw

εγώ πάντως πιστεύω πως οι τιμές για και προς Ηράκλειο θα είναι λίγο πιο ακριβές από των άλλων, αφού είναι πολυτελές αλλά το σημαντικότερο είναι πως κάνει το ταξίδι σε 6,5 ώρες και όχι σε 8,5 όπως τα άλλα και...

----------


## mike_rodos

> εγώ πάντως πιστεύω πως οι τιμές για και προς Ηράκλειο θα είναι λίγο πιο ακριβές από των άλλων, αφού είναι πολυτελές αλλά το σημαντικότερο είναι πως κάνει το ταξίδι σε 6,5 ώρες και όχι σε 8,5 όπως τα άλλα και...


1ον. Πολυτελές είναι και τα παλάτια.. εκτός και αν δεν έχεις μπει μέσα... 
2ον. 6 ώρες (12:00-18:00) έκαναν και τα παλάτια τα πρώτα χρόνια που ήταν στο δρομολόγιο στα ημερήσια δρομολόγια, και 7 ώρες (22:00-05:00) στα βραδυνά, εκτός και αν δεν το θυμάσαι...
και 3ον. Αν δεν δείς τιμές μην πέρνεις και όρκο... Μία εταιρεία όταν πάει να μπεί σφήνα ανάμεσα σε δύο εξίσου καλές ανταγωνίστριες είναι προσεχτική για να προσελκίσει πελατία... 
Δεν έμεινε πολύς καιρός.. Υπομονή και θα δούμε πια είναι η πραγματικότητα!!!

----------


## scoufgian

> 1ον. Πολυτελές είναι και τα παλάτια.. εκτός και αν δεν έχεις μπει μέσα... 
> 2ον. 6 ώρες (12:00-18:00) έκαναν και τα παλάτια τα πρώτα χρόνια που ήταν στο δρομολόγιο στα ημερήσια δρομολόγια, και 7 ώρες (22:00-05:00) στα βραδυνά, εκτός και αν δεν το θυμάσαι...
> και 3ον. Αν δεν δείς τιμές μην πέρνεις και όρκο... Μία εταιρεία όταν πάει να μπεί σφήνα ανάμεσα σε δύο εξίσου καλές ανταγωνίστριες είναι προσεχτική για να προσελκίσει πελατία... 
> Δεν έμεινε πολύς καιρός.. Υπομονή και θα δούμε πια είναι η πραγματικότητα!!!


συμφωνω απολυτα με το Μιke. :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Naias II

> Πρωτο του βραδυ στον Πειραια και ηθελε παρεα
> και οταν αρχισε να βραδυαζει
> σαν να του ελειπε λιγο η Πατρα...? μπα κι εδω θα κανει φιλους!


Prutani έγραψες με τις φωτογραφίες σου. Αριστουργήματα οι νυχτερινές σου  :Wink:

----------


## giorgosss

Όντως ΒΑΠΟΡΑΡΟΣ ατελείωτος! Προσωπικα το πιο ωραίο από όλα τα κόκκινα.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Πρωτο του βραδυ στον Πειραια και ηθελε παρεα
> και οταν αρχισε να βραδυαζει
> σαν να του ελειπε λιγο η Πατρα...? μπα κι εδω θα κανει φιλους!


*Prutani καταπληκτικές και οι τρεις φωτογραφίες του κόκκινου βάπορα!!Να είσαι καλά και σε ευχαριστούμε!!!*

----------


## hsw

> 1ον. Πολυτελές είναι και τα παλάτια.. εκτός και αν δεν έχεις μπει μέσα... 
> 2ον. 6 ώρες (12:00-18:00) έκαναν και τα παλάτια τα πρώτα χρόνια που ήταν στο δρομολόγιο στα ημερήσια δρομολόγια, και 7 ώρες (22:00-05:00) στα βραδυνά, εκτός και αν δεν το θυμάσαι...
> και 3ον. Αν δεν δείς τιμές μην πέρνεις και όρκο... Μία εταιρεία όταν πάει να μπεί σφήνα ανάμεσα σε δύο εξίσου καλές ανταγωνίστριες είναι προσεχτική για να προσελκίσει πελατία... 
> Δεν έμεινε πολύς καιρός.. Υπομονή και θα δούμε πια είναι η πραγματικότητα!!!


τα δρομολόγια αυτά δεν τα θυμάμαι καθόλου και το ξέρω πως τα παλάτια είναι πολύ γρήγορα. Απλά μιλάω για τα συγκεκριμένα δρομολόγια που εκτελούν αυτήν την εποχή. Επίσης, είμαι σίγουρος πως και τα συγκεκριμένα παλάτια είναι πολυτελή (έχω πάει με το ευρώπη ιταλία και με τα superfast 5,11,12 επίσης Ιταλία και κατά τη γνώμη μου πιο ωραία είναι τα superfast). Απλώς την πολυτέλεια την θεώρησα ως θετικό παράγοντα. Όσο για τις τιμές, συμφωνώ μαζί σου αλλά πιστεύω πως οι τιμές δεν θα είναι χαμηλότερες από τα παλάτια...

----------


## lissos

> Στο openseas, στο δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς - Ηράκλειο και Ηράκλειο - Πειραιάς από 19-3-2009 αναφέρεται ως εταιρία η Blue Star (!) και στη θέση του πλοίου υπάρχει κενό.
> Περίεργο.


Όταν πέσουν και οι απαραίτητες υπογραφές από το
Υπουργείο Οικονομικών (γιατί αυτό εκρεμμεί μόνο στην ουσία),
θα μάθουμε και τις ημερομηνίες.

----------


## Speedkiller

> Πρωτο του βραδυ στον Πειραια και ηθελε παρεα
> και οταν αρχισε να βραδυαζει
> σαν να του ελειπε λιγο η Πατρα...? μπα κι εδω θα κανει φιλους!



*Πρυτανη* θα έβαζα και γω μια βραδυνή να σου μπω σφήνα αλλα είμαι ακόμα *φοιτητής* και θέλω να πάρω πτυχίο... :Razz:  :Razz:  :Razz: 
Εξαιρετικες!!!

----------


## Nikos_V

Μια ακομη *βραδυνη* τον Νοεμβριο στην Συρο!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## f/b kefalonia

αντε να αρχισουν τα δρομολογια!!!!! :Very Happy: θα το τιμησω δεοντως εγω παντως το βαπορι γτ με βολευει πολυ!!!!επειδη κατεβαινω συχνα!!!!

----------


## aeroplanos

> Επίσης, είμαι σίγουρος πως και τα συγκεκριμένα παλάτια είναι πολυτελή (έχω πάει με το ευρώπη ιταλία και με τα superfast 5,11,12 επίσης Ιταλία και κατά τη γνώμη μου πιο ωραία είναι τα superfast). Απλώς την πολυτέλεια την θεώρησα ως θετικό παράγοντα. ...


Συμφωνω απολυτως. Εχω ταξιδεψει και εγω για Αγκωνα αρκετες φορες με ΑΝΕΚ, Minoan και Superfast. Aυτο που διαπιστωσα ειναι οτι απλα τα Superfast δεν συγκρινονται με τα υπολοιπα. Ειναι αρκετα κλικ παραπανω. Υποκειμενικο μεν..αλλα η εντυπωση μου ετσι ειναι. Το θεμα ειναι να τα (παρα)δεχτουν οι Κρητικοι και να βγουν πετυχημενα!

----------


## vageliss23

Βασικά νομίζω πως τα δίδυμα της ΑΝΕΚ, τα Παλάς και τα SF είναι χονδρικά στα ίδια επίπεδα. Ναι, μικροδιαφορές και προτιμήσεις υπάρχουν, αλλά δύσκολα το SF12 θα κάνει τη διαφορά στη γραμμή.

Νομίζω ότι απλά επειδή πρόκειται για φιλέτο, θέλουν να πάρουν ένα κομμάτι της πίτας

----------


## dimitris

στο site της Superfast εχει ανεβει και ο πινακας δρομολογιων για την γραμμη του Πειραιας-Ηρακλειο και σε οτι εχει να κανει με προσφορες-τιμες κτλ ειναι ακομα υπο κατασκευη.

----------


## scoufgian

Superfast XII απο αλλη οπτικη γωνια

----------


## plori

> Superfast XII απο αλλη οπτικη γωνια


 Bάπορας καταπληκτική η "γωνία" το κάνει (οχι οτι δεν είναι) τεράστιο και όμορφο.

----------


## .voyager

Μπράβο σε Δημήτρη, Πρύτανη και Γιάννη  :Wink:

----------


## theofilos-ship



----------


## aeroplanos

Theofilos-ship, δυστυχως δεν ανοιγει η φωτο:sad:. Ειναι δικο μου το ποβλημα ή παρατηρειται και στους υπολοίπους?

----------


## hsw

> Theofilos-ship, δυστυχως δεν ανοιγει η φωτο:sad:. Ειναι δικο μου το ποβλημα ή παρατηρειται και στους υπολοίπους?


παρατηρείται και στους υπόλοιπους...

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Φίλε aeroplanos δεν είναι μόνο δικό σου πρόβλημα.Ούτε εγώ μπορώ να δω την φώτο του φίλου theofilos-ship.
Theofilos-ship μπορείς να ανεβάσεις ξανά την φώτο για να εμφανίζεται?  *

----------


## theofilos-ship

Σε εμενα ανοιγει κανονικα. :Wink:

----------


## aeroplanos

> 100_0265.jpg


Ευχαριστω για αμεση απαντηση, αλλα παλι καποια προβληματα εμφανιζονται... :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused: . Να μην σας κουραζω ομως...ειμαι και λιγο σκραπας με τα PC.Yπομονη

----------


## scoufgian

> Σε εμενα ανοιγει κανονικα.


 φιλε Theofilos-ship εντοπισε που ειναι το προβλημα γιατι δεν μπορει  5 ατομα να σου λεμε οτι υπαρχει προβλημα κι εσυ να λες αλλα.Σε παρακαλω κοιταξε τι κανεις λαθος στο attachment

----------


## moutsokwstas

12.JPG
σημερα το μεσημερι. οφειλω να πω πως η παρουσια του κοσμει και το λιμανι του πειραια, περαν της πατρας.

----------


## dimitris

Εκτος την ωραια φωτογραφια φιλε Κωστα!!! καιρος ηταν να δουμε κανενα κοκκινο κι εμεις στον Πειραια!
αφου δεν το εκανε τοτε που το ειπε ο Παναγοπουλος, το εκανε τωρα ο Βγενοπουλος :Very Happy:

----------


## moutsokwstas

καιρος ηταν να μπει κι αλλο χρωμα στο λιμανι, οχι οτι εχω κατι με το μπλε και το λευκο, προς θεου.

----------


## CORFU

το εχασα εγω για να το βρειτε εσειs!!!

----------


## dimitris

> το εχασα εγω για να το βρειτε εσειs!!!


 εχεις τα υπολοιπα εσυ ασε να δουμε κι εμεις κανενα :Very Happy:

----------


## Nikos_V

Το *Σουπερφαστ ΧΙΙ* στην *Συρο.*

----------


## polykas

_Kαλορίζικο λοιπόν το κόκκινο στο Μεγάλο λιμάνι και την νέα γραμμή του..._

P3070156.JPG

P3070189.JPG

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Καλως μας όρισε ο Βάπορας και ελπίζω να μας μείνει για πάρα πολύ καιρό  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ergis

να παραθεσω και εγω με την σειρα μου 2 φωτογραφιες του καινουριου γιγαντα του πειραια.....η πρωτη ειναι τραβηγμενη την παρασκευη 6/3 και οι αλλες την κυριακη 8/3
DSC02223.jpg

DSC02382.jpg

DSC02374.jpg

DSC02393.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Πηγές της εταιρείας αναφέρουν δρομολόγιο για τις 12-03.

----------


## sailormoon

Και απο που θα φευγει βρε παιδια..?????

----------


## hsw

> Πηγές της εταιρείας αναφέρουν δρομολόγιο για τις 12-03.


και άμα γίνει έτσι, μάλλον άδειο θα πάει... Τρεις μέρες πριν τις 12/03 και δεν ξέρουν άμα είναι σίγουρο ή όχι, ακόμα και στην εταιρία?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Κανονικά θα έπρεπε να έχει αποφασιστεί εδώ και δύο εβδομάδες τουλάχιστον. Ούτε τιμές δεν έχουν ανακοινώσει...

----------


## dimitris

> Πηγές της εταιρείας αναφέρουν δρομολόγιο για τις 12-03.


 Οπως εχω αναφερει και λιγο ποιο πανω 12/3 το πλοιο θα βρεθει στο Ηρακλειο οπου μονο εκει και οχι στον Πειραια θα γινουν εγκαινεια για την γραμμη του.
Φιλε Εργη πολυ καλες οι φωτογραφιες σου!!!

----------


## Ergis

> Οπως εχω αναφερει και λιγο ποιο πανω 12/3 το πλοιο θα βρεθει στο Ηρακλειο οπου μονο εκει και οχι στον Πειραια θα γινουν εγκαινεια για την γραμμη του.
> Φιλε Εργη πολυ καλες οι φωτογραφιες σου!!!


Σευχαριστω Δημητρη.... :Wink: 
Τελικα στην θεση του ΝΗΣΟΣ ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ θα αραζει ε :Confused:  :Confused: 
Δεν ειναι πραγματα αυτα....Θα γινει μεγαλο μπερδεμα...

----------


## vinman

Eπειδή θέλω να κάνω ένα ταξιδάκι αστραπή την Παρασκευή ,επικοινώνησα με τα γραφεία της Superfast πρίν απο λίγο για να κάνω κράτηση με επιστροφή απο Ηράκλειο το Σάββατο τα μεσάνυχτα,και μου είπαν ότι ακόμα δεν έχουν ανοίξει οι κρατήσεις γιατί δεν έχει δοθεί το πράσινο φώς απο το υπουργείο για τα δρομολόγια.
Λογικά θα γίνει το δρομολόγιο την Παρασκευή αλλά για κάποιον αγνωστο λόγο το υπουργείο καθυστερεί με κάποια διαδικαστικά σύμφωνα με την υπάλληλο του τμήματος κρατήσεων.
Μου είπαν πως θα πρέπει να κάνω ένα τηλέφωνο και αύριο το πρωί μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο νέο.

----------


## mike_rodos

> Eπειδή θέλω να κάνω ένα ταξιδάκι αστραπή την Παρασκευή ,επικοινώνησα με τα γραφεία της Superfast πρίν απο λίγο για να κάνω κράτηση με επιστροφή απο Ηράκλειο το Σάββατο τα μεσάνυχτα,και μου είπαν ότι ακόμα δεν έχουν ανοίξει οι κρατήσεις γιατί δεν έχει δοθεί το πράσινο φώς απο το υπουργείο για τα δρομολόγια.
> Λογικά θα γίνει το δρομολόγιο την Παρασκευή αλλά για κάποιον αγνωστο λόγο το υπουργείο καθυστερεί με κάποια διαδικαστικά σύμφωνα με την υπάλληλο του τμήματος κρατήσεων.
> Μου είπαν πως θα πρέπει να κάνω ένα τηλέφωνο και αύριο το πρωί μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο νέο.


Το υπουργείο δεν έχει εγκρίνει το δρομολόγιο??? τι άλλα διαδικαστικά χρειάζονται???

----------


## vinman

> Το υπουργείο δεν έχει εγκρίνει το δρομολόγιο??? τι άλλα διαδικαστικά χρειάζονται???


Ότι και να σου πώ,θα σε γελάσω...
Μετέφερα αυτούσια την συνομιλία μου με την κοπέλα του τμήματος κρατήσεων της εταιρείας...
Όχι τίποτα άλλο αλλά θέλω πολύ να κατέβω με το σούπερφαστ κάτω την Παρασκευή και αν δεν γίνει τελικά το δρομολόγιο μου χαλάει όλα μου τα σχέδια... :Sad: 
Θα πρέπει να φύγω για Σύρο ή Νάξο... :Very Happy:

----------


## Nikos_V

Σμφωνα με πληροφοριες τα δρομολογια εχουν ως εξεις αναχωρηση καθημερινα απο Πειραια στις 15.30 αφιξη στο Ηρακλειο 22.00.Αναχωριση απο Ηρακλειο 23.45 αφιξη στον Πειραια 06.15 την επομενη το πρωι.

----------


## dimitris

> στο site της Superfast εχει ανεβει και ο πινακας δρομολογιων για την γραμμη του Πειραιας-Ηρακλειο και σε οτι εχει να κανει με προσφορες-τιμες κτλ ειναι ακομα υπο κατασκευη.


 Nikos V το ποστ αυτο ειναι απο 05/03 μια μερα μετα τον πρωτο καταπλου του κοκκινου στον Πειραια :Very Happy:

----------


## moutsokwstas

στο site της εταιριας το μεσημερι ειχαν αναρτηθει γενικα οι ωρες των αφιξοαναχωρησεων. δεν εχει αναρτηθει αναγγελια ημερας εναρξης των δρομολογιων ουτε και οι τιμες. αναμενουμε, νεοτερα.

----------


## nippon

Μια ενημερωση!! Οι κρατησεις αρχιζουν απο αυριο Τεταρτη και οι τιμες δεν ειναι και τοσο φτηνες....πλησιαζουν προς των Μινωικων...

----------


## dimitris

Να δουμε και τις τιμες απο και προς Ηρακλειο!
Προσφορες

----------


## Naias II

Πάρα πολύ καλές τιμές όπως και οι προσφορές για εξίμιση ώρες ταξίδι  :Cool:

----------


## marioskef

To "πάρα πολύ καλές τιμές" που το είδες;

----------


## Naias II

Εεε τι ήθελες 20 ευρώ? Μιλάμε για 6,5 ώρες

----------


## dimitris

εχει και με 20 ευρω στις προσφορες ειναι μια πολιτικη της Attica που εφραμοζει σε καποιες ημερες και θεσεις και στα Blue Star 20 ευρω για Δωδεκανησα και 10 ευρω για Κυκλαδες χειμωνα-καλοκαιρι. τωρα οι κανονικες τιμες που δειχνει δεν μπορω να ξερω αν ειναι καλες ή κακες γιατι δεν γνωριζω τις τιμες των Μινωϊκων και της Ανεκ.

----------


## Naias II

Ας πάμε _εδώ_ για να βγάλουμε τα συμπεράσματά μας.

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Νομιζω οι τιμες ειναι παρα πολυ καλες!!!! :Smile:

----------


## marioskef

> Πάρα πολύ καλές τιμές όπως και οι προσφορές για εξίμιση ώρες ταξίδι



Είναι οι ίδιες τιμές πάνω κάτω με αυτές των υπαρουσών εταιρειών... Δεν περίμενε κανείς πιστεύω οτι θα είτε πιο ακριβή από Μινωικές (που κάπου είναι)...

----------


## jumpman

Μήπως ξέρετε πότε είναι τα εγκαίνια του πλοίου στο Ηράκλειο; Θέλω να πάω για τις πρώτες φωτογραφίες.

----------


## jumpman

Μήπως ξέρουμε τι ώρα θα γίνουν τα εγκαίνεια;

----------


## dimitris

> Μήπως ξέρουμε τι ώρα θα γίνουν τα εγκαίνεια;


το πρωϊ ειναι η συνεντευξη τυπου αλλα το απογευμα στις 17:00 ειναι ανοιχτη προσκληση για το κοινο!

----------


## Naias II

Α ρε Ηρακλειώτες τυχεροί. ¶ντε αναμένουμε το ρεπορτάζ. :Cool:  Σήμερα που θα φεύγει από Πειραιά θα πάει κανένας?  :Razz:

----------


## dimitris

Δοκιμαστικο εκανε το βαπορι και επιστρεφει στο λιμανι του Πειραια οπου και θα περιμενει τον αποπλου του Νησος Μυκονος και Βlue Star 1 και μετα θα μπει μεσα... μηπως κανει και "προβα" στην θεση που θα δενει??? 
ενω οπως εγραψα νωριτερα αργα τη νυχτα εχει αποπλου για Ηρακλειο

45-49 η θεση του, θα μπει να δεσει σε λιγα λεπτα το πλοιο... μαλλον ηταν να δεσει εκει που δενει το "Νησος Μυκονος" αλλα επειδη καθυστερη ο αποπλους του παει σε αυτη τη θεση το "Superfast XII"

----------


## vinman

> Να δουμε και τις τιμες απο και προς Ηρακλειο!
> Προσφορες


Σήμερα το απόγευμα έκοψα τα εισητήρια...!!
Αναχώρηση απο Πειραιά την Παρασκευή στις 15.30 απο την πύλη Ε1,2 άτομα κατάστρωμα και επιστροφή Σάββατο 23,45 απο Ηράκλειο σε δίκλινη εσωτερική καμπίνα.
Κόστος 205 ευρώ.
Αντίστοιχη κράτηση με ΑΝΕΚ κοστίζει 192 ευρώ και με Μινωικές 211 ευρώ,με την μόνη διαφορά ότι ταξιδεύεις νυχτα και στο πήγαινε και στο έλα...
Πλούσιο φωτογραφικό ρεπορτάζ μέσα και έξω απο το πλοίο με την επιστροφή μου την Κυριακή!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Φίλε μου, το δρομολόγιο αυτό δεν θα είναι της τάξεως των 6 ωρών, αλλά των 9. Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα. Δηλαδή το όποιο σενάριο περί άφιξης του στις 3 το ξημέρωμα στον Πειραιά μου φαίνεται εντελώς απίθανο.  :Wink:

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

ε τοτε κανεις δεν προκειται να το παρει!!!ποιος ο λογος να κανει  ενα ταχυπλοο δρομολογιο 10 ωρων!!!αντι να κοψουν το χρονο στο 6 ωρο θα το κανουν αργο??ελπιζω να μην γινει κατι τετοιο γτ θα το καταδικασουν το πλοιο σε σιγουρη αποτυχια!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Όπως είπα και πριν : Έχουμε δρόμο ακόμα μπροστά μας... Ο καιρός θα δείξει !  :Wink:

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

σιγουρα ο καιρος θα δειξει!!παντως ελπιζω να μην γινει κατι τετοιο!!εδω το 6μισαωρο δεν παλευεται ευκολα!!!αρε ευλογημενα HIGHSPEED τι καλα που ηταν τοτε που ερχονταν κρητη

----------


## dokimakos21

*Superfast XII-Χθεσινη αναχωριση απο τον Πειραια...*
*Για τον Θανο και την Φανουλα...!*
P2250107.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Το προλαβες ρε θεριό ! :shock: Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ !  :Smile:

----------


## vinman

> Το προλαβες ρε θεριό ! :shock: Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ !


Το πρόλαβε...άλλοι έκαναν τις πάπιες και ήταν αραχτοί στο πλώριο σαλόνι... :Razz:

----------


## Thanasis89

Γι' αυτούς που λες, δεν θα ήθελα να έχω καμία σχέση μαζί τους, δεν είναι καραβολάτρες αυτοί... Και θα στο αποδείξω έμπρακτα ! ;-)

----------


## dokimakos21

> Γι' αυτούς που λες, δεν θα ήθελα να έχω καμία σχέση μαζί τους, δεν είναι καραβολάτρες αυτοί... Και θα στο αποδείξω έμπρακτα ! ;-)


* Για να δουμε....*

----------


## vinman

> * Για να δουμε....*


...ναι,έμπρακτα....πίσω απο το παράθυρο του πλώριου σαλονιού... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## φανούλα

Χαχαχαχα, το καράβι όλοι το προλάβαμε Θανασάκη :Razz:  :Razz: !!! Τον ταξιδιώτη δεν προλάβαμε :Razz:  :Wink: !!!!

----------


## vinman

...που να τον προλάβεις τον έρημο τον ταξιδιώτη Φανούλα... :Very Happy: 
Πληροφορίες θέλουν τον επιβάτη να είχε λουφάξει στα μαλακά πολυθρόνας του πλώριου σαλονιού έχοντας τον φόβο πως άμα σηκωνόταν να βγεί να πάρει αέρα η πολυθρόνα του θα έβγαινε στον πληστειριασμό... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## φανούλα

> ...που να τον προλάβεις τον έρημο τον ταξιδιώτη Φανούλα...
> Πληροφορίες θέλουν τον επιβάτη να είχε λουφάξει στα μαλακά πολυθρόνας του πλώριου σαλονιού έχοντας τον φόβο πως άμα σηκωνόταν να βγεί να πάρει αέρα η πολυθρόνα του θα έβγαινε στον πληστειριασμό...


Χαχαχαχαχαχα, τι να πω δεν ξέρω!!! Αλλά πιστεύω πως όλοι μας τον συγχωρούμε γιατί είναι καλό παιδί!!! Την επόμενη φορά όμως θα τον βάλουμε στο κατάρτι, είτε έχει, είτε δεν έχει θέση :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: !!!!

----------


## φανούλα

¶λλη μία για τον ταξιδιώτη που τον πειράζουμε :Razz:  :Razz: ....

----------


## Thanasis89

Πραγματικά αδυνατώ να φανταστώ την φιγούρα αυτού του ποταπού ανθρώπου... Τι να πει κανείς !

----------


## vinman

> Πραγματικά αδυνατό να φανταστώ την φιγούρα αυτού του ποταπού ανθρώπου... Τι να πει κανείς !


...να μην πεί τίποτα....Να είναι πάντα καλά,να κάνει ταξιδάκια,να μας χαρίζει όμορφες εικόνες και εμείς να τον πειράζουμε... :Wink: 
Γιατί πως να το κάνουμε...αμα δεν τον πειράξουμε και λίγο πως θα του δείξουμε ότι είναι ένας πολύ καλός φίλος... :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

*Σήμερα τα ξημερώματα στον Πειραιά!
Για τους φίλους Thanasis89,artmios sintihakis,captain_nionios,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,douzoune,dokimakos21!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79152

----------


## Thanasis89

Μάνο είναι τέλεια η φωτογραφία... Μπράβο ! Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ... Δεν ξέρω να το εξηγήσω αλλά μου βγάζει κάτι διαφορετικό...

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Μανώλη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!!!Η φωτογραφία σου είναι πραγματικά τέλεια!!*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ρε Μανο τι ειν' τουτο; Εξαιρετικα διαυγης και με πανεμορφα χρωματα, ενω ο βαπορας ειναι ολα τα λεφτα. Να σαι καλα φιλε μου!!!

----------


## polykas

_Ξεκούραση σήμερα για το βαπόρι..._

----------


## minoan

Πωλείται όπως είναι επιπλωμένο...

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Με χιλιαδες αναμνησεις φορτωμενο; Ξερεις κατι που δεν ξερουμε;

----------


## MILTIADIS

Με 1 εκατομυριο ευρω ζημιες το μηνα στην εταιρεια του δεν εχει και τιποτα καλυτερο να κανει..

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ρε παιδια μιλατε σοβαρα; Αν ισχυει οτι μπαινει τοσο μεσα ας το δρομολογησει αλλου!!!

----------


## minoan

Αυτό που ήδη έγραψα. Ούτε μπλέ ούτε κόκκινα θα γίνουν τα παλάτια των Μινωικών και το SFXII πωλείται... Αφού με 1εκ. ευρώ ζημιές τον μήνα που λέει και ο MILTIADIS δεν συμφέρει
Ο Βγενόπουλος το συζητάει και με ΑΝΕΚ που δεν παίζει και με ΜΙΝΟΑΝ που το βλέπω πολύ χλωμό...

υγ @bluestar2 δεν ξέρω κάτι άλλο, μόνο για το SFXII

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Σε αλλη γραμμη δεν μπορει να μπει και να συμφερει; Ο Βγενοπουλος ειχε πει οτι θα ματωσει αλλα θα επιμενει στο Ηρακλειο για να εδρεωθει, αν δεν τα καταφερε μπορει να το παει αλλου. Ντε και καλα να το πουλησει δηλαδη επειδη σε μια γραμμη ειναι ασυμφορο; Εσυ απο που εχεις αυτες τις πληροφοριες;

----------


## bluestar2

δηλαδη θα πουληθουν ολα τα πλοια του ομιλου?

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Και να το βγαλει απο το Ηρακλειο δεν πιστευω να το πουλησει.Θα παει και θα πουλησει το 6 και το 12 θα το βαλει στην θεση του 6 στην Ανκονα.

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

παιδια εγω οταν ταξιδεψα το προηγουμενο σαββατο ρωτησα πολλα ατομα του πληρωματος του superfast xii και μου ειπαν οτι δεν προκειται να βγει απο τη γραμμη!!οτι θα μεινει και οτι θα το παλεψει μεχρι τελικης πτωσεως

----------


## agathi2010

τα πληρωματα μπορει να θελουν και να το παλευουν αλλα αλλος παιρνει τις αποφασεις....... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## vinman

> παιδια εγω οταν ταξιδεψα το προηγουμενο σαββατο ρωτησα πολλα ατομα του πληρωματος του superfast xii και μου ειπαν οτι δεν προκειται να βγει απο τη γραμμη!!οτι θα μεινει και οτι θα το παλεψει μεχρι τελικης πτωσεως


...καλά τι να πούν οι άνθρωποι...και εμείς πριν λίγα χρόνια παρόλο που ξέραμε ότι η εταιρεία που δούλευα (όχι ναυτιλιακή) είχε πουληθεί σε άλλον όμιλο όταν μας ρώταγαν (πελάτες και υπάλληλοι των καταστημάτων της εταιρείας) κάναμε τους κινέζους για πολλούς και διάφορους λόγους...
Με αυτό θέλω να πώ ότι και να γνωρίζουν κάτι δύσκολα θα το πούν πριν ανακοινωθεί επίσημα,όσο χρόνο και να πάρει αυτό...

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

κατι παραπανω θα ξερουν!!δεν μου ειπαν τη δικη τους γνωμη!!αυτα που εχουν ακουσει μ ειπαν..και ολοι το ιδιο πραγμα ειπαν!!τωρα τι ν πω ιδομεν!!

----------


## minoan

Πριν 2 εβδομάδες αν ρωτούσαμε έναν υπάλληλο της OLYMPIC ή της AEGEAN ότι θα γίνουν μια εταιρεία λέτε να το ήξερε κάποιος υπάλληλος; Απλά έσκασε σαν βόμβα!

----------


## nissos_mykonos

> Πριν 2 εβδομάδες αν ρωτούσαμε έναν υπάλληλο της OLYMPIC ή της AEGEAN ότι θα γίνουν μια εταιρεία λέτε να το ήξερε κάποιος υπάλληλος; Απλά έσκασε σαν βόμβα!


συμφωνω απολυτα.......

----------


## dokimakos21

*Μακαρι να μην το χασουμε και αυτο...!*
P2250102.JPG

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Για τον voyager,cpt mpampis.Kαι fun του πλοιου

*100_2378.jpg

100_2382.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

> *Για τον voyager,cpt mpampis.Kαι fun του πλοιου
> 
> *100_2378.jpg
> 
> 100_2382.jpg


Nα σαι καλα Μανο !!!
Ευχαριστω πολυ !!!

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

θα ειναι πολυ κριμα παντως να επαληθευτει κατι τετοιο για το σουπερφαστ!!και πολυ φοβαμαι οτι αν γινει κατι τετοιο δεν προκειται αλλη εταιρια να αποπειραθει να βαλει καραβι στην κρητη..

----------


## androu

Κατέβαινα προχθές με το εν λόγω πλοίο από Αθήνα για Ηράκλειο. Σε κάποια στιγμή γύρω στις 6 περάσαμε δεξιά από ένα νησί το οποίο μάλλον δεν κατοικείται και είναι ψηλό και μαύρο ! Μπορεί κανείς να μου πει πώς λέγεται; Είναι η Αντίμηλος ή η Φαλκονέρα;

----------


## vageliss23

Ακόμα και η Μήλος θα μπορούσε να είναι, μιας και η Δυτική της μεριά είναι άγρια και ακατοίκητη.

Αντίμηλος ή Μήλος θα έλεγα

----------


## androu

αυτό εδώ είναι

----------


## malkostas

> αυτό εδώ είναι


Μάλλον εννοείς αριστερά....στα αριστερά σου είναι η Αντίμηλος και στα δεξιά σου η Φαλκονέρα...
(σσ. Αντίμηλος>Φαλκονέρα :Wink: )

----------


## androu

Η αριστερή πλευρά του πλοίου βλέπει αυτό το νησί. Είναι ανατολικά του πλοίου δηλαδή.

----------


## nickosps

Μπορώ να σου πω με 99% σιγουριά ότι το καλοκαίρι που ταξίδεψα Σαντορίνη με το Blue Star 1 περάσαμε αυτό το νησί στα αριστερά μας...

----------


## androu

Τελικά η Αντίμηλος είναι. 
Το λέω επειδή σκεφτόμουνα όταν το κοιτούσα ότι μοιάζει σαν ηφαιστειογενές και όντως τώρα διάβασα στο wikipedia οτι _"Ήταν ενεργό ηφαίστειο έως την αρχή της Τεταρτογενούς περιόδου: ακόμα και  σήμερα υπάρχει ανενεργός κρατήρας στην κορυφή του νησιού."

_Και τα δρομολόγια δείχνουν τα πλοία να περνάνε ανάμεσα απο τη φαλκονέρα και την Αντίμηλο.

Και μια φωτογραφία πάνω από το superfast xii

----------


## minoan

SFXII030310.jpg
Χθες βράδυ 03/03/10 μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου...
Αφιερωμένη στους λάτρες του πλοίου!!!

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους artmios sintihakis,captain_nionios,Trakman,Thanasis89,Pant  elis2009,dokimakos21,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,giannisk88,Miltiadis....σημερινή αναχώρηση απο Πειραιά!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80244

----------


## giannisk88

Βολίδα το βαπόρι βολίδα και η φωτό φίλε Μάνοοο!!!!
Ευχαριστούμε!!!(Muchos gracias που λένε και στο χωριό μου  :Razz: )

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη αναχώρηση vinman. Φισέκι πάει  :Very Happy: το εργαλείο

----------


## vinman

*...άλλη μία αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Trakman και captain_nionios..!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80288

----------


## Trakman

Καλά το λέω ότι θα ξενυχτήσουμε!!! Πανέμορφη η φώτο του βάπορα!!!! Σ'ευχαριστώ Μάνο!!! :Wink:

----------


## Nikos_V

Vinman,Trakman,Thanasis89,dokimakos,Pantelis 2009,konigi.......δικη σας.....

P1100390.JPG

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> *...άλλη μία αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Trakman και captain_nionios..!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80288







> Vinman,Trakman,Thanasis89,dokimakos,Pantelis 2009,konigi.......δικη σας.....
> 
> P1100390.JPG



Μανο και Νικο δυο υπεροχες φωτογραφιες του βαπορα πλωρα και πρυμα. Χαρμα οφθαλμων το κοκκινο και με πολλα καραβολατρικα σημεια αναλογικα με την ηλικια του!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Νικόλα να είσαι καλά... Σ' Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ ! Τέλεια ! Επιφυλάσσομαι !  :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

> Vinman,Trakman,Thanasis89,dokimakos,Pantelis 2009,konigi.......δικη σας.....
> 
> P1100390.JPG


Niκόλα σε υπερευχαριστώ!!!!!! Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## ιθακη

μια σπανια (θελω να πιστευω) ληψη του,που θα ανεβει σε λιγο και στο γκαλερι,απο το πρασινο φαναρι στις 4-3-10

αφιερομενη στους Leo,captain nionios,Vinman,Trakman,Thanasis89,dokimakos,Pantel  is 2009,konigi και σε ολους τους fun του που αν τους αναφερω ολους θελω μια σελιδα.... :Razz:  
δικο σας...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYInv74HrJA
το σφυριγμα που ακουγετε στο 10'' ειναι απο πισω μου το Κεφαλονια...

----------


## pantelis2009

Nikos V υπέροχη λήψη.Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση

----------


## nkr

Το SUPERFAST XII αναχωρει....Αφιερωμενη στους Nikos v,vinman και ιθακη.

----------


## ιθακη

ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση man...ανταποδιδο με αναχωριση στις 4-3-10 απο το πρασινο του πειραια....αφιερωμενη στους nkr ,vinman,pantelis2009,nikos v,leo,captain nionios
DSCN2200a.JPG

DSCN2220a.JPG

DSCN2224a.JPG

DSCN2225a.JPG

DSCN2228α.JPG

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πολυ πρωτοτυπος παλι φιλε ιθακη, απο το πρασινο δε νομιζω να το εχουμε ξαναδει!!! Σ' ευχαριστω πολυ. :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

Πραγματικά υπέροχες φωτο, ιθακη

----------


## vinman

*Πέμπτη 4 Μάρτη,αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Trakman,captain_nionios,nkr,pantelis2009,Ιθακη,dok  imakos21!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80510

----------


## Trakman

Σε είχα χάσει χθες το απογευματάκι, λέω σίγουρα κάπου θα φωτογραφίζει!!!!! 
Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάνο!!! Υπέροχη όπως πάντα!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

12-03-2009 κ το SUPERFAST XII βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου για πρώτη φορά για ξεκινήσει τα δρομολόγια του!!!!Αφιερωμένη στους MILTIADIS,Trakman,vinman,cpt Babis,Theofilos-ship,Nissos Mikonos,Thanasis89,dokimakos21!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80527

----------


## Trakman

Συλλεκτική και πανέμορφη!!! Ευχαριστώ πολύ Αρτέμη!!! :Wink:

----------


## vinman

...την επόμενη ακριβώς ημέρα στο πρώτο του εμπορικό ταξίδι απο τον Πειραιά για το Ηράκλειο ήμουν μέσα... :Wink: 
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Αρτέμη..!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

¶λλη μια πιο κοντινή!!!Αφιερωμένη στους ίδιους κ επίσης στον giannisk88!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80531

----------


## MILTIADIS

Αρτεμη οι φωτογραφιες σου ειναι απαιχτες!!!ειδικα η πρωτη για ευνοητους λογους!! :Smile: σ'ευχαριστω πολυ!!βαλε κι αλλες..

----------


## giannisk88

Γεια σου μρε Αρτέμη με τα ωραία σου...
Δωσεεε κι'αλλοοοοο!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

*...μέχρι να ''δώσει'' ο Αρτέμης άλλη μία απο μένα απο την προχθεσινή του αναχώρηση..!!
Φυσικά αφιερωμένη στον Αρτέμη αλλά και στους giannisk88,Miltiadis,Trakman,Leo,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80537

----------


## artmios sintihakis

SUPERFAST XII στο λιμάνι Πειραιά εκ μέρους του cpt Babi σε εμένα,vinman k giannisk88!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80559

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Στους προλαλλησαντες!!!!!SUPERFAST XII αναχωρεί απο το Ηράκλειο!!!!!!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80564

----------


## konigi

Γιατί το έχουν γυρισει έτσι?
Υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος;

----------


## nkr

Αναχωρηση του ''ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟΥ ΒΕΛΟΥΣ'' απο το μεγαλο λιμανι.Αφιερωμενη στους vinman και artimios sintihakis.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Να σαι καλα φίλε μου nkr...το πλοίο τα σπάει!!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

SUPERFAST XII σήμερα το βράδυ στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου!!Αφιερωμένη στον dokimakos21,στον vinman.MILTIADIS,giannisk88,theofilos-ship,cpt babi!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80805

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80806

----------


## vinman

...τι μας κάνεις βραδυάτικο.... :Very Happy: 
Να'σαι καλά Αρτέμη...σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## sg3

γιατι δεν προσθετει στο δομολογιο του και την σαντορινη? :Wink: 
(σαντορινη-ηρακλειο)
σιγουρα θα αυξησει την κινηση του!

----------


## dokimakos21

*SUPERFAST XII-Εχθες το βραδυ στο Ηρακλειο..!*
*Για τον Αρτεμη,τον Θαναση(βιαζοσουν να φυγεις),τον vinman,Leo,Mike rodos,Trakman,ελμεψη..!*
P3070128.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ποιός εγώ?  Σ ευχαρσιτώ Φώτη... Ανεπανάληπτη!!!!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> *SUPERFAST XII-Εχθες το βραδυ στο Ηρακλειο..!*
> *Για τον Αρτεμη,τον Θαναση(βιαζοσουν να φυγεις),τον vinman,Leo,Mike rodos,Trakman,ελμεψη..!*
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80821


Φώτη τα σπάει η φωτό!!! Σε ευχαριστώ!!!Αχ κ να ξερες Leo τι  τραβήξαμε για να βγάλουμε αυτες τις φωτό!!!Κάτω στα πατώματα πέσαμε.......Φωτή τελικά δικαιώθηκες με το αποτέλεσμα!!!

----------


## vinman

Υπέροχη Φώτη!!!
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Μα τι να έκανα Φώτη ; Έπρεπε να προλάβω το ΚΤΕΛ... 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ πάντως ! Έγραψες με τις φωτογραφίες, κι εσύ και ο Αρτέμης !

----------


## diagoras

> *...μέχρι να ''δώσει'' ο Αρτέμης άλλη μία απο μένα απο την προχθεσινή του αναχώρηση..!!*
> *Φυσικά αφιερωμένη στον Αρτέμη αλλά και στους giannisk88,Miltiadis,Trakman,Leo,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80537


 Ευχαριστω Μανωλη.Ομορφη φωτογραφια του κοκκινου βαπορα

----------


## mike_rodos

> *SUPERFAST XII-Εχθες το βραδυ στο Ηρακλειο..!*
> *Για τον Αρτεμη,τον Θαναση(βιαζοσουν να φυγεις),τον vinman,Leo,Mike rodos,Trakman,ελμεψη..!*


Εσύ πας να μας τρελάνεις... Ευχαριστούμε Φώτη...




> Αχ κ να ξερες Leo τι  τραβήξαμε για να βγάλουμε αυτες τις φωτό!!!Κάτω στα πατώματα πέσαμε.......


Τελειώνουν τα βάσανα!  :Wink:

----------


## DimitrisT

29/11 Αναχώρηση Superfast XII από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους τυ πλοίου.

----------


## vinman

*...4 Μαρτίου...για τον Θανάση,τον Αρτέμη και τον Φώτη..!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81669

----------


## artmios sintihakis

SUPERFAST XII για τον vinman,Leo,Thanasis89,dokimakos21,MILTIADIS,gianni  sk88,mike rodos,cpt babis,theofilos-ship!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81698

----------


## Trakman

Για τους φίλους vinman, Leo, dokimakos21, Thanasis89, mike_rodos, diagoras, Nikos_V!

Trakakis_P3138533.jpg

----------


## Leo

:Very Happy:  , είναι που δεν θέλατε, μια χάρα όλες συγχαρητήρια... και πάντα τέτοια, ευχαριστώ για τις αφιερώσεις, αλλά δεν θα απαντήσω αν δεν γυρίσουνε σελίδες  :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## mike_rodos

Eυχαριστώ πάρα πολύ Γιώργο και ¶ρτεμη... Γιώργο σου έλειψε ο βάπορας από την Πάτρα και κατέβηκες Πειραιά βλέπω...  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

Mαγική φωτογραφία Γιώργο....σκέτη ζωγραφιά...!!!!!

----------


## vinman

*...αναχώρηση μεσημέρι Παρασκευής 18 Σεπτεμβρίου...!!
Για τους φίλους Trakman,Artmios sintihakis,Thanasis89,dokimakos21!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81826

----------


## Nikos_V

> Για τους φίλους vinman, Leo, dokimakos21, Thanasis89, mike_rodos, diagoras, Nikos_V!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81735


Ευχαριστω πολυ Γιωργη καταπληκτικα τα χρωματα της αυγης!!!!!!Δεν εχω καταλαβει πως σας επετρεψε το traffic να μπειτε στο μεγαλο λιμανι με την φελουκα :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Για τους φίλους vinman, Leo, dokimakos21, Thanasis89, mike_rodos, diagoras, Nikos_V!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81735


Φιλε Trakman εχεις βαλθει να μας τρελανεις? Τι φωτογραφιαρα  ειναι αυτη!

----------


## diagoras

> Για τους φίλους vinman, Leo, dokimakos21, Thanasis89, mike_rodos, diagoras, Nikos_V!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81735


 Γιωργο ευχαριστω πολυ.Δεν εχω τι να πρωτοσχολιασω...

----------


## φανούλα

Superfast XII στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου, 14/3/10!!!
Αφιερωμένη στην παρέα που είχαμε στην Κρήτη, μα πιο πολύ στο Θάνο και στον Αρτέμη!!!

----------


## minoan

Χθες βράδυ 30/03/2010 ξεφορτώνοντας στο Ηράκλειο

SFXII300310.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους Trakman,Leo,Thanasis89,Artmios sintihakis,ελμεψη!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82150

----------


## DeepBlue

Και μια αναχωρησή του πριν λίγες ημέρες...

P1020185.JPG

----------


## Melis7

> *Αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά στις 18-10-2009..
> Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Vinman,**artmios sintihakis,Miltiadis,giannisk88,Melis7,Tasos@@@,TS  S APOLLON,Ben Bruce, Captain Nionios και dokimakos21.
> *Συνημμένο Αρχείο 78355


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την υπέροχη αφιέρωση... Ακόμα μία πανέμορφη φώτο της μοναδικής ομορφιάς από τη συγκεκριμένη εταιρία που ομορφαίνει το Αιγαίο μας.....

----------


## vinman

*Λίγα λεπτά μετά την σημερινή του έξοδο απο τον Πειραιά!
Για τους φίλους Nissos Mykonos,Artmios sintihakis,Thanasis89,diagoras,Leo,
Trakman,dokimakos21,Nikosp,douzoune!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82489

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> *Λίγα λεπτά μετά την σημερινή του έξοδο απο τον Πειραιά!
> Για τους φίλους Nissos Mykonos,Artmios sintihakis,Thanasis89,diagoras,Leo,
> Trakman,dokimakos21,Nikosp,douzoune!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82489


vinman thankksssssssss!!!Τέλεια!!!

----------


## DeepBlue

¶ντε και καλό ταξίδι...                                                                P1020191.jpg

----------


## BULKERMAN

> *Για τους φίλους Trakman,Leo,Thanasis89,Artmios sintihakis,ελμεψη!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82150


Θα το επαναλάβω αλλά είναι η αλήθεια!! Δεν φωτογραφίζεις VINMAN...ζωγραφίζεις!!!!!

----------


## Leo

> Θα το επαναλάβω αλλά είναι η αλήθεια!! Δεν φωτογραφίζεις VINMAN...ζωγραφίζεις!!!!!


*x 2*  το σχόλιο του προλαλήσαντος. Κρυφτείτε γιατί αρχίσανε τα μεσημεριανά σμπάρα... (για τους Τηνιακούς οι ντριμπονιές)   :Razz:  :Very Happy: . ¶λλος κρατάει το όπλο (στη Χίο) άλλος τουφεκίζει τα πέριξ του Πειραιά.

----------


## vinman

*Aναχώρηση στις 4 Μαρτίου!
Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Leo,BULKERMAN,Artmios sintihakis,giannisk88,Thanasis89,
dokimakos21,Nissos Mykonos,TSS APOLLON,Trakman,Nikos_V,Καρολος!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83077

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Από την πρόσφατη επίσκεψη στο Λιμάνι Του Πειραιά είχα τη χαρά να το δω κι εγώ live την ώρα που αναχωρούσε... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## vinman

*Μανούβρα στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου στις 10 Μαίου 2009 πάνω απο το Κνωσσός Παλάς!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83172

----------


## kastor

Φανταστική φωτογραφία..συγχαρτήρια! :!:

----------


## Melis7

> *Μανούβρα στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου στις 10 Μαίου 2009 πάνω απο το Κνωσσός Παλάς!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83172


καταπληκτική φώτο για ακόμα μία φορά......




> Από την πρόσφατη επίσκεψη στο Λιμάνι Του Πειραιά είχα τη χαρά να το δω κι εγώ live την ώρα που αναχωρούσε...


Και το πέτυχες και σε καταπληκτική μανούβρα........ :Very Happy:

----------


## Tasos@@@

Αψογος ο φιλος vinman!

----------


## vinman

*..στην Πειραική μεσημέρι Μ.Πέμπτης!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84072

----------


## konigi

Προχθές το πρωι στον Πειραιά.

P4070009.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Αναχώρηση του κόκκινου γίγαντα απο το μεγάλο λιμάνι στης 18/03. φωτο τραβηγμένη απο το Ν.Μ.Δ. Χαρισμένη σε vinman, Leo, Melis7, Tasos@@@, Akis Dionisis & konigi 

SUPERFAST XII 01 18-03-2010.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

ο κοκκινος γιγαντας,ο *δωδεκας*,σε σημερηνη του αναχωρηση...

Χαρισμένη σε trakman,pantelis2009,vinman, Leo, Melis7, Tasos@@@, Akis Dionisis & konigi 

sfxii 1.jpg

sfxii 2.jpg

sfxii 3.jpg

sfxii 4.jpg

----------


## konigi

Φίλε Ιθάκη σε ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω.
Στον Πειραιά στις 7 Απριλίου.
Αφιερωμένη σε σένα και στους καλούς φίλους που προανέφερες.

P4070009.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

ο κόκκινος γίγαντας στηγνωστή του θέση.Χαρισμένη σε ιθάκη, polykas, trakman, Leo85, vinman, Leo, Melis7, Tasos@@@, Akis Dionisis & konigi 

SUPERFAST XII 02 08-04-2010.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

thanks pantelis2009

----------


## DeepBlue

Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου αναχώρηση απο Πειραιά. P1020515.jpg

----------


## Leo

Deep contrast!!!! Ο DeepBlue παρουσίασε το deep red  :Very Happy: . Ευχαρσιτούμε, επιβλητικότατη!

----------


## DeepBlue

¶λλη μια από την ίδια αναχώρηση για τον Leo. :Wink:  P1020847.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Αναχώρηση ένα συννεφιασμένο μεσημέρι του Φλεβάρη!
Για όλους τους φίλους του κόκκινου!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85377

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους Trakman,Leo,Thanasis89,Artmios sintihakis και τον κ.dokimakos21 που βρίσκεται αυτήν την ώρα στον κόκκινο!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85628

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Εν πλω το μεσημέρι της 24ης Ιουλίου...Για την Φανούλα και τους Vinman,Thanasis89,Leo,DeepBlue,konigi,pantelis2009  ,dokimakos21, Artmios sintihakis,ιθάκη..!*
P7245505.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Πολύ ωραία, ευχαριστώ :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ XII-Αναχώρηση σήμερα απο τον Πειραιά...!!
P4190506.jpg

----------


## marsant

Βαποραρος και μαλιστα made in Germany και οχι....κορεα οπως τα αλλα με το αστερι στην τσιμινιερα...

----------


## Tasos@@@

Αφιερωμενη σε ολους τους φιλους και ειδικοτερα στους Γιωργηδες!!
Χρονια πολλα για την γιορτη σας και οτι επιθυμειτε... :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Νά'σαι καλά Τάσο και  εσύ ότι επιθυμείς με υγεία πάνω από όλα!

----------


## Trakman

Σ'ευχαριστούμε πολύ φίλε Τάσο!!! Πολύ καλή φώτο από ένα βαπόρι που από τότε που ήρθε στο Αιγαίο μας έλειψε στην Πάτρα... Να'σαι καλά!!! :Wink:

----------


## giorgosss

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ Τάσο και πολύ ωραία η φωτογραφία σου :Very Happy:

----------


## ιθακη

να εισαι καλα Τασο και για τις ευχες και για την φωτο

----------


## vinman

*Σημερινή άφιξη του κόκκινου γίγαντα στον Πειραιά!
Για τους φίλους Trakman,Leo,Thanasis89,Tasos@@@,Konigi,dokimakos21  ,
Captain_nionios,BULKERMAN,Rocinante,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,Artmios sintihakis,Νikos_V!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86355

----------


## vinman

*Έξω απο το Καβούρι την Παρασκευή που μας πέρασε...!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86834

----------


## vinman

*Μανούβρα στον Πειραιά το περασμένο Σάββατο!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86927

----------


## dokimakos21

SUPERFAST XII-Για τον Leo .... :Wink: 
P4270991.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Για τον Φώτη..!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87137

----------


## dokimakos21

SUPERFAST XII-Κατα την εισοδο του στον Πειραια 24.04.2010 ...!
Για τον Μανο και τον Θανο...!
P4240892.jpg

----------


## vinman

*..για τον Φώτη,τον θάνο,τον Γιώργο (Trakman),τον Νικόλα απο τη Σύρο και τον Leo..!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87185

----------


## dokimakos21

*SUPERFAST XII-Για ολους τους προαναφερομενους του Μανου...!*
P4240885.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Σούπερφαστ ΧΙΙ εν πλω...Για τον Μάνο, τον Θάνο, τον Φώτη, τον Γιώργο(Trakman) και τον Τάσο(Tasos@@@)..!*
P7245496.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

> *..για τον Φώτη,τον θάνο,τον Γιώργο (Trakman),τον Νικόλα απο τη Σύρο και τον Leo..!!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87185





> *SUPERFAST XII-Για ολους τους προαναφερομενους του Μανου...!*
> P4240885.jpg


Ευχαριστω πολυ παλικαρια :Very Happy: 
Θα ανταποδωσω :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*...για τον Νικόλα απο την όμορφη Σύρο..*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87316

----------


## Tasos@@@

> *Σούπερφαστ ΧΙΙ εν πλω...Για τον Μάνο, τον Θάνο, τον Φώτη, τον Γιώργο(Trakman) και τον Τάσο(Tasos@@@)..!*
> P7245496.JPG


 Πολυ ομορφη φιλε Γιαννη!!Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση...Συντομα θα ανταποδωσω!!! :Wink:

----------


## nkr

Το SUPERFAST XII δεμενο στον Πειραια πανω απο το BLUE STAR NAXOS.
Photo : Hlias

----------


## vinman

*...xθεσινομεσημεριανή αναχώρηση...!!
Για την Φανούλα,τον Θανάση,τον Αρτέμη,τον Λεονάρδο,τον Γιώργο,τον Φώτη και τον Κάρολο!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87716

----------


## vinman

*Μανούβρα στον Πειραιά το Σάββατο 24 Απρίλη!
Για τους φίλους Leo,Trakman,dokimakos21,Captain,Thanasis89,Nikos_V  ,
Artmios sintihakis!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88201

----------


## minoan

Μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου στις 3/5/10

SFXII_040510.jpg

Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους λάτρεις του!!!

----------


## vinman

*Έξω απο τον Πειραιά...για τους φίλους Trakman,Thanasis89,Leo,dokimakos21,
Captain,BULKERMAN,Nikos_V,Rocinante,Nissos Mykonos,Konigi,Appia_1978,
diagoras,Captain_nionios,Artmios sintihakis,giannisk88,NikosP,nickosps!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88389

----------


## Rocinante

Το πλοιο θα αναχωρησει σημερα με καθυστερηση απο την Κρητη λογω ενος προβληματος που παρουσιασε το Blue Horizon οπως μας μετεφερε ο Captain_Nionios που θα ταξιδευε απο Σουδα. 

[QUOTE=Captain_Nionios;341666]Ενημερωθηκα απο το κεντρικο πρακτορειο οτι το βαπορι εχει προβλημα σε μια απο τις κυριες μηχανες του και η μεταφορα των επιβατων θα γινει απο το Ηρακλειο στο οποιο θα μεταβουν με πουλμαν για να παρουν το Superfast XII. Το τελευταιο θα μεταβαλλει την αναχωρηση του για στις 01:00 .[/QUOTE]

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SUPERFAST XII στις 13 φεβρουαριου 2007 εξω απο τη λευκαδα.Φωτο απο την γεφυρα του EUROPA PALACE

corfu (291).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aλλη μια φωτο απο την ιδια μερα χαρισμενη στους φιλους

sf11 (18)..JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SUPERFAST XII προσεγγιζει το λιμανι της ανκονα υπο του πλοιαρχου Μιχαλη Δεναξα το 2007

superfast (72).JPG

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Φοβερες φιλε ΒΕΝ ειδικα αυτες που κανει τις βουτες του!!!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Εντυπωσιακές φωτογραφίες, BEN και Μάνο!
Ευχαριστούμε που τις μοιράζεστε μαζί μας  :Very Happy:

----------


## hsw

> Το πλοιο θα αναχωρησει σημερα με καθυστερηση απο την Κρητη λογω ενος προβληματος που παρουσιασε το Blue Horizon οπως μας μετεφερε ο Captain_Nionios που θα ταξιδευε απο Σουδα.


Απ'ότι βλέπω στο Openseas έχει προγραμματισμένη αναχώρηση για τις 07:30 αύριο το πρωί. Γιατί τόση καθυστέρηση; Το ξέρω ότι πρέπει να πάρει και τους επιβάτες του Blue Horizon αλλά τα Χανιά δεν είναι και τόσο μακριά. Και επίσης, θα υποστούν ταλαιπωρία και οι επιβάτες του Ηρακλείου χωρίς λόγο...

----------


## artmios sintihakis

SUPERFAST XII παιρνόντας τα φανάρια του Ηρακλείου!:shock:Αφιερωμένη στους Nick Maroulis,vinman,Leo,Nissos Mykonos,giannisk88,MILTIADIS,diagoras,Thanasis89,d  okimakos21,Tasos@@@,rocinante,minoan
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88543

----------


## Tasos@@@

Χτες το βραδακι κατα τις δωδεκα παρα ...
Αφιερωμενη στους Ben, φανουλα, Leo, TSS Apollon, Αρτεμη, Θαναση, vinman, dokimakos21 και σε ολους τους φιλους.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ας δουμε τι βλεπει ο επιβατης απο το σαλονι μιας καλης καμπινας

superfast (30).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ας δουμε και το διαυλο ηγουμενιτσας μεσα απο την γεφυρα

superfast (60).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SUPERFAST XII η μια πλευρα του V της μια απο τις τεσσερις υπεσυνχρονες WARTSILA.


superfast (116).JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SUPERFAST XII κατεβαινει την αδριατικη και το δρομομετρο του μηχανοστασιου δειχνει 29 μιλια

superfast (129).JPG

----------


## giannisk88

Φίλε Ben δε παίζεσαι με τίποτα....Απίστευτα "ντοκουμέντα" του πανέμορφου αυτού βαποριού!!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SUPERFAST XII ενα απο τα καλυτερα φερυ του κοσμου βγαινει συρταρωτα απο την θεση του για αλλο ενα δρομολογιο στην μεγαλονησο

IMG_9093.JPG

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SUPERFAST XII αναχωρηση απο την ancona

superfast (93).JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχο υλικό απο πολλά σημεία του πλοίου. Ευχαριστούμε φίλε BEN BRUCE. :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## vinman

*¶φιξη στον Πειραιά στις 24 Απριλίου για τους φίλους Artmios sintihakis,giannisk88,
dokimakos21,Appia_1978,Thanasis89,Leo,Nikos_V,Trak  man,Tasos@@@,
Nissos Mykonos,diagoras!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88749

----------


## vinman

*Αφήνοντας τον Πειραιά..!*
*Αφιερωμένες στον καλό φίλο απο τη Σύρο Nikos_V!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 89102

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 89103

----------


## marsant

Απο ολα τα καινουργια πλοια που εχουμε στο λιμανι του Πειραια,το XII ειναι με διαφορα το πιο ομορφο νεοτευκτο και σε καμια περιπτωση δεν θυμιζει κουτι οπως (σχεδον) ολα τα αλλα..

----------


## Ergis

> Απο ολα τα καινουργια πλοια που εχουμε στο λιμανι του Πειραια,το XII ειναι με διαφορα το πιο ομορφο νεοτευκτο και σε καμια περιπτωση δεν θυμιζει κουτι οπως (σχεδον) ολα τα αλλα..


θα συμφωνησω εν μερη μαζι σου συνφορουμιτη,δεν το λεω επειδη ειμαι λατρης της εταιριας αλλα πιστευω οτι και τα νησος μυκονος-χιος ειναι κοντα. :Very Happy:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> *Αφήνοντας τον Πειραιά..!*
> *Αφιερωμένες στον καλό φίλο απο τη Σύρο Nikos_V!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 89102
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 89103


RESPECT μαγκα RESPECT!!!

----------


## diagoras

Αναχωρηση απ το μεγαλο λιμανι 
175.JPG 
Αφιερωμενη στους vinman,artmios sintihakis

----------


## konigi

Κάποιος φίλος που ταξιδεύει στις 20 του μήνα μου είπε για αναχώρηση απο Πειραιά στις 2 το μεσημέρι.
Ξέρει μήπως κάποιος κάτι?

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους Trakman,Leo,Konigi,Artmios sintihakis,Captain_nionios,Tasos@@@,
Thanasis89,Nikos_V,dokimakos21,Captain,BULKERMAN,d  iagoras,Nissos Mykonos,nickosps,NikosP!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 89347

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 89350

----------


## Trakman

Σταθερή αξία!!!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## navielect

παιδια με ολο το σεβασμο μπορω να πω κατι???

----------


## BULKERMAN

> *Αφήνοντας τον Πειραιά..!*
> *Αφιερωμένες στον καλό φίλο απο τη Σύρο Nikos_V!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 89102
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 89103



T ι βαπόραρος θεέ μου...:shock: Και φυσικά στα χέρια του Vinman έδειξε ακόμη πιο πολύ!!!

----------


## nikosdet

> παιδια με ολο το σεβασμο μπορω να πω κατι???


Τι ρωτάς και δεν το λες;! Θα στο απαγορέψουμε εμείς; Φαντάζομαι (και ελπίζω) ότι εδώ πέρα γράφουμε ελεύθερα!

----------


## Nikos_V

> *Αφήνοντας τον Πειραιά..!*
> *Αφιερωμένες στον καλό φίλο απο τη Σύρο Nikos_V!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 89102
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 89103


Φιλε Μανο σε *ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ* παρα πολυ!!! :Very Happy: 
Αγαπημενο πλοιο,πραγματικος βαπορας!

----------


## navielect

> Τι ρωτάς και δεν το λες;! Θα στο απαγορέψουμε εμείς; Φαντάζομαι (και ελπίζω) ότι εδώ πέρα γράφουμε ελεύθερα!


Να σαι καλα ρε Φιλε.
Με ολο το σεβασμο ρε παιδες αλλα 100 σελιδες τωρα βλεπω τα ιδια και τα ιδια. Μπαινω να διαβασω ενα νεο για το βαπορι και βλεπω το βαπορι να αναχωρει
μια απο την πλωρη μια απο την πρυμη. Μετα να φτανει στο Ηρακλειο. και παει λεγοντας. Ελεος δηλαδη. Ολες οι φωτο ειναι υπεροχες. Για εναν καινουριο ομως που θελει να διαβασει 2 πραγματα για το βαπορι ειναι απο κουραστικο εως ενοχλητικο. Αν διαφωνειται μαζι μου δεν εχω προβλημα να αποχωρησω να μην ξαναδιαβασω κτλ. Δε θελω να σας τη σπασω. Αλλα δεν εχω δικιο?

----------


## Trakman

Φίλε μου βρίσκεσαι σε ένα καραβολατρικό φόρουμ, όχι ειδησεογραφικό. Μέσα από τις φωτογραφίες βλέπουμε τα αγαπημένα μας σκαριά που πολλοί από μας δεν έχουμε τη χαρά να τα ταξιδεύουμε κάθε μέρα.
Σύντομα πάντως θα λειτουργήσει νέα, πιο λειτουργική gallery, οπότε θα αποσυμφοριστεί το φόρουμ.

----------


## vinman

*...και μιας και βρισκόμαστε σε καραβολατρικό φόρουμ....και τα πλοία μοιραία ή έρχονται ή φεύγουν ας δούμε άλλη μία αναχώρηση...στον φίλο navielect..!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 89355

----------


## nikosdet

> Να σαι καλα ρε Φιλε.
> Με ολο το σεβασμο ρε παιδες αλλα 100 σελιδες τωρα βλεπω τα ιδια και τα ιδια. Μπαινω να διαβασω ενα νεο για το βαπορι και βλεπω το βαπορι να αναχωρει
> μια απο την πλωρη μια απο την πρυμη. Μετα να φτανει στο Ηρακλειο. και παει λεγοντας. Ελεος δηλαδη. Ολες οι φωτο ειναι υπεροχες. Για εναν καινουριο ομως που θελει να διαβασει 2 πραγματα για το βαπορι ειναι απο κουραστικο εως ενοχλητικο. Αν διαφωνειται μαζι μου δεν εχω προβλημα να αποχωρησω να μην ξαναδιαβασω κτλ. Δε θελω να σας τη σπασω. Αλλα δεν εχω δικιο?


Δεν μπορώ να διαφωνήσω μαζί σου! Λογικό και επόμενο είναι να υπάρχουν φωτογραφίες του, αυτό που δεν ξέρω είναι γιατί πρέπει να υπάρχουν και εδώ όταν υπάρχει η gallery. Αλλά για αυτά ασχολούνται οι διαχειριστές! Πάντως μας ευχαριστεί να βλέπουμε πολλές φωτογραφίες από τα καράβια την ακτοπλοϊα μας!

Trackman όντως είναι καραβολατρικό το φόρουμ, αλλά αυτό δε σημαίνει ότι δεν είναι και ειδησεογραφικό! Πού αλλού μπορούμε να μαθαίνουμε τα νέα των πλοίων και των εταιρειών ή να μοιραζόμαστε τις εμπειρίες μας; Παρεπιπτόντως φοβερή η τελευταία σου φωτογραφία!  :Razz:

----------


## Trakman

Φίλε Νίκο σαφώς και θα γραφτούν και ειδήσεις (δεν είμαστε όμως και δημοσιογράφοι!), και ερωτήσεις, και εμπειρίες, και, και, και. :Wink: 
Η gallery αυτή τη στιγμή δε λειτουργεί, είναι σε φάση αναβάθμισης. Οπότε σύντομα θα είμαστε όλοι ικανοποιημένοι  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Να σαι καλα ρε Φιλε.
> Με ολο το σεβασμο ρε παιδες αλλα 100 σελιδες τωρα βλεπω τα ιδια και τα ιδια. Μπαινω να διαβασω ενα νεο για το βαπορι και βλεπω το βαπορι να αναχωρει
> μια απο την πλωρη μια απο την πρυμη. Μετα να φτανει στο Ηρακλειο. και παει λεγοντας. Ελεος δηλαδη. Ολες οι φωτο ειναι υπεροχες. Για εναν καινουριο ομως που θελει να διαβασει 2 πραγματα για το βαπορι ειναι απο κουραστικο εως ενοχλητικο. Αν διαφωνειται μαζι μου δεν εχω προβλημα να αποχωρησω να μην ξαναδιαβασω κτλ. Δε θελω να σας τη σπασω. Αλλα δεν εχω δικιο?


Εμενα δεν με ενοχλει τοσο αυτο που γραφεις αλλα οτι τα περισσοτερα ποστ σου εδω μεσα εχουν δηκτικο υφος. Εφοσον εχεις ναυτικες γνωσεις και σου αρεσει το αθλημα χρησιμοποιησε πιο εποικοδομητικα τις γνωσεις σου και αν σε κουραζουν οι φωτογραφιες απλα μην αφιερωνεις χρονο να τις βλεπεις ολες. Βλεπε μονο τα ποστ που εχουν μπολικο κειμενο.

----------


## DeepBlue

Αναχώρηση για Ηράκλειο... P1020516.jpg

----------


## parianos

Το καλοκαιρι θα κανει αλλαγη ωραριων στα δρομολογια του απο Πειραια προς Ηρακλειο και αντιστροφα.
Απο 02/07/2010 εως 29/08/2010 καθημερινα στις 09:00 το πρωι απο Πειραια και αφιξη Ηρακλειο το μεσημερι στις 15:30. Απο Ηρακλειο θα αναχωρει το βραδυ στις 21:30 και αφιξη Πειραια το πρωι στις 05:30.

πηγη: απο το περιοδικο "ΠΑΜΕ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ" που κυκλοφορει τωρα πρωτη φορα.

----------


## vinman

*Λίγο πριν την είσοδο του στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 24 Απριλίου!
Για τους φίλους Trakman,Leo,dokimakos21,Thanasis89,captain_nionios  ,Konigi,
giannisk88,Artmios sintihakis,Nikos_V,Αιγαιοπλόος,Captain,Nissos Mykonos,
diagoras,Tasos@@@!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 89782

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 89783

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Εξαιρετικές οι φωτογραφίες, Vinman. Οπως πάντα άψογος.

----------


## SEA_PILOT

SUPERFAST XII [manouvra apoplou sto Pirea]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-C55806WJ4

----------


## DeepBlue

Αλλαγή θέσης στον Πειραιά μετά την μεσημεριανή αναχώρηση του Νήσος Μύκονος.Για όλους τους φίλους του βάπορα...και για τους pantelis2009,Nissos Mykonos,captain και giorgos.... P1030258.jpg

P1030248.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> SUPERFAST XII [manouvra apoplou sto Pirea]
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2-C55806WJ4


Ρε μαγκα οτι εχεις βαλει απο χθες ειναι τρομερα προσεγμενο, με καταπληκτικη ποιοτητα εικονας και πολυ ωραια καδρα. Να σαι καλα.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Αλλαγή θέσης στον Πειραιά μετά την μεσημεριανή αναχώρηση του Νήσος Μύκονος.Για όλους τους φίλους του βάπορα...και για τους pantelis2009,Nissos Mykonos,captain και giorgos.... P1030258.jpg
> 
> P1030248.jpg


Ευχαριστώ φίλε DeepBlue. Πάντα υπέροχες. :Razz:

----------


## vinman

*Είσοδος στον Πειραιά!
Για τους φίλους Trakman,Leo,TSS APOLLON,Artmios sintihakis,Captain,Nikos_V,
Αιγαιοπλόος,Τhanasis89,dokimakos21,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91278

----------


## Trakman

Πάντα λαμπερός ο βάπορας, όπως και οι φωτογραφίες σου Μάνο!! :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια φιλε vinman! Ομορφο και το κοκκινο βελος!

----------


## dimitris cpt

ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΝΕΝΤΕΥΣΗ ΤΟΥ cpt ΧΑΡΑΛΑΜΠΟΥ ΠΑΛΟΥΜΠΗ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΙΚΟ (ΕΦΟΠΛΗΣΤΗΣ)ΤΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΓΙΝΕΙ ΜΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ <ΠΙΑ ΕΙΝΕ Η ΓΝΩΜΗ ΤΟΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ SUPERFAST XII >KAI EIXE ΠΕΙ ΠΩΣ <ΟΔΗΓΑΕΙ ΑΝΑΜΦΟΙΒΟΛΑ ΜΙΑ mercedesAMG ΣΕ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ ΧΡΩΜΑ!!!!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Πειραιάς 28/05/2010. Χαρισμένες σε DeepBlue, T.S.S. APOLLON, vinman, Trakman & Captain_Nionios. 

SUPERFAST XII 01 28-05-2010.jpg

SUPERFAST XII 03 28-05-2010.jpg

SUPERFAST XII 04 28-05-2010.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε pantelis2009.Την ίδια μέρα έξω από το λιμάνι για εσένα και όλους τους φίλους του βάπορα :Wink:  P1030374.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Superfast XII*...Πειραιας 29-5-2010.

DSCN1471.jpg

----------


## konigi

Πειραιάς, 02/06/2010.

P6020058.JPG

----------


## mch

¶λλη μία από το μεγάλο λιμάνι.
100_2530_ii.jpg

----------


## Super Jet

> Πειραιάς, 02/06/2010.
> 
> P6020058.JPG


Κατι παραπανω απο υπεροχη!

----------


## Super Jet

Σημερινες επειτα απο την αναχωριση του Νήσος Μύκονος. Αφιερομένες σε όλους τους φίλους.
superfast.JPG
superfast 1.JPG
superfast 2.JPG
superfast 3.JPG
superfast 4.JPG

----------


## ΓΑΛΑΖΙΟ

παιδια βαλτε και καμια φωτογραφια στο εσωτερικο του πλοιου.Δεν εχω ταξιδεψει ποτε με το 12 και θα ηθελα να δω αν αξιζει να θυσιασω το ταξιδι μου με την παλαταρα....

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> παιδια βαλτε και καμια φωτογραφια στο εσωτερικο του πλοιου.Δεν εχω ταξιδεψει ποτε με το 12 και θα ηθελα να δω αν αξιζει να θυσιασω το ταξιδι μου με την παλαταρα....


Αν ψάξεις στις προηγούμενες σελίδες κάτι θα βρεις...

----------


## nautical96

> παιδια βαλτε και καμια φωτογραφια στο εσωτερικο του πλοιου.Δεν εχω ταξιδεψει ποτε με το 12 και θα ηθελα να δω αν αξιζει να θυσιασω το ταξιδι μου με την παλαταρα....


Ψάξε καλύτερα το θέμα φίλε μου και θα βρείς πολλές φωτογραφίες απο το εσωτερικό του πλοίου...
Αν και εγώ σου σηνειστώ να το προτημήσεις γιατί κατά την γνώμη μου είναι πιο πολυτελές και συνχρωνω πλοίο απο τα ΠΑΛΑΣ!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Πιο σύγχρονο δεν το λες..οτι έχει το ένα έχει κ το άλλο...όσον αφορά τεχνολογία...πολυτέλεια στα ίδια επίπεδα σχεδόν,με το να υπερτερεί το Παλας........ΣΤΡΙΜΟΚΩΛΟ το λεεεεεεεςςς....όμως!!!Πνίγεσαι εκει μέσα,πως να το πώ!!¶ποψη μου.....βέβαια έτσι!!Πολύ στριμόκωλοοοοο.......κ το διαπιστώνει όποιος ταξειδέυει!!¶ποψη μου έτσι!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Όσον αφορά τεχνολογία κ τα δύο βρίσκονται στο ίδιο επίπεδο....πολυτέλεια σχεδόν στο ίδιο επίπεδο με το να υπερτερεί βέβαια το ΠΑΛΑΣ ειδικά στους χώρους...Όσον αφορά το δε ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ ΧΙΙ πολύ στριμόκωλοοοο...πάρα πολύ όμωως...και όσοι έχουν ταξιδέψει αυτήν την γνώμη σχημάτισαν..Πολύ στριμώκολο βρε παιδί μου....Και πέρα απο την πλάκα παιδιά η διαφορά είναι εμφανής ανάμεσα στα δυό βαπόρια έτσι...μην κοροιδεύομαστε..να μιλάμε αντικειμενικά!!Όλα τα παραπάνω είναι άποψη μου βέβαια έτσι!!

----------


## nautical96

> Πιο σύγχρονο δεν το λες..οτι έχει το ένα έχει κ το άλλο...όσον αφορά τεχνολογία...πολυτέλεια στα ίδια επίπεδα σχεδόν,με το να υπερτερεί το Παλας........ΣΤΡΙΜΟΚΩΛΟ το λεεεεεεεςςς....όμως!!!Πνίγεσαι εκει μέσα,πως να το πώ!!¶ποψη μου.....βέβαια έτσι!!Πολύ στριμόκωλοοοοο.......κ το διαπιστώνει όποιος ταξειδέυει!!¶ποψη μου έτσι!


εγώ θα συμφωνήσω στο οτι είναι πάρα πολύ στριμωκτα..την πρώτη μου φορά που ταξίδευψα με αυτό ήταν το Γενάρη την ημέρα των φώτον...κόσμος!!!!! ειδικά την άλλη μέρα το πρωί που φτάσαμε στον Πειραιά στις κυλιόμενες σκάλες μόνο που δεν ποδοπατηθήκαμε!!

η πολυτέλει και η διακόσμηση των παλατιών δεν είναι του γούστου μου...ο καθένας έχει τα δικά του...

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Κοίτα φίλε μου nautical ότι έχουν βαριά διακόσμηση με όλα αυτά τα χρυσά κ τα άλλα,την έχουν...αυτό όμως είναι που τα κάνουν τόσο πολυτελέστατα....κ θα συμφωνήσω κ μαζί σου μιας κ η διακόσμηση γενικα που υπάρχει στα πλοία της ΑΤΤΙΚΑ είναι πιο ωραία κ μου αρέσει περισσότερο..αλλά πιο πολυτελης δεν την λές...γι αυτό είπα ότι αντικειμενικά τα ΠΑΛΑΣ απο θέμα πολυτέλειας έχουν ένα παραπάνω + και απο εκεί κ πέρα γούστα είναι αυτά!!Αλλά όταν κρίνουμε ένα βαπόρι να το κρίνουμε αντικειμενικά κ όχι επειδή μας αρέσει κ είμαστε κολλημένοι με κάποια ετειρεία!!Προς θεού δεν λέω οτι είσαι κολλημένος εσύ ..γενικά μιλάω!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> παιδια βαλτε και καμια φωτογραφια στο εσωτερικο του πλοιου.Δεν εχω ταξιδεψει ποτε με το 12 και θα ηθελα να δω αν αξιζει να θυσιασω το ταξιδι μου με την παλαταρα....




Κατα τη γνωμη μου τα XI-XII *ειναι τα πιο ιδανικα νεοτευκτα* βαπορια για να απολαυσεις το ταξιδι σου. Υστερουν σε ΠΟΣΟΤΗΤΑ χωρων σε σχεση με τα Παλατια αλλα θεωρω πως η ποιοτητα, ο διακοσμος και η διαμορφωση των χωρων τους ειναι εξαιρετικη. Το κυριοτερο μειονεκτημα του ειναι οτι σε περιπτωση που εχει πολυ κοσμο δεν θα βρεις την απλα των Παλατιων. Απο κει και περα η ποιοτητα υλικων σε ταπετσαριες καναπεδων-καθισματων, επενδυσεις τοιχων και οροφης ειναι πολυ μπροστα απ' οτι αλλο εχω μπει. Επισης εχει δυο σαλονια με πολυ εντονη προσωπικοτητα, το μαγικο πλωριο σαλονι με απεριοριστη θεα μπροστα και πλαγια (ειδικα στα ημερισια ειναι τρελα) και το πανοραμικο πρυμιο σαλονι-ντισκο. Ταυτοχρονα και πολυ εξυπνα εκμεταλευται ως θεσεις επιβατων τους χωρους ενδιαιτησης οταν αυτοι δεν λειτουργουν ωστε να καλυψει το ενα μειονεκτημα του, τους λιγοτερους κοινοχρηστους χωρους σε σχεση με τα Παλατια. Το δευτερο μειονεκτημα του ειναι οτι οι καμπινες του ειναι μικρες αλλα ακομα και εκει εχει πλεονεκτηματα. Πολυ γλυκια διακοσμιση, αψογες τουαλετες σε καθαριοτητα και εργονομια, ενω δεν εχουν καθολου μα καθολου vibration. Στη μανουβρα με το XI στην Ηγουμενιστα ουτε καν καταλαβα την παραμικρη δονηση και ευτυχως που ειχα βαλει ξυπνητηρι ωστε να σηκωθω χαραματα και να φωτογραφισω τους χωρους του χωρις κοσμο. Επισης τα εξωτερικα καταστρωματα του ειναι αρκετα και εχουν ποικιλια. Για να γνωρισεις το πλοιο δες το link, ειναι το αφιερωμα που ειχα κανει για το ταξιδι Πατρα-Ανκονα-Πατρα στην προσφορα-μινι κρουαζιερα φετος του Αγιου Βαλεντινου!!!

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=101506

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Μην ξεχνάμε κιόλας ότι το ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ ΧΙΙ παιδιά είναι κ κατα 14 μέτρα μικρότερο έτσι!!Κ αυτό παίζει ρόλο,όσον αφορά τους χώρους του!!΄Κ πάλι θα συμφωνήσω με τον Captain Nionio σε αυτά που λέει!Γενικά η φιλοσοφία που έχει στην διακόσμηση η ΑΤΤΙΚΑ είναι αυτό το μοντέρνο κ απλό που έχουμε στα σπίτια μας κ τπτ παραπάνω..Για μένα το καλύτερο που υπάρχει μέσα στο βαπόρι είναι το πρυμνιό σαλόνι!!Δεν υπάρχει απλά.....αλλά απο την άλλη τα ΠΑΛΑΣ σου προσφέρουν κάτι άλλο πάλι!!!¶λλη φιλοσοφία διακόσμησης....

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Κοιταξε να δεις, επειδη εχω μπει σχεδον σε ολα τα νεοτευκτα το XII δεν ειναι στριμοκωλο γενικα ως βαπορι, απλα υστερει σε ποσοτητα χωρων σε συγκριση με τα γηπεδα σε χωρους Παλατια. Μπροστα σε Ικαρο-Olympic Champion-Superfast VI θεωρω οτι εχει περισσοτερους κοινοχρηστους χωρους και κορυφαια ποιοτητα υλικων με ιδιαιτερα ζεστη σε χρωματα διακοσμιση. Απο πλευρας χωρων θεωρω στριμοκωλο το Blue Horizon, αυτο πραγματικα ειναι στριμοκωλο, μισο ντεκ κοινοχρηστων χωρων ενω self service και εστιατοριο ειναι πολυ μεγαλα σε σχεση με το μεγεθος των υπολοιπων χωρων. Επισης και σε αντιθεση με το XII δεν μπορεις να κατσεις (οχι για να φας) στο self service οταν αυτο δεν σερβιρει. Το XII ειναι το μονο βαπορι που στους χωρους του self service μπορεις να κατσεις απλα για να ταξιδεψεις οταν αυτο δε σερβιρει . Τωρα απο πλοια της Minoan την καλυτερη διακοσμιση για μενα την εχει ο Ικαρος ενω τα Παλατια σε ορισμενα σημεια προσπαθουν να εντυπωσιασουν με φτηνη (σε ποιοτητα υλικων) υπερβολη (επιλογη χρωματισμων).

----------


## nautical96

> Κοιταξε να δεις, επειδη εχω μπει σχεδον σε ολα τα νεοτευκτα το XII δεν ειναι στριμοκωλο γενικα ως βαπορι, απλα υστερει σε ποσοτητα χωρων σε συγκριση με τα γηπεδα σε χωρους Παλατια. Μπροστα σε Ικαρο-Olympic Champion-Superfast VI θεωρω οτι εχει περισσοτερους κοινοχρηστους χωρους και κορυφαια ποιοτητα υλικων με ιδιαιτερα ζεστη σε χρωματα διακοσμιση. Απο πλευρας χωρων θεωρω στριμοκωλο το Blue Horizon, αυτο πραγματικα ειναι στριμοκωλο, μισο ντεκ κοινοχρηστων χωρων ενω self service και εστιατοριο ειναι πολυ μεγαλα σε σχεση με το μεγεθος των υπολοιπων χωρων. Επισης και σε αντιθεση με το XII δεν μπορεις να κατσεις (οχι για να φας) στο self service οταν αυτο δεν σερβιρει. Το XII ειναι το μονο βαπορι που οι χωροι του self service εχουν ταυτοχρονα και μορφη σαλονιου. Τωρα απο πλοια της Minoan την καλυτερη διακοσμιση για μενα την εχει ο Ικαρος ενω τα Παλατια σε ορισμενα σημεια προσπαθουν να εντυπωσιασουν με φτηνη (σε ποιοτητα υλικων) υπερβολη (επιλογη χρωματισμων).


θα συμφωνήσω απολύτος με τα χρώματα που έχουν επιλέξει στις καμπίνες των παλατιών..πάντα με βάση το γούστο μου μιλάω δεν είναι ωραίο αυτό το χρώμα σε όλες τις καμπίνες.Ειδικά το σχέδιο και το χρώμα στις κουρτίνες των εξωτερικών καμπινών θα το πω λίγο παρδαλό με βάση την εξωτερική ομορφιά
του και τους πολύ καλούς χώρους του δεν τεριάζουν καθόλου...βέβαια δεν εχουν και πολύ μεγάλη διαφορά το χρώμα τις καμπίνας του με το 12...

Να σας πω οτί όλα αυτά που είπα παραπάνω ειναι με βάση την γνώμη μου και το γούστο μου και όχι γιατί συμπαθώ το ένα πλοίο παραπάνω απο το άλλο. :Wink:

----------


## aeroplanos

Mην ξεχναμε οτι τα Superfast (VI-XI-XII) περα απο την ανωτερη ποιοτικα κατασκευη ειναι και περισσοτερο καραβολατρικα καραβια. Η μοντερνα σχεδιαση τους, εν αντιθεσει με οτι συμβαινει με τα υπολοιπα καραβια (πχ Παλατια), συδυάζεται και με απλετους εξωτερικους χωρους. Δεν ειναι σε καμμια περιπτωση "κουτια"  και δεν αναγκαζεσαι να μπαινοβγαινεις για να πας απο πλωρα - πρυμα και τουμπαλιν.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Superfast XII*...Πειραιας 29-5-2010.

DSCN1474.jpg

----------


## vageliss23

Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα ότι τα Παλάς έχουν σαφώς μεγαλύτερη άπλα και "πολυτέλεια",η οποία όμως φλερτάρει λίγο και με το κιτς.

Το SF 12 είναι ΟΣΟ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ πολυτελές, πεντακάθαρο και μοντέρνο.

----------


## vinman

*...έξοδος απο το λιμάνι του Πειραιά σήμερα το μεσημέρι...!!
Για τους φίλους Trakman,Leo,Thanasis89,dokimakos21,Nikos_V,TSS APOLLON,
Αιγαιοπλόος,Αrtmios sintihakis,Konigi,Captain,Captain_nionios!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 93237

----------


## DeepBlue

Πριν λίγες ημέρες στον Πειραιά.Για τους pantelis2009,vinman,polykas και όλους τους φίλους του βάπορα :Wink:  P1030718.jpg

P1030719.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Για ολους τους φιλους του πλοιου 
177.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω φιλε DeepBlue. Σήμερα το μεσημέρι 14.07 την ώρα που φορτώνει. Χαρισμένη σε diagoras, vinman, T.S.S. APOLLON, Captain_Nionios, polykas & artmios sintihakis :Razz:  

SUPERFAST XII 01 11-06-2010.jpg

----------


## SEA_PILOT

ΜΕΘΟΡΜΗΣΗ κ ΑΠΟΠΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ SF12 ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xcyVcNxy1M

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> ΜΕΘΟΡΜΗΣΗ κ ΑΠΟΠΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ SF12 ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xcyVcNxy1M



ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟ ρε μαγκα, οπως παντα!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

To Suprefast XII στις 16/06/2010 την ώρα του δεκατιανού :Razz: . Χαρισμένο σε diagoras, vinman, T.S.S. APOLLON, Captain_Nionios, polykas & artmios sintihakis.

SUPERFAST XII 01 16-06-2010.jpg

----------


## manos75

μιας και το καραβι κανει μαμ, παιδια αν ξερετε μπορειτε να μου πειτε ποσα δρομολογια βγαζει με τα καυσιμα που φορτωνει καθε φορα, ετσι απο απλη περιεργεια ρωταω :mrgreen:

----------


## vinman

*¶φιξη χθές βράδυ στο Ηράκλειο...!!!
Για όλους τους φίλους...!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94420

----------


## mike_rodos

> *¶φιξη χθές βράδυ στο Ηράκλειο...!!!
> Για όλους τους φίλους...!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94420


O Vinman ξαναχτυπά... Τέλεια φώτο Μάνο..!

----------


## pantelis2009

Φίλε vinman είμαστε και μεγάλη ανθρώποι, πρόσεχε λιγάκι!!!!! :Razz:

----------


## vinman

*...άψογη στροφή λίγο πριν ισιώσει για να κάνει ανάποδα και να πάει προς τον ντόκο που θα δέσει...!!
Για τους φίλους Trakman,Leo,Captain,mike_rodos,Nikos_V,dokimakos21  ,
NikosP,Thanasis89,Pantelis2009,Artmios sintihakis,TSS APOLLON,diagoras,
Nissos Mykonos,Maroulis Nikos,Captain_nionios,Deep Blue,nautical96,
giannisk88,φανούλα,Αιγαιοπλόος!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94461

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχος φωτισμός φίλε vinman. Ευχαριστώ :Cool:

----------


## DeepBlue

> *...άψογη στροφή λίγο πριν ισιώσει για να κάνει ανάποδα και να πάει προς τον ντόκο που θα δέσει...!!*
> *Για τους φίλους Trakman,Leo,Captain,mike_rodos,Nikos_V,dokimakos21  ,*
> *NikosP,Thanasis89,Pantelis2009,Artmios sintihakis,TSS APOLLON,diagoras,*
> *Nissos Mykonos,Maroulis Nikos,Captain_nionios,Deep Blue,nautical96,*
> *giannisk88,φανούλα,Αιγαιοπλόος!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94461


Ευχαριστώ πολύ κι ανταποδίδω με μια αναχώρηση απο τον Πειραιά.Επίσης και για τους pantelis2009,nkr,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras και SEA PILOT :Very Happy: P1030720.jpg

----------


## captain

> *...άψογη στροφή λίγο πριν ισιώσει για να κάνει ανάποδα και να πάει προς τον ντόκο που θα δέσει...!!*
> *Για τους φίλους Trakman,Leo,Captain,mike_rodos,Nikos_V,dokimakos21  ,*
> *NikosP,Thanasis89,Pantelis2009,Artmios sintihakis,TSS APOLLON,diagoras,*
> *Nissos Mykonos,Maroulis Nikos,Captain_nionios,Deep Blue,nautical96,*
> *giannisk88,φανούλα,Αιγαιοπλόος!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94461


Όμορφος - βραδυνός - Βάπορας!!!
Ευχαριστώ φίλε Μάνο!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ωραία γωνία λήψης φίλε DeepBlue. Ευχαριστώ :Razz:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

[QUOTE=vinman;359748]*...άψογη στροφή λίγο πριν ισιώσει για να κάνει ανάποδα και να πάει προς τον ντόκο που θα δέσει...!!*
*Για τους φίλους Trakman,Leo,Captain,mike_rodos,Nikos_V,dokimakos21  ,*
*NikosP,Thanasis89,Pantelis2009,Artmios sintihakis,TSS APOLLON,diagoras,*
*Nissos Mykonos,Maroulis Nikos,Captain_nionios,Deep Blue,nautical96,*
*giannisk88,φανούλα,Αιγαιοπλόος!*


_Καταπληκτικη νυχτερινη ληψη φιλε vinman σε ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω_
DSCN1566.jpg

----------


## nautical96

πανέμορφη φωτό φίλε T.S.S APOLLON!!! 
σημερινή είναι?

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε nautical96 η φωτογραφια βγηκε στις 13-6 -2010.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B* Superfast XII*...Πειραιας 13-6-2010.

DSCN1554.jpg
_Χαρισμενη στον φιλο nautical96_

----------


## nautical96

> F/B* Superfast XII*...Πειραιας 13-6-2010.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94551
> _Χαρισμενη στον φιλο nautical96_


σε ευχαρηστό πολύ!!!
ρώτησα γιατί σήμερα λίγο μετά που αναχώρησε το πλοίο ήμουν στο λιμάνι.. :Wink:

----------


## Super Jet

> ΜΕΘΟΡΜΗΣΗ κ ΑΠΟΠΛΟΥΣ ΤΟΥ SF12 ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xcyVcNxy1M


στο 2:30 φαίνομαι εγω με την πρασινη μπλούζα και ο πατέρας μου. Πολυ ωραίο βίντεο.

----------


## vinman

*...άλλη μία απο τη Σαββατιάτικη άφιξη στο Ηράκλειο...για όλους τους φίλους..!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94646

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Σουπερφαστ ΧΙΙ*...Πειραιας 26-6-2010.

DSCN1652.jpg
_Απιθανη  σιλουετα πανεμορφο πλοιο_

----------


## DeepBlue

Μεσημεριανή άφιξη σήμερα στον Πειραιά.Για τους vinman,dokimakos21,pantelis2009,T.S.S. APOLLON,Leo,nkr,Trakman :Very Happy: P1040298.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ευχαριστω φιλε DeepBlue και ανταποδιδω_
F/B *Superfast XII*...Πειραιας αποπλους 26-6-2010.
DSCN1659.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Superfast XII*...Πειραιας αποπλους 26-6-2010.
DSCN1656.jpg

DSCN1657.jpg
_Για τους φιλους Ben Bruce,Apostolos,T.J., vinman,polykas,dokimakos21,Tasos@@@,NaiasII._

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους ΤSS APOLLON,DeepBlue,dokimakos21,συνάντηση εν πλώ στις 23 Απριλίου!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 96412

----------


## panagiotis78

Σε μια στιγμή ξεκούρασης στο Πειραιά

----------


## konigi

Λίγες ώρες πριν την σημερινή του αναχώρηση. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

DSC00623.JPG

DSC00625.JPG

----------


## Markosm

Και μια απο εμένα ,μεσοπέλαγα προς Ηράκλειο...φτερωτή τσιμινιέρα και απόνερα στους 28 knots !

----------


## DeepBlue

Πάμε Ηράκλειο...  :Wink:  Για τους pantelis2009,T.S.S. APOLLON,vinman,dokimakos21 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Very Happy: P1040308.jpg

P1040309.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

ευχαριστώ φίλε DeepBlue :Very Happy:

----------


## leo85

Καλησπερα σε όλο το Nautilia.gr.....!!!!To superfast XII στον Πειραια στης 28/6/2010....!!!!!!!!!!! :Razz:  :Wink:  :Very Happy: 

superfast  ΧΙΙ 01.gif   8-)

----------


## androu

1) Πολύ κρύο ρε παιδιά στις καμπίνες μπρρρρρ !! 

2) Νέα μόδα να ανοίγουν τις πόρτες οι καμαρώτοι στις 5 το πρωί για να βγάλουν έξω τον κόσμο;;   και αν λέω αν είναι καμμία που αλλάζει ρούχα εκείνη την ώρα δεν θα αρχίσει να τσιρίζει;;   :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  (να μου πείτε αυτά είναι τα τυχερά των καμαρώτων)

----------


## vageliss23

Ελπίζω αυτό να γίνεται μόνο από Παρασκευή ως Κυριακή που το πλοίο έχει αναχώρηση στις 09:00.

----------


## laz94

> Ελπίζω αυτό να γίνεται μόνο από Παρασκευή ως Κυριακή που το πλοίο έχει αναχώρηση στις 09:00.


Μάλλον γιατί αν δεν κάνω λάθος, σε ένα διαφημιστικό της εταιρίας είχα διαβάσει οτι στον Πειραιά επιτρέπεται όποιος επιβάτης θέλει να μείνει στο πλοίο μέχρι τις 9.... αλλά αυτό ήταν βέβαια όταν είχε πρωτομπεί στην γραμμή... δεν ξέρω τώρα...

----------


## androu

Γίνεται και στο Ηράκλειο. 1 ώρα πριν φτάσουμε (πριν 1 μήνα)  γύρω στις 3 παρα ήρθε και άνοιξε την πόρτα !

----------


## vinman

*Mανούβρα στο Ηράκλειο στις 19 Ιουνίου 2010!
Για τους φίλους Trakman,Leo,dokimakos21,Nikos_V,Sylver23,giannisk8  8,
Artmios sintihakis,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,Laz94,nautical96,DeepBlue!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 100607

----------


## pantelis2009

To Superfast XII στον Πειραιά στις 29/07/2010. Χαρισμένες σε όλους :Razz:  

SUPERFAST XII 01 29-07-2010.jpg

SUPERFAST XII 02 29-07-2010.jpg

----------


## laz94

> *Mανούβρα στο Ηράκλειο στις 19 Ιουνίου 2010!*
> *Για τους φίλους Trakman,Leo,dokimakos21,Nikos_V,Sylver23,giannisk8  8,*
> *Artmios sintihakis,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,Laz94,nautical96,DeepBlue!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 100607


Βαπόραρος με τα όλα του!
Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάνο!

----------


## androu

χθες ήταν κάποιος στο φάρο στο λιμάνι του  Πειραιά και τραβούσε το πλοίο όταν έβγαινε έξω. είχε και τρίποδο. Ποιος να ήταν άραγε? 

πάντως αποπνικτική η ατμόσφαιρα και ελεεινή η ζέστη στο 2ο υπόγειο γκαράζ του πλοίου, που αντί για κρύο βάζανε καυτό αέρα μέσα!! 

Λιώσαμε 40 λεπτά να περιμένουμε να ανοίξει για να βγούμε έξω !! 

Νομίζω κάτι πρέπει να κάνουν. Μάλλον για κατασκευαστικό πρόβλημα το κόβω. Με τόσα εύφλεκτα υλικά εκεί μέσα (λάστιχα, βενζίνες κτλπ) το ρισκάρουν να διατηρούν θερμοκρασία 39> Κελσίου;; ;;;

----------


## vinman

*Σήμερα το πρωί έξω απο τον Πειραιά...!!
Για τους φίλους Nikos_V,Trakman,Leo,dokimakos21,Captain!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 101465

----------


## Harry14

> χθες ήταν κάποιος στο φάρο στο λιμάνι του  Πειραιά και τραβούσε το πλοίο όταν έβγαινε έξω. είχε και τρίποδο. Ποιος να ήταν άραγε? 
> 
> πάντως αποπνικτική η ατμόσφαιρα και ελεεινή η ζέστη στο 2ο υπόγειο γκαράζ του πλοίου, που αντί για κρύο βάζανε καυτό αέρα μέσα!! 
> 
> Λιώσαμε 40 λεπτά να περιμένουμε να ανοίξει για να βγούμε έξω !! 
> 
> Νομίζω κάτι πρέπει να κάνουν. Μάλλον για κατασκευαστικό πρόβλημα το κόβω. Με τόσα εύφλεκτα υλικά εκεί μέσα (λάστιχα, βενζίνες κτλπ) το ρισκάρουν να διατηρούν θερμοκρασία 39> Κελσίου;; ;;;


Λιγο δυσκολο να εχει κλιματισμο στα γκαραζ. Αρκει ενας εξαερισμος αλλα τι να σου κανει και αυτος οταν εξω εχει τετοια θερμοκρασια;

----------


## nautical96

> *Σήμερα το πρωί έξω απο τον Πειραιά...!!*
> *Για τους φίλους Nikos_V,Trakman,Leo,dokimakos21,Captain!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 101465


καταπληκτική λήψη!!

----------


## vinman

*...για τους φίλους Nikos_V,Trakman,Leo,dokimakos21,DeepBlue,Captain,
TSS APOLLON,Pantelis2009,Appia_1978,nautical96,Laz94,N  issos Mykonos,
diagoras,Captain_nionios,Artmios sintihakis,giannisk88!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 102429

----------


## dokimakos21

*SUPERFAST XII-Διαδικασία πρόσδεσης στο Ηράκλειο 14.8.2010!*
*Για τους φίλους Vinman,Trakman,Leo,Nikos V,DeepBlue,Captain,
Appia_1978,Laz94,Nissos Mykonos,
diagoras,Captain_nionios,Artmios sintihakis,giannisk88!*
P8143234.jpg

----------


## captain

> *...για τους φίλους Nikos_V,Trakman,Leo,dokimakos21,DeepBlue,Captain,*
> *TSS APOLLON,Pantelis2009,Appia_1978,nautical96,Laz94,N  issos Mykonos,*
> *diagoras,Captain_nionios,Artmios sintihakis,giannisk88!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 102429


Να σαι καλά Μάνο.. :Very Happy:  :Razz: !!!Ευχαριστώ πολύ...Υπέροχη και αυτή όπως και οι άλλες με τον "ξάδελφο" Μπλέ Ορίζοντα..!!! :Wink: !!!
Την καλημέρα μου!!!

----------


## captain

> *SUPERFAST XII-Διαδικασία πρόσδεσης στο Ηράκλειο 14.8.2010!*
> 
> *Για τους φίλους Vinman,Trakman,Leo,Nikos V,DeepBlue,Captain,*
> *Appia_1978,Laz94,Nissos Mykonos,*
> *diagoras,Captain_nionios,Artmios sintihakis,giannisk88!* 
> P8143234.jpg


 
..Σε ευχαριστώ φίλε dokimakos21... :Very Happy: ..Όπως έγραψα και στο θέμα του "Έλυρου", το ταξίδι σου στη Κρήτη έφερε υπέροχα αποτελέσματα!!! :Wink: 
...Καλημέρα!!!

----------


## DeepBlue

Vinman και dokimakos21 άψογες φωτο.Ευχαριστώ πολύ :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φίλε vinman, ευχαριστώωωωωωωωωωωωωωω :Surprised: .

----------


## ιθακη

αφιξη στο μεγαλο λιμανι 23-07-10 για τους vinman,Nikos_V,Trakman,Leo,dokimakos21,DeepBlue,Ca  ptain,
TSS APOLLON,Pantelis2009,Appia_1978,nautical96,Laz94,N issos Mykonos,
diagoras,Captain_nionios,Artmios sintihakis,giannisk88!

DSCN2982a.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ωραιο σημειο, ωραιος φωτισμος!!! Να σαι καλα ιθακη!!!

----------


## ιθακη

που τον ειδες βρε Νιονιο τον ωραιο φωτισμο???πιομενος ημουν εκεινο το βραδυ και δεν μπορουσα να εστιασω και σωστα,γι αυτο και η θολουρα... :Very Happy:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Η ωρα που ειναι τραβηγμενη η φωτογραφια ειναι πολυ ωραια!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Πιωμένος - ξεπιωμένος το αποτέλεσμα είναι ωραίο :Wink: . Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση. Να τα πούμε απο κοντά, όταν μπορέσεις :Very Happy: .

----------


## laz94

> αφιξη στο μεγαλο λιμανι 23-07-10 για τους vinman,Nikos_V,Trakman,Leo,dokimakos21,DeepBlue,Ca  ptain,
> TSS APOLLON,Pantelis2009,Appia_1978,nautical96,Laz94,N issos Mykonos,
> diagoras,Captain_nionios,Artmios sintihakis,giannisk88!
> 
> DSCN2982a.jpg


Πάρα πολύ ωραία!
Ευχαριστώ πολύ! :Wink:

----------


## DeepBlue

Πρωινή αναχώρηση για Ηράκλειο.Για τους pantelis2009,Leo,vinman,dokimakos21,laz94,Ιθάκη,Di  mitrisT και όλους τους φίλους του κόκκινου. :Wink:  P1040885.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε DeepBlue και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και όσους αναφέρεις :Wink:  :Very Happy:  

SUPERFAST XII 03 08-04-2010.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

ευχαριστω DeepBlue και ανταποδιδω με ρεμεντζο απο την αφιξη του στο Πειραια στις 23-07-10

DSCN2984a.jpg

----------


## laz94

> Πρωινή αναχώρηση για Ηράκλειο.Για τους pantelis2009,Leo,vinman,dokimakos21,laz94,Ιθάκη,Di  mitrisT και όλους τους φίλους του κόκκινου. Συνημμένο Αρχείο 102871





> Ευχαριστώ φίλε DeepBlue και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και όσους αναφέρεις 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 102879


Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους 2!

----------


## dokimakos21

*Superfast XII-Πλώρη για Ηράκλειο..!
P8203377.jpg*

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια! Υπεροχο πλοιο!

----------


## sg3

το πλοιο γιατι μαζεψε 50 λεπτα καθυστερηση?

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Γεια σας μετά απο πολύ καιρό...SUPERFAST XII μπουκαροντας στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου κ η μανούβρα του!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103771

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103772

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103773

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103774

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 103775

----------


## hayabusa

*Ο κόκκινος γιγαντας χθες στο Ηράκλειο, την ώρα που φόρτωνε υπο το φως του δειλινού




*

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πολυ ομορφες φωτογραφιες του ομορφοτερου βαποριου που προσεγγιζει καθημερινα το Ηρακλειο!!!

----------


## konigi

Το κόκκινο βέλος χθές στο Ηράκλειο.

DSC02099.jpg

DSC02107.jpg

----------


## vinman

*23 Απριλίου στον Πειραιά!
Για τους φίλους Trakman,Leo,dokimakos21,Konigi,captain!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 104894

----------


## DeepBlue

Για τους vinman,konigi,pantelis2009,captain,Leo,Nissos Mykonos,dokimakos21,T.S.S. APOLLON,Nikos V,nkr,Ιθακη,Κάρολος... :Very Happy: P1040883.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανεμορφο το Κοκκινο Βελος! Ευχαριστω φιλε DeepBlue

----------


## ιθακη

ωραιος ο κοκκινος γιγαντας...ευχαριστω φιλε deep blue και ανταποδιδω με μια,οχι και τοσο καλη (δεν φημιζομαι για το σταθερο μου χερι σε περιπτωσης ελλειψης φωτος),απο εναν πρωινο καταπλου του στις 23/07

DSCN2972sfxii.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

ευχαριστώ φίλε DeepBlue. :Wink:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Καθεσαι αραχτος στην αριστερη περατζαδα του Blue Horizon και χαζευεις απολαμβανοντας την ηρεμια... Ξαφνικα κοιτας τον αριστερο σου καθρεφτη και βλεπεις τον κοκκινο γιγαντα ετοιμο να σε κατασπαραξει...

Superfast_XII_prosperasi_sto_Blue_Horizon_9_9_2010.JPG


Μετα απο λιγα λεπτα η προσπεραση ηταν γεγονος. Πραγματικα ειναι υπεροχο να απολαμβανεις εν πλω το Superfast XII με ταχυτητα που κυμαινοταν μεταξυ 27.7-27.9 κομβων, οπως ειδα στο ιστορικο του AIS μολις εφτασα σπιτι. Οι παρακατω φωτογραφιες ειναι γι' αυτους που τους αρεσει αυτο το φανταστικο βαπορι!!! Χθες 9/9/2010.

Superfast_XII_prosperasi_sto_Blue_Horizon_9_9_2010_2.JPG

Superfast_XII_prosperasi_sto_Blue_Horizon_9_9_2010_3.JPG

Superfast_XII_prosperasi_sto_Blue_Horizon_9_9_2010_4.JPG

Superfast_XII_prosperasi_sto_Blue_Horizon_9_9_2010_5.JPG

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Επειδη ομως οταν οι κομβοι ειναι πολλοι και το βαπορι κουκλα πρεπει να εστιαζουμε και σε λεπτομερειες...

Η πλωρη...

Superfast_XII_prosperasi_sto_Blue_Horizon_9_9_2010_6.JPG


... και η πρυμη!!!

Superfast_XII_prosperasi_sto_Blue_Horizon_9_9_2010_7.JPG


Αυτα απο μενα!!!

----------


## captain

Όντως κουκλί φίλε Captain_Nionios...Και οι φώτος της προσπέρασης άκρως απολαυστικές...!!!! :Very Happy:  Ευχαριστούμε!!

Υ.Γ Η πρώτη - ξεχωριστή ... "all the money"... :Wink:

----------


## ιθακη

πραγματικα πολυ ωραια φαση Διονυση...σ ευχαριστουμε πολυ

----------


## roussosf

πραγματικα ειναι ενα πολυ ωραιο καραβι ,καθαρο μεσα και εξω θα τολμησω να πω το καθαροτερο στην γραμμη με πολυ καλο και σταθερο ταξιδεμα χωρις vibration και αλλους θορυβους
εζησα και εγω την ηδονη του προσπερασματος στον Horizon

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ ΧΙΙ*
*Για τον Captain Nionio και τις ομορφίες του,αλλα και για όλους εσας.!*
P4240890.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους Captain_nionios,dokimakos21,Konigi,NikosP,captain,  Nikos_V,
Trakman,Leo,Thanasis89,giannisk88,Artmios sintihakis,DeepBlue...8 Αυγούστου έξω απο την Πειραική!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105587

----------


## DeepBlue

Ε ρε κάτι ομορφιές...Ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε vinman. :Wink:  Επίσης Captain Nionios και dokimakos21 απίθανες φωτο.Πολύ κόκκινο τώρα τελευταία... :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

*Μανούβρα σήμερα τα ξημερώματα!
Για τους φίλους NikosP,Nikos_V,ελμεψη,Αιγαιοπλόος,mike_rodos,capta  in,
Captain_nionios,Thanasis89,Leo,Trakman,leonidas,De  epBlue,TSS APOLLON!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106777

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106778

----------


## Thanasis89

Σ' Ευχαριστώ ρε Μάνο ! Να είσαι καλά ! Είναι όλες απίστευτες...  :Wink:

----------


## Nikos_V

> *Μανούβρα σήμερα τα ξημερώματα!
> Για τους φίλους NikosP,Nikos_V,ελμεψη,Αιγαιοπλόος,mike_rodos,capta  in,
> Captain_nionios,Thanasis89,Leo,Trakman,leonidas,De  epBlue,TSS APOLLON!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106777
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 106778


O vinman σε μεγαλα κεφια!!!
*Ευχαριστω πολυ*:grin: :Cool:

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ ΧΙΙ-Ξημερωματα 18.9.2010*
*Για τον φιλο Vinman αλλα και για τους  NikosP,Nikos_V,ελμεψη,Αιγαιοπλόος,mike_rodos,capta in,
Captain_nionios,Thanasis89,Leo,Trakman,leonidas,De epBlue,TSS APOLLON..!*
P9183852.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

> *ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ ΧΙΙ-Ξημερωματα 18.9.2010*
> 
> *Για τον φιλο Vinman αλλα και για τους NikosP,Nikos_V,ελμεψη,Αιγαιοπλόος,mike_rodos,capta in,*
> *Captain_nionios,Thanasis89,Leo,Trakman,leonidas,De epBlue,TSS APOLLON..!*
> 
> P9183852.jpg


 Ευχαριστώ φίλε dokimakos21 να'σαι καλά. :Wink:

----------


## vinman

> *ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ ΧΙΙ-Ξημερωματα 18.9.2010*
> *Για τον φιλο Vinman αλλα και για τους  NikosP,Nikos_V,ελμεψη,Αιγαιοπλόος,mike_rodos,capta in,
> Captain_nionios,Thanasis89,Leo,Trakman,leonidas,De epBlue,TSS APOLLON..!*
> P9183852.jpg


*Σε ευχαριστώ Φώτη!!
Για σένα αλλά και τους φίλους Nikos_V,captain,Leo,Captain_Nionios,diagoras,
leonidas,Nissos Mykonos,Laz94,DeepBlue,gtogias,Sylver23,Trakman,κα  ι NikosP!!
*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107154

----------


## diagoras

Ευχαριστω Μανο για την αφιερωση.Αυτες τις μερες εχεις δωσει ρεστα.Ανταποδιδω με μια στις 8-8-2010(βρε ποιοι ηταν στο κοκκινο εκεινη την μερα:mrgreen :Smile: φορτωνωντας για το πρωινο του δρομολογιο 
PAROS 142.JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστω τους φιλους vinman και dokimakos21 για τις απιθανες νυχτερινες ληψεις που μας χαρισαν!!!

----------


## minoan

10 χαρακτηρες

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους Nissos Mykonos,leonidas,Thanasis89,Sylver23!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 107768

----------


## ΓΑΛΑΖΙΟ

παιδια δεν εχω ταξιδεψει ακομα μαζι του...αξιζει να θυσιασω το αυριανο ταξιδι με την παλαταρα για χαρη του???

----------


## MILTIADIS

> αξιζει να θυσιασω το αυριανο ταξιδι με την παλαταρα για χαρη του???


Mεταξυ μας...Οχι!:lol::lol::lol:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Σου εχω ξαναπαντησει στο παρελθον φιλε ΓΑΛΑΖΙΟ και βαζω εδω παλι τη δημοσιευση μου. Θεωρω πως σαφεστατα και αξιζει να θυσιασεις το ταξιδι με το Παλατι για το Superfast XII!!!


http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...postcount=1304

----------


## Thanasis89

Απίστευτο πλοίο ! Σε όλα του... 

DSC0775923.jpg

Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους καλούς φίλους !

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Να τος και ο Θανος που απολαυσε και αυτος την προσπεραση του XII ενω βρισκοταν στον Οριζοντα!!! Δεν συμβαινει συχνα γιατι συνηθως καθυστερει λιγο η αναχωρηση του XII και δεν προλαβαινει να τον φτασει οσο οι πορειες τους ειναι κοινες. Να σαι καλα Θανο υπεροχη φωτογραφια, υπεροχο βαπορι!!!

----------


## DeepBlue

Πρωινή αναχώρηση του κόκκινου βάπορα.Για τους pantelis2009,Leo,polykas,vinman,T.S.S. APOLLON,Captain Nionios,Thanasis89,dokimakos21,Nissos Mykonos,nkr,captain... :Razz: P1040884.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε DeepBlue και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και όσους φίλους αναφέρεις. :Wink: 


SUPERFAST XII 01 22-09-2010.jpg
*SuperFast XII...22/09/2010.*

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους DeepBlue,Captain_Nionios,dokimakos21,Nikos_V,Capta  in,
NikosP,Leo,Trakman,TSS APOLLON,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,leonidas!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108452

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 108453

----------


## NikosP

Πραγματικό στολίδι για τον Πειραιά!
Σ' ευχαριστώ Μάνο

----------


## sg3

ειχε σημερα καθυστεριση αναχωρησης το πλοιο απο πειραια?

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Μάρτιος 2010!

Μανουβράροντας για να φύγει μία Κυριακή μεσημέρι από τον Πειραιά!  :Cool:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εισαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι μανουβρα για αποπλου γιατι η στροφη δειχνει οτι ειναι μανουβρα καταπλου. Θα μου πεις οτι μεσημερι αποπλεει απο Πειραια και δεν καταπλεει, απλα ισως να επεσες στις περιπτωσεις που απεπλευσε απο Πειραια τα μεσανυχτα λογω απεργιας, εφτασε στο Ηρακλειο πρωι και ειχε αμεση αναχωρηση για Πειραια ωστε να προλαβει το μεσημεριανο δρομολογιο, συνεπως κατεπλευσε μεσημερι. Υποθεση κανω!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Διονύση μπορεί εκείνη την μέρα να είχε δέσει στην θέση μπροστά στο Υ.Ε.Ν., γι' αυτό και η αναχώρηση του μπορεί να έγινε με αυτόν τον τρόπο. Αλλά καλύτερο θα ήταν να περιμένουμε την απάντηση του ¶κη.*

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> *Διονύση μπορεί εκείνη την μέρα να είχε δέσει στην θέση μπροστά στο Υ.Ε.Ν., γι' αυτό και η αναχώρηση του μπορεί να έγινε με αυτόν τον τρόπο. Αλλά καλύτερο θα ήταν να περιμένουμε την απάντηση του ¶κη.*


Eκεί ήταν δεμένο από το πρωί...
Εγώ το έβγαλα την ώρα που έφευγε... :Wink:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ομορφα, παντως ηταν αρκετα περιεγη η γωνια του, ενδιαφερουσα φωτογραφια!!!  :Wink:

----------


## konigi

Έχω μια εντύπωση πως όντως είναι απόπλους!!!
Η στροφή μου θυμήζει αρκέτα τις στροφές του καπτα Γιώργου Ρήγκου!!!
Τις συνηθίζαμε και με το ΧΙ... :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

Superfast XII-Πριν λίγο με τσίτα τα γκάζια στο Αιγαίο...!!
Για τους Leo,Trakaman,Vinman,Konigi,NikosP,NikosV.,Captain_  Nionios,Thanasis89,Ben Bruce,TSS APOLLON,Proussos..!
PA124150.jpg

PA124158.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

ωραια φωτο Φωτη...μεσα στην γκριζα καταζνια,το κοκκινο βελος προσδηδει ενα υπεροχο χρωμα στο τοπιο

----------


## vinman

> Superfast XII-Πριν λίγο με τσίτα τα γκάζια στο Αιγαίο...!!
> Για τους Leo,Trakaman,Vinman,Konigi,NikosP,NikosV.,Captain_  Nionios,Thanasis89,Ben Bruce,TSS APOLLON,Proussos..!
> PA124150.jpg
> 
> PA124158.jpg


*Πανέμορφες Φώτη!
Σε ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω σε σένα αλλά και στους φίλους Trakman,Leo,
NikosP,Nikos_V,proussos!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 110961

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καταπληκτικες φωτογραφιες του κοκκινου βελους απο τους φιλους dokimakos21 και vinman!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Τα είπες όλα!!!!!! απλά τους ευχαριστούμε που τις μοιράζονται μαζί μας :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## vinman

*...μανούβρα στον Πειραιά...για τους φίλους TSS APOLLON,mike_rodos,ελμεψη,
Trakman,Leo,NikosP,dokimakos21,Nikos_V!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 111782

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 111783

----------


## dokimakos21

SUPERFAST XII-Εν πλω για Ηράκλειο με τσίτα τα γκάζια 12.10.2010...!
Για τον φίλο Deep Blue (ναι σας φωτογράφιζα),Leo,Leonidas,Vinman,TSS APOLLON,mike_rodos,ελμεψη,
Trakman,NikosP,Nikos_V!
PA124156.jpg

----------


## mike_rodos

Όπως πάντα μοναδικές φώτο από τους vinman και dokimakos21. Ευχαριστούμε παίδες!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Απιθανες φωτογραφιες απο τους φιλους vinman και dokimakos21!!!

----------


## DeepBlue

> SUPERFAST XII-Εν πλω για Ηράκλειο με τσίτα τα γκάζια 12.10.2010...!
> Για τον φίλο Deep Blue (ναι σας φωτογράφιζα),Leo,Leonidas,Vinman,TSS APOLLON,mike_rodos,ελμεψη,
> Trakman,NikosP,Nikos_V!
> PA124156.jpg


Να'καλά φίλε dokimakos21.Συνάντηση του nautilia εν πλω... :Razz:

----------


## vinman

*Πειραιάς 28η Οκτωβρίου το πρωί...για τους φίλους NikosP,captain,Leo,Trakman,
dokimakos21,TSS APOLLON,mike_rodos,Nikos_V,Captain_Nionios!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113502

----------


## Giannis1996

magiki!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 :Razz:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

SUPERFAST XII εν πλώ κ με φόρα κατευθύνεται προσ την μπούκα του λιμανιού του Ηρακλείου!!!
Στους vinman,dokimakos21,Thanasis89,Leo, Marouli κ βεβαίως gainnisk88 κ MILTIADIS!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 115097

----------


## MILTIADIS

Ωραιος!!!μπραβο Αρτεμη!!

----------


## giannisk88

Ωπα!!!!Να'τα και τα "μπαντιλικιααααα"...Γειά σου μρε Αρτέμη με τα ωραία σου..

----------


## Leo

Αρτέμη, ευχαριστώ όπως τα λέει ο Ζάννης  :Razz:  :Very Happy: ... Πολύ σωστά τα λέει η φωτογραφία βγάζει μια κίνηση που το μπαντιλίκι το μυρίζεσαι!!!!!

----------


## Thanasis89

Αρτέμη σου οφείλω ένα ευχαριστώ και ένα μπράβο ! Μιλάμε για μπαταρισιά...  :Very Happy:   :Wink:

----------


## vinman

*...έχοντας μόλις περάσει τον κόκκινο φάρο του λιμανιού στο Ηράκλειο,την περασμένη Κυριακή 7 Νοέμβρη...!
Για τους φίλους NikosP,Leo,Trakman,Nikos_V,Artmios sintihakis,TSS APOLLON,
dokimakos21,captain,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,giannisK88!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 115431

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστουμε φιλε vinman για τις ομορφες φωτογραφιες που μας χαριζεις!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

> *...έχοντας μόλις περάσει τον κόκκινο φάρο του λιμανιού στο Ηράκλειο,την περασμένη Κυριακή 7 Νοέμβρη...!
> Για τους φίλους NikosP,Leo,Trakman,Nikos_V,Artmios sintihakis,TSS APOLLON,
> dokimakos21,captain,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,giannisK88!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 115431


Παναγια μου...!!!Αρχισαν  τα οργανα...!!Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ Μανο..!

----------


## nikosdet

Εξαιρετικός!! Πραγματικά εύγε!  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

*Στο Ηράκλειο,για όλους τους φίλους του ''κόκκινου βέλους''!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 115754

----------


## Giannis1996

APO TIS 23-1-11 TO SUPERFAST XII PIGENEI PATRA GIA NA ADIKATASTISEI TA SUPERFAST XI & SUPERFAST VI. STI GRAMMI TOU EPISTREUEI STIS 10-3-11. TO XRONIKO DIASTIMA AUTO THA TO ADIKATASTISEI TO BLUE STAR 1.

----------


## vageliss23

Δεν ξέρω γενικά πως πάει από κίνηση, πάντως χτες στο δρομολόγιο Ηράκλειο - Πειραιά είχε πάρα πολύ κόσμο και νομίζω μάλιστα πως πρέπει να ηταν πουλημένες και σχεδόν όλες οι καμπίνες.

----------


## Giannis1996

TORA TELEUTEA ETSI EINAI PANTA!!!!!!!!! :Razz:

----------


## thanos75

> APO TIS 23-1-11 TO SUPERFAST XII PIGENEI PATRA GIA NA ADIKATASTISEI TA SUPERFAST XI & SUPERFAST VI. STI GRAMMI TOU EPISTREUEI STIS 10-3-11. TO XRONIKO DIASTIMA AUTO THA TO ADIKATASTISEI TO BLUE STAR 1.


 Και πέρσι έτσι είχε γίνει!

----------


## dokimakos21

> Και πέρσι έτσι είχε γίνει!


Όχι φίλε Θάνο ...!Περσι υπήρχε και το ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ V..!Έτσι είχε κοπεί το βραδυνό δρομολόγιο και έγιναν οι σκάτζες...!

----------


## CORFU

δεν εστελναν Πατρα το bleu star 1 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Giannis1996

> δεν εστελναν Πατρα το bleu star 1


Ma eides :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## thanos75

> Όχι φίλε Θάνο ...!Περσι υπήρχε και το ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ V..!Έτσι είχε κοπεί το βραδυνό δρομολόγιο και έγιναν οι σκάτζες...!


 Σωστότατος...

----------


## leo85

Ο ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟΣ ΒΑΠΟΡΑΣ στο μεγάλο λιμάνι....!!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

superfast XII.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φίλε leo85. Ευχαριστούμε :Wink: :lol:

----------


## hayabusa

ωραία φωτογραφία, αλλά νομίζω ότι η επεξεργασία που κάνεις είναι υπερβολική  :Smile:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ καλο photoshopαρισμα φιλε leo 85.Δημιουργει μια ατμοσφαιρα 60's σαν τις καρτ ποσταλ του νομικου

----------


## leo85

Σ'ευχαριστω φίλε BEN BRUCE αν και δεν έχω πολύ χρόνο όποτε μπορώ ανεβάζω...!!!:roll:

----------


## zouzou_domna

:Razz: 
και πανω απο ολα ανθρωπος!
τιποτα δεν ειναι τυχαιο σε αυτη την ζωη που ζουμε!
δεν τον γνωρισα ποτε σαν καπετανιο μα τον γνωρισα σαν ανθρωπο και ειμαι τυχερη! :Very Happy:

----------


## knossos palace

yparxei kapoio provlima me to ploio kai eno eine konta 1 den exei figh akoma apo to hrakleio?

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Αυξημένη επιβατική κίνηση...

----------


## vinman

*Είσοδος στο Ηράκλειο την Κυριακή 7 Νοεμβρίου!
Για τους φίλους NikosP και Nikos_V..!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 117384

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Σημερινή αναχώρηση από Πειραιά..
Για τους φίλους Vinman, Trakman και diagoras!*
DSC_0493.JPG

----------


## Nikos_V

> *Είσοδος στο Ηράκλειο την Κυριακή 7 Νοεμβρίου!
> Για τους φίλους NikosP και Nikos_V..!!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 117384


Να εισαι καλα ρε Μανο!!
Εχω μεινει αφωνος:shock: :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Superfast XII_..._To κοκκινο βελος στο μεγαλο λιμανι 5-12-2010_
DSCN8337.jpg

----------


## konigi

Αναχώρηση την Κυριακή 12 Δεκεμβρίου.
Για όλους.

DSC02797.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη θέα απο εκεί φίλε konigi. Μέχρι και το ANNA MARU που είναι στο Σπανόπουλο φαίνετε :Wink: . Ευχαριστούμε για την πολύ ωραία φωτο :Razz: .

----------


## Giannis1996

Mipos xerei kaneis ti kiniso exei tora stis giortes???Skeutomai na aneuo Athina kai tha ithela mia simvouli gia to poio apo ta 3 ploia na epilexo. :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Το μόνο σίγουρο φίλε μου είναι οτι η κίνηση θα είναι αυξημένη........Τώρα κοίταξε τις προσφορές που προσφέρει η κάθε εταιρεία κ ειναι στην επιλογή σου......Τωρα όποια κ να διαλέξεις το ίδιο είναι(πλην ΑΝΕΚ).......Αυτη την εβδομάδα οι Μινωικές έχουν κ ημερήσια........αν θες κ αλλη ενναλακτικη λύση!

----------


## Giannis1996

> Το μόνο σίγουρο φίλε μου είναι οτι η κίνηση θα είναι αυξημένη........Τώρα κοίταξε τις προσφορές που προσφέρει η κάθε εταιρεία κ ειναι στην επιλογή σου......Τωρα όποια κ να διαλέξεις το ίδιο είναι(πλην ΑΝΕΚ).......Αυτη την εβδομάδα οι Μινωικές έχουν κ ημερήσια........αν θες κ αλλη ενναλακτικη λύση!


Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## konigi

Στον Πειραιά πριν μια εβδομάδα.
Για΄τους φίλους MAROULIS, VINMAN, TRAKMAN, PANTELIS2009, NKR, APOSTOLOS,LEO,  DOKIMAKOS21, TSS APOLLON, NIKOS V, NISSOS MYKONOS, ARTEMIS, BEN BRUCE, SYLVESTRO και σε όσους ξέχασα.

DSC02838.JPG

----------


## leka21

Σήμερα βγαίνοντας από τον συννεφιασμένο Πειραιά...

DSC00217.jpg
DSC00218.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε konigi και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις. :Razz: 
Φίλε/η leka21 καλώς ήλθες στη μεγάλη μας παρέα :Wink: .

SUPERFAST XII 01 16-12-2010.jpg
Superfast ΧΙΙ τον Πειραιά στις 16/12 την ώρα του...μαμ.

----------


## Giannis1996

oles einai................FADASTIKES!!!!!!!!:-P :Razz:  :Razz:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Λίγο έξω απο το λιμάνι Ηρακλείου..το SUPERFAST XII σε μια καλοκαιρινή του ημερήσια άφιξη!!!
superfast XII 1.JPG

----------


## Giannis1996

Tin ora tis anaxorisis

----------


## gpap2006

Δένει την Τρίτη 25/1 και στη θέση του στο Ηράκλειο μπαίνει το Blue Star 1.

----------


## dokimakos21

Και μετά το πλοίο θα επιστέψει στην γραμμή του Ηρακλείου και όχι στην Πάτρα όπως αρχικά είχε αποφασιστεί..!!Στην Πάτρα θα πάρει το Blue Star 1 για τις σκάντζες των SUPERFAST XI-VI..

----------


## speedrunner

> Και μετά το πλοίο θα επιστέψει στην γραμμή του Ηρακλείου και όχι στην Πάτρα όπως αρχικά είχε αποφασιστεί..!!Στην Πάτρα θα πάρει το Blue Star 1 για τις σκάντζες των SUPERFAST XI-VI..


Πάντως στο openseas απο 07/02 είναι περασμένο το superfast XII

----------


## CORFU

ομορφα νεα αντε να δουμε και ενα bleu star στα νερα μαs μετα απο χρονια!!!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

Θέλοντας να ευχηθώ και εγώ καλή αρχή στο ανανεωμένο forum μας με αυτή την εικόνα του SUPERFAST XII.

PA124157.jpg

----------


## ιθακη

> Και μετά το πλοίο θα επιστέψει στην γραμμή του Ηρακλείου και όχι στην Πάτρα όπως αρχικά είχε αποφασιστεί..!!Στην Πάτρα θα πάρει το Blue Star 1 για τις σκάντζες των SUPERFAST XI-VI..


Φωτη εδω σε πιανω αδραβαστο...26-01-11 με 6-02-11 δεξαμενηζετε,απο 7-02 το ΧΙΙ θα ειναι στο δρομολογιο της ANCONA διπλονοντας το ΧΙ και θα κανουν και την μινι κρουαζιερα του Αγιου Βαλεντινου...το ΧΙΙ θα επιστρεψει Ηρακλειο μεσα Μαρτιου (11-13/03 περιπου)

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Superfast XII στις 13/01/2011 στο μεγάλο λιμάνι. 
Χαρισμένη σε CORFU, dokimakos21, speedrunner, Ιθάκη και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

SUPERFAST XII 28 13-01-2011.jpg

----------


## akaluptos

Τελικα δεν θα ξαναγυρισει εστω και για λιγο στην Ηγουμενιτσα... Το περιμεναμε για την προσωρινη αντικατασταση των ΧΙ και VΙ αλλα ερχεται το blue star 1...

----------


## zozef

Καλησπερα σε ολους σας ,ακομα σηκωνεται!!!!
ΑXII 008NA.jpg

----------


## Trakman

Εσείς εκεί στη Σύρο έχετε βαλθεί να μας τρελάνετε!!! Ευχαριστούμε!!!!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φίλε zozef, ευχαριστούμε. :Surprised:  :Wink:

----------


## Nikos_V

> Καλησπερα σε ολους σας ,ακομα σηκωνεται!!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 121291


 Ευγε zozef8)!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Να είσαι καλά φίλε Zozef

----------


## dokimakos21

SUPERFAST XII-Στο dock 3 στον Πειραιά πριν από λίγο.!

P2075393.jpg

P2075408 - Αντίγραφο.jpg

P2075395.jpg

----------


## gpap2006

Υπέροχες φωτό από το διαμάντι του Αιγαίου. Πραγματικά χάνει όποιος δεν το έχει ταξιδέψει..

----------


## vinman

Ηράκλειο 7 Νοεμβρίου 2010

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 122965

----------


## dokimakos21

SUPERFAST XII κατά την σημερινή μεσημεριανή άφιξη στον Πειραιά...
Για όλους του φίλους...!

P2195520.jpg P2195524.jpg P2195538.jpg

----------


## ithakos

ΩΡΑΙΕΣ ΦΩΤΟ ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ...

----------


## pantelis2009

Πειραιάς ...11/02/2011. Τα προπελάκια στο full και σε δευτερόλεπτα η πλώρη έχει ανοίξει απο το Dokc. :Surprised: 
Χαρισμένη σε Maroulis Nikos, Leo, sylver23, Nikos_V, vinman, dokimakos21, zozef, Trakman ........και όλους τους φίλους του κόκκινου βέλους :Wink:  :Cool: .



SUPERFAST XII 29 11-02-2011.jpg

----------


## ithakos

Δύναμη...............ευχαριστούμε Παντελή...

----------


## CORFU

για οποιον δεν εχει κανει ενα ταξιδι με αυτα τα πλοια δεν μπορει απο τηs φωτο να καταλαβει τι εστι Superfast και μαλιστα με μποφορ 6-7+ αυτη ειναι μια αληθεια8)

----------


## roussosf

> για οποιον δεν εχει κανει ενα ταξιδι με αυτα τα πλοια δεν μπορει απο τηs φωτο να καταλαβει τι εστι Superfast και μαλιστα με μποφορ 6-7+ αυτη ειναι μια αληθεια8)


αυτη δεν ειναι μια αληθεια 
ειναι η ΑΛΗΘΕΙΑ
και νομιζω οτι δεν υπαρχει σε αυτο το θεμα ανταγωνιστης στην ελληνικη ακτοπλοια

----------


## CORFU

για να ειμαι σωστοs και τα παλατια και τα Bleu Star και τηs Ανεκ - Minoan στην Αδριατικη ειναι καλα πλοια αλλα τα Superfast ρε παιδι μου δεν  εχουν κατι το διαφορετικο μια διαφορετικη αισθηση πλοιου και για να μην βιαστουν μερικοι να πουν τα δικα τουs  :Mad: τα εχω ταξιδεψει αυτα που αναφερω :Wink:

----------


## roussosf

αν υποθεσουμε οτι με αριστα το 10 για ταξιδι με καιρο βαζεις στα SF 9.5 στα BS βαζεις 9 αι στα παλατια 8.5 
 το παλατι παλι εχει  την χαρη του παλατιου 
ειναι ονομα και πραγμα
αλλα με φρου φρου και αρωματα δεν δαμαζεις την θαλασσα :Razz:

----------


## vageliss23

Το Σάββατο μετά το απαγορευτικό νομίζω ότι το SF XII ήταν το μοναδικό που δεν άλλαξε ρούπι την πορεία του και ανέβηκε με ελάχιστη πτώση ταχύτητας. Το Κνωσσός ανέβηκε με κάποια διαφοροποίηση ενώ Κρητη και Λατω έκαναν μεγάλη παρέκκλιση

----------


## pantelis2009

¶λλη μία απο την ίδια μέρα, αλλά λόγο που ήμουν κοντά ο κόκκινος γίγαντας δεν χώραγε όλος :Sad: .
Χαρισμένη σε όσους προαναφέρω και ithakos, CORFU, roussosf, vageliss23 και όλους τους φίλους του :Razz: .



SUPERFAST XII 31.jpg

----------


## ithakos

Όπως προαναφέρει ο φίλος Παντελής ο κόκκινος γίγαντας  στο ταξίδι του δεν την ακούει με τίποτα στον καιρό....πλοίο τρένο που λένε....
Πραγματικά από την άφιξη του SF 1 και μετά ήρθε η επανάσταση στην αδριατική.....και τώρα Κρήτη.....

ΥΓ..Πάντα τέλειες οι φωτό σου Παντελή.

----------


## roussosf

μετα απο οσα αναφεραμε για τα καλα του κοκκινου γιγαντα η προσωπικη μου γνωμη ειναι οτι το πλοιο εχει αυτη την συμπεριφορα γιατι ναυπηγηθηκε σε ευρωπαικα ναυπηγεια 
ακομα και οι γραμμες του εχουν αλλη χαρη
τωρα μπορει να βαλουν μπροστα οι φιλοι των σχιστοματηδων αλλα τι να κανουμε αυτο πιστευω και δεν το αλλαζω

----------


## Eng

Εγω παλι θα ελεγα πως απλα "εμβαθυναν" περισσοτερο στην ναυπηγιση του 12 και νομιζω πως οι ανατολιτες εχουν δειξει καποια καλα στοιχεια, εχοντας υποψην το design των "Προμηθεας" κ αδελφων αυτης. 
Γενικοτερα ομως ειναι ενα υπεροχο βαπορι αλλά εγω ειμαι λιγο ταγμενος σε ποιο "αμπάσα" βαπορια.

----------


## Giannis1996

Γιατι δεν εχει φυγει ακομα????

----------


## mike_rodos

> Γιατι δεν εχει φυγει ακομα????


Tα απογευματινά δρομολόγια της blue star κάθε Σάββατο και προς όλους τους προορισμούς έχουν σταματήσει εδώ και 2 βδομάδες.

----------


## Giannis1996

Αχ ναι!!!!Το ξεχασα:roll::roll::roll::roll::roll:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Παιδες καλο χρυσο το κοκκινο, ειναι μακραν το αγαπημενο μου νεοτευκτο για λογους που εχω εξηγησει πολλες φορες αλλα απο ταχυτητα δεν μας τα λεει καλα πλεον και δεν εννοω βεβαια πως δεν μπορει να παει γρηγορα, εννοω πως η εταιρεια το πηγαινει αισθητα κομμενο. Μας ηρθε τον Απριλη του 2009 με ταχυτητα 28.5+ κομβων, απο το Σεπτεμβρη του 2009 επεσε στα 28 και μεχρι τον Σεπτεμβρη του 2010 ειχε πεσει στα 27.5 περιπου. Απο τη νεα χρονια το εβλεπα στο χαμηλο 27, γυρω στο 27.2 και μετα τον δεξαμενισμο που ειναι και καθαρισμενο ειναι στο 26.5 περιπου. Καταλαβαινω οτι οι καιροι ειναι δυσκολοι αλλα οι χρονοι καλυψης της καθαρης αποστασης (απο την εξοδο του Πειραια μεχρι την εισοδο του Ηρακλειου) των 173 ναυτικων μιλιων εχουν πεσει απο το 6:05 του πρωτου καιρου στο 6:30 σημερα. Σιγουρα τα 25 λεπτα διαφορας ειναι ενα μειον κυριως για το γοητρο και την εικονα, παρα επι της ουσιας γι'αυτο το εξαιρετικο βαπορι.

----------


## nikosdet

> Παιδες καλο χρυσο το κοκκινο, ειναι μακραν το αγαπημενο μου νεοτευκτο για λογους που εχω εξηγησει πολλες φορες αλλα απο ταχυτητα δεν μας τα λεει καλα πλεον και δεν εννοω βεβαια πως δεν μπορει να παει γρηγορα, εννοω πως η εταιρεια το πηγαινει αισθητα κομμενο. Μας ηρθε τον Απριλη του 2009 με ταχυτητα 28.5+ κομβων, απο το Σεπτεμβρη του 2009 επεσε στα 28 και μεχρι τον Σεπτεμβρη του 2010 ειχε πεσει στα 27.5 περιπου. Απο τη νεα χρονια το εβλεπα στο χαμηλο 27, γυρω στο 27.2 και μετα τον δεξαμενισμο που ειναι και καθαρισμενο ειναι στο 26.5 περιπου. Καταλαβαινω οτι οι καιροι ειναι δυσκολοι αλλα οι χρονοι καλυψης της καθαρης αποστασης (απο την εξοδο του Πειραια μεχρι την εισοδο του Ηρακλειου) των 173 ναυτικων μιλιων εχουν πεσει απο το 6:05 του πρωτου καιρου στο 6:30 σημερα. Σιγουρα τα 25 λεπτα διαφορας ειναι ενα μειον κυριως για το γοητρο και την εικονα, παρα επι της ουσιας γι'αυτο το εξαιρετικο βαπορι.


Γιατί δε λες το αντίστροφο δρομολόγιο; Εκεί είναι η πραγματική διαφορά, όχι μόνο λίγων λεπτών!

----------


## mike_rodos

> Γιατί δε λες το αντίστροφο δρομολόγιο; Εκεί είναι η πραγματική διαφορά, όχι μόνο λίγων λεπτών!


Και άλλοι ξεκίνησαν με 6 ώρες στο Πειραιάς - Ηράκλειο και έφεραν την επανάσταση στην ελληνική ακτοπλοία... και τώρα έχουν φτάσει στις 8,5 ώρες.... Και από τα 30 knots που όλοι θαυμάζαμε έχουν πέσει στα 21-22 knots!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> Γιατί δε λες το αντίστροφο δρομολόγιο; Εκεί είναι η πραγματική διαφορά, όχι μόνο λίγων λεπτών!


Φιλε μου στο αντιστοροφο δρομολογιο συνηθως κοιμαμαι και δεν καθομαι την επομενη μερα να δω το ιστορικο του βαποριου για το τελευταιο 24ωρο. Εξεφρασα τη δυσαρεσκεια μου για τους δυο χαμενους κομβους του στο Πειραιας-Ηρακλειο και νομιζω πως αν με δυσαρεστει αυτο δε νομιζω να μην με δυσαρεστει μια ακομα μεγαλυτερη μειωση στο αντιστροφο δρομολογιο. Αν εχεις την καλοσυνη πες μας τα ωραρια του στο δρομολογιο της επιτροφης για να τα ξερουμε.

----------


## avvachrist

> Και άλλοι ξεκίνησαν με 6 ώρες στο Πειραιάς - Ηράκλειο και έφεραν την επανάσταση στην ελληνική ακτοπλοία... και τώρα έχουν φτάσει στις 8,5 ώρες.... Και από τα 30 knots που όλοι θαυμάζαμε έχουν πέσει στα 21-22 knots!


Όντως έτσι είναι. Βέβαια σήμερα το ένα και μοναχικό για αύτες τις μέρες των άλλων έφτασε τους 29.3 knots παρακαλώ...8)

----------


## CORFU

> Παιδες καλο χρυσο το κοκκινο, ειναι μακραν το αγαπημενο μου νεοτευκτο για λογους που εχω εξηγησει πολλες φορες αλλα απο ταχυτητα δεν μας τα λεει καλα πλεον και δεν εννοω βεβαια πως δεν μπορει να παει γρηγορα, εννοω πως η εταιρεια το πηγαινει αισθητα κομμενο. Μας ηρθε τον Απριλη του 2009 με ταχυτητα 28.5+ κομβων, απο το Σεπτεμβρη του 2009 επεσε στα 28 και μεχρι τον Σεπτεμβρη του 2010 ειχε πεσει στα 27.5 περιπου. Απο τη νεα χρονια το εβλεπα στο χαμηλο 27, γυρω στο 27.2 και μετα τον δεξαμενισμο που ειναι και καθαρισμενο ειναι στο 26.5 περιπου. Καταλαβαινω οτι οι καιροι ειναι δυσκολοι αλλα οι χρονοι καλυψης της καθαρης αποστασης (απο την εξοδο του Πειραια μεχρι την εισοδο του Ηρακλειου) των 173 ναυτικων μιλιων εχουν πεσει απο το 6:05 του πρωτου καιρου στο 6:30 σημερα. Σιγουρα τα 25 λεπτα διαφορας ειναι ενα μειον κυριως για το γοητρο και την εικονα, παρα επι της ουσιας γι'αυτο το εξαιρετικο βαπορι.


 και φταιει το πλοιο για αυτο???????? :Confused:  δεν νομιζω!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## samurai

Παιδιά, μην ξεχνάτε την αύξηση στο πετρέλαιο. Ο_ τόνος από 390 € το 2009 αυξήθηκε στα 468 € και μαίνεται και η κρίση στη Λιβυή με πιθανώς ακόμη πιο δυσάρεστα αποτελέσματα. Το βαπόρι αυτό στους 29,2 κόμβους καταναλώνει 170t/24h._

----------


## gpap2006

Έτσι είναι, μπορεί να είναι το καλύτερο επιβατηγό του Αιγαίου (κατά τη γνώμη μου πάντα) αλλά με τέτοιες καταναλώσεις και με μετριότατη κίνηση το βαπόρι δεν βγαίνει. Κάνουν οικονομία όσο μπορούν τουλάχιστον τώρα που είναι low season.

----------


## vinman

...30 Απριλίου 2010...έξω απο τον Πειραιά...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 124786 Συνημμένο Αρχείο 124788

----------


## Giannis1996

Αντε SUPERFAST XII σου 'φεξε!!!!!!! 180 περιπου παιδια θα φιλοξενήσεις και θα μετφέρεις στον Πειραιά για την 3ήμερη εκδομη τους :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο φίλε vinman και σ' ευχαριστούμε.
Το Superfast XII με full τα προπελάκια σιγά-σιγά ανοίγετε απο το ντόκο και άλλο ένα ταξίδι ξεκινά :Wink: .
Χαρισμένη σε Maroulis Nikos, vinman, Leo, Sylver23, gpap2006, CORFU, BEN BRUCE, T.S.S APOLLON, Trakman, Captain_Nionios, mike_rodos, minoan, knossos palace, emmpapad, nikosdet, samurai, Giannis1996 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Cool:  :Very Happy: 


SUPERFAST XII 30.jpg

----------


## Leo

Ο σημερινός πρωινός απόπλους από το Ηράκλειο.... χωρίς σχόλια

00DSCN2074.jpg 01DSCN2079.jpg 02DSCN2090.jpg 03DSCN2096.jpg 05DSCN2115.jpg

δια χειρός ειδικού απεσταλμένου  :Wink:

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Τα σχόλια captain είναι περιτά ....

----------


## pantelis2009

Απλά........ αυτός είναι καιρός για ταξίδι. :Wink:  Ευχαριστούμε το φίλο Leo και τον ειδικό απεσταλμένο σου :Very Happy: .

----------


## konigi

Τρομερές φωτογραφίες!!!
Χιλια μπραβο!!!

----------


## Rocinante

> δια χειρός ειδικού απεσταλμένου


Περιττη η διευκρινηση. Με τετοιο καιρο οχι μεσα δεν θα ησουν αλλα κανα χιλιομετρο μακρυα για να μην βλεπεις.... :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink: 
Και μου θες και ταξιδι με το Aqua...
Τωρα πιο Aqua απ ολα, αυτο ειναι μια αλλη ιστορια...

----------


## vinman

> Ο σημερινός πρωινός απόπλους από το Ηράκλειο.... χωρίς σχόλια
> 
> 00DSCN2074.jpg 01DSCN2079.jpg 02DSCN2090.jpg 03DSCN2096.jpg 05DSCN2115.jpg
> 
> δια χειρός ειδικού απεσταλμένου


Ωραίος καιρός....!!!! :Very Happy: 
Εντπωσιακές φωτογραφίες!!!

----------


## Leo

Ο ειδικός απεσταλμένος (βράχος.... δεν κατάλαβε τίποτα, εκτός από το ότι δεν ήθελε να βλέπει συνέχεια από το πλωριό παράθυρο, προτίμησε το σαλόνι :grin :Smile: , σας ευχαριστεί όλους για τα σχόλια σας.

----------


## roussosf

και ενα γεγονος για να καταλαβει κανεις τη συμπεριφορα του συγκεκριμενου πλοιου στον καιρο που ειδατε
λιγο πριν την αναχωρηση απο το Ηρακλειο ενας επιβατης ηθελε να φορτησει το κινητο του
οι πριζες στο πλωριο σαλονι ειναι σε ενα υψος περιπου 1,80
βαζει τον φορτιστη και για να μην κρεμετε το κινητο το ακουμπα επανω 
ο φιλος του του λεει "αστο κατω να κρεμετε γιατι ετσι και κανει κανενα αποτομο θα ψαχνεις κινητο"
εκεινος απαντα "δεν παθαινει τιποτα"
ξεκινα το πλοιο στριβει αριστερα αμεσως μετα την μπουκα με μια τρελη κλιση -το κινητο στη θεση του-
μεση τιμονι και αρχιζει ο χορος και για μια ωρα περιπου το κινητο δεν κουνηθηκε πανω απο τον φορτιστη
τρεις περιπου ωρες που κρατησε το πανηγυρι δεν ακουστηκε ο παραμικρος θορυβος στο πλοιο εκτος απο το χτυπημα του κυματος ορισμενες φορες στην μασκα 
δεν ακουσα panel να τριζουν δεν ακουσα αλλους θορυβους ο καφες μου δε κουνηθηκε απο το τραπεζακι ακομα και τα τασακια στο καταστρωμα της πισινας ηταν στην θεση τους 
και το οχταρι ηταν γεματο και η ταχυτητα καλη 22
γιαυτο λενε οτι ολα ειναι καραβια αλλα καποια ειναι ποιο καραβια

----------


## NikosP

> Ο σημερινός πρωινός απόπλους από το Ηράκλειο.... χωρίς σχόλια
> δια χειρός ειδικού απεσταλμένου


Μου φαίνεται άλλη φορά θα πρέπει να κανονίσω ταξιδάκι με τον ειδικό απεσταλμένο μπας και δούμε κανένα κυματάκι στην πλώρη μας!!!!!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Η αναχώρηση απο το μεγάλο λιμάνι ότι έχει ξεκινήσει :Wink: .
Χαρισμένη σε Leo, Maroulis Nikos, konigi, NikosP, roussosf, vinman, rocinante, T.S.S APOLLON, gpap2006, mike_rodos, minoan, knossos palace, emmpapad και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.:roll:


SUPERFAST XII 35.jpg

----------


## konigi

Πολύ όμορφη Παντελή.
Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

----------


## Giannis1996

> και ενα γεγονος για να καταλαβει κανεις τη συμπεριφορα του συγκεκριμενου πλοιου στον καιρο που ειδατε
> λιγο πριν την αναχωρηση απο το Ηρακλειο ενας επιβατης ηθελε να φορτησει το κινητο του
> οι πριζες στο πλωριο σαλονι ειναι σε ενα υψος περιπου 1,80
> βαζει τον φορτιστη και για να μην κρεμετε το κινητο το ακουμπα επανω 
> ο φιλος του του λεει "αστο κατω να κρεμετε γιατι ετσι και κανει κανενα αποτομο θα ψαχνεις κινητο"
> εκεινος απαντα "δεν παθαινει τιποτα"
> ξεκινα το πλοιο στριβει αριστερα αμεσως μετα την μπουκα με μια τρελη κλιση -το κινητο στη θεση του-
> μεση τιμονι και αρχιζει ο χορος και για μια ωρα περιπου το κινητο δεν κουνηθηκε πανω απο τον φορτιστη
> τρεις περιπου ωρες που κρατησε το πανηγυρι δεν ακουστηκε ο παραμικρος θορυβος στο πλοιο εκτος απο το χτυπημα του κυματος ορισμενες φορες στην μασκα 
> ...


 Σωστος!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Και εμενα μου ειχε τυχει να ταξιδευω με τετοι καιρο και ουτε που κουνησε καθολου!!!!!!!

----------


## CORFU

> για οποιον δεν εχει κανει ενα ταξιδι με αυτα τα πλοια δεν μπορει απο τηs φωτο να καταλαβει τι εστι Superfast και μαλιστα με μποφορ 6-7+ αυτη ειναι μια αληθεια8)


 τα ελεγα εγω........ :Wink: ........ :Cool:

----------


## Agrino

Και μερικές καλοκαιρινές φωτογραφίες του όμορφου κόκκινου. Μπας και ζεσταθεί λίγο το κοκαλάκι μας!  :Wink: 

Ξημέρωμα στο λιμάνι Πειραιά 13/7/2010, από την άφιξη του Blue Horizon

IMG_7011-1.jpgIMG_7020-1.jpgIMG_7025-1.jpgIMG_7014-1.jpg

----------


## ithakos

Ωραίες οι φωτό σου φίλε μου...διάλεξες μία από τις ομορφότερες ώρες της ημέρας να φωτογραφίσεις το καράβι....ευχαρστούμε..

----------


## johny18

Αυτός είναι καιρός να ταξιδεύεις ... να εχει καιρο και να μην καταλαβαίνει το πλοίο τίποτα ... Mπράβοοο πολύ ωραίες οι φωτό ....

----------


## konigi

*HDW* κύριοι!!!Δεν ειναι τυχαίοι οι τύποι!!!

----------


## roussosf

> *HDW* κύριοι!!!Δεν ειναι τυχαίοι οι τύποι!!!


ενα κακο εχουν
ειναι Γερμανοι..........
αλλα δεν μπορει κανεις να αμφισβητισει τις κατασκευες σε ολους τους τομεις

----------


## proussos

> *HDW* κύριοι!!!Δεν ειναι τυχαίοι οι τύποι!!!


*Μόνο που τα SUPERFAST XI και XII ναυπηγήθηκαν στα Flender - Werft AG στο Lubeck !*

----------


## konigi

Nαι αλλα μe σχεδίαση και στήσιμο απο τa HDW. :Wink:

----------


## Κωστάκης

Σήμερα γινόντουσαν κάποιες εργασίες στον καταπέλτη του πλοίου. Ορίστε δύο φωτογραφίες.
superfast xii 5.jpg
superfast xii 6.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Αφού ξεκόλλησε γρήγορα απο το ντοκ, αρχίζει να κινείται για την έξοδο του απο το μεγάλο λιμάνι.
Χαρισμένη σε Κωστάκης, konigi, proussos, roussosf, CORFU, Ιθάκη, Κάρολος, ithakos, johny18, Agrino και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink: :roll:


SUPERFAST XII 32.jpg

----------


## Κωστάκης

Υπέροχη φωτογραφία! Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση.

----------


## nkr

*Ενα πρωινο του Ιουλιου.....
Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,proussos,roussosf,konigi,tss apollon,deep blue,giorgos 249,Dimitris T.,jonhy18,agrino,ithakos,Κωστακης και Καρολος*
100_4007.jpg

----------


## johny18

thanks φίλε nkr !!!

----------


## Κωστάκης

Πολύ ωραία! Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε nkr και ανταποδίδω σε σένα και τους φίλους που αναφέρεις. :Wink: 


SUPERFAST XII 37.jpg

----------


## johny18

Υπέροχη φίλε Παντελή !!! :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## vinman

Χθές βράδυ...για τους φίλους dokimakos21,mike_rodos,Leo,Trakman,NikosP,
sylver23,Nikos_V,diagoras,Καρολος,proussos!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 127829

----------


## NikosP

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάνο!
Βλέπω την κάναμε την βόλτα μας χθες!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Σύμφωνα με το SHIPPAX INFORMATION γιά τα top 25 συμβατικά εγ/ογ στον κόσμο,από ταχύτητα μαζί με το αδελφό είναι στη 5η θέση με 29,2 κ.

----------


## Giannis1996

Tαξιδευε κανεις στις 30-3-11 απο Ηρακλειο για Πειραια???

----------


## SEA_PILOT

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

----------


## Giannis1996

Γιατι δεν εχει φυγει ακόμα????

----------


## SEA_PILOT

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=71l6Ulu9yMo

----------


## DeepBlue

Να'σαι καλά φίλε SEA PILOT για ακόμα ένα υπέροχο video  :Wink: . Η επόμενη αναχώρηση του βάπορα για εσένα αλλά και τους *pantelis2009,nkr,Leo,vinman,dokimakos21,giorgos...  ,polykas,laz94,T.S.S. APOLLON*_,ιθακη._Καλό Πάσχα σε όλους.                                                                                                                         P1050690.jpg

----------


## zouzou_domna

αυτά είναι!
Ομορφιέςςςςςςςς!
Καλό Πάσχααααααααααααα!

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

Το πλοίο πάντως είναι καταπληκτικό. Γρήγορο συνεπεστατο στα ωράρια του πολυτελέστατο και πεντακάθαρο σε όλη την διάρκεια του ταξιδιού.Απο κοσμο ειχε αρκετα πραγματα αλλα απο γκαραζ ελαχιστα πραγματα δυστηχως.Το πλοιο εχει πολλη ωραιους εξωτερικους χωρους οι καλυτεροι ομως ειναι τα μπαλκονακια που εχει διπλα απο το self service.Μοναδικη παραφωνια το καταστρωμα που ειναι καταπρυμα το εχουν αφησει λιγο στην μοιρα του.Βεβαια αυτο δεν λεει και κατι εξαλλου δεν μαζευει και πολλη κοσμο.
P3310138.jpg P3310120.jpg P3310133.jpg P3310128.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Σημερινή αναχώρηση του πλοίου απ' το λιμάνι του Πειραιά!
Για όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου!!
SL383692.jpg

----------


## Giannis1996

Συμφωνα με το Openseas to Superfast xii κατεβαινει Ηρακλειο με επιβατικη πληρότητα 100%!!!!!!:grin::grin::grin:
http://www.openseas.gr/OPENSEAS/choo...001415:0021:30

----------


## nikosdet

> Συμφωνα με το Openseas to Superfast xii κατεβαινει Ηρακλειο με επιβατικη πληρότητα 100%!!!!!!:grin::grin::grin:
> http://www.openseas.gr/OPENSEAS/choo...001415:0021:30


Φίλε δεν καταλαβαίνω πού το είδες αυτό, ή απλώς το openseas μας δουλεύει. Εμένα πάντως λέει διαθεσιμότητα "άνετη" χωρίς περαιτέρω πληροφορίες..

----------


## Giannis1996

> Φίλε δεν καταλαβαίνω πού το είδες αυτό, ή απλώς το openseas μας δουλεύει. Εμένα πάντως λέει διαθεσιμότητα "άνετη" χωρίς περαιτέρω πληροφορίες..


 To Openseas παντος αυτο λει. Τωρα αν μας δουλευει, προβλημα του.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Να'σαι καλά φίλε SEA PILOT για ακόμα ένα υπέροχο video . Η επόμενη αναχώρηση του βάπορα για εσένα αλλά και τους *pantelis2009,nkr,Leo,vinman,dokimakos21,giorgos...  ,polykas,laz94,T.S.S. APOLLON*_,ιθακη._Καλό Πάσχα σε όλους. Συνημμένο Αρχείο 130127


Eυχαριστώ φίλε μου για την υπέροχη φωτο και αφιέρωση. Έχω να μπώ στο αγαπημένο μας Nautilia 3 μέρες και μου έλληψε. Καλό Πάσχα σε σένα και όλους τους φίλους. :Wink:

----------


## dokimakos21

> Συμφωνα με το Openseas to Superfast xii κατεβαινει Ηρακλειο με επιβατικη πληρότητα 100%!!!!!!:grin::grin::grin:
> http://www.openseas.gr/OPENSEAS/choo...001415:0021:30


Το SUPERFAST οχι μονο κατεβαίνει με πληροτητα σε επιβατες αλλα και σε γκαραζ και σε αυτο οφειλονται και οι καθυστερησεις στο Ηρακλειο..!

----------


## Giannis1996

> Το SUPERFAST οχι μονο κατεβαίνει με πληροτητα σε επιβατες αλλα και σε γκαραζ και σε αυτο οφειλονται και οι καθυστερησεις στο Ηρακλειο..!


 Για το γκαραζ δεν ξερω, για τους επιβατες ρωτησα και εμαθα! Ηταν γεματο!!!!!:-DΠολυ δυσκολα εβρησκες χωρο να κατσεις!!!!!

----------


## P@vlos

_DSC0160_1000px.jpg

Το πλοίο τον Οκτώβρη στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου!!!  (με λίγη επεξεργασία) :Fat:  ! Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους θαυμαστές του

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Νασημειώσουμε ότι το καλοκαίρι είχαν κυκλοφορήσει φήμες πώλησής του. Υπέροχη η φωτογραφία!

----------


## P@vlos

Πράγματι για τις φήμες και πάλι καλά που δεν επαληθεύθηκαν γιατί είναι στολίδι για το Αιγαίο. Σύμφωνα με τον προγραμματισμό μετά τα Χριστούγεννα θα μας αφήσει για να αντικαταστήσει τα αδελφάκια του στην Αδριατική για τις ακινησίες τους όπως και πέρυσι.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Ειχε ακουστε μια τιμη γυρω στα 90 μυρια... λογικα 90 εκ δολλαρια...  ειχε ακουστει θα το αγοραζαν κατι Κινεζοι...ευτυχως οπως λετε δεν εφυγε...

ας  το δουμε σε μια αφιξη του απο ημερησιο ...

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Eσύ από πάνω πως τη κόβεις τη δουλειά ?? Θα μας βγάλεις τα μάτια με τα βίντεο ??  :Sour: 
DSC01954 (1) (Αντιγραφή).JPG

----------


## Express Pigasos

ω ναι :P  αλλα μην ανησυχας ...εχω και φωτο... 3,5 μηνες ολο και κατι εβγαλα... μην βλεπεις που δεν τις ανεβαζω στο προσωποπαπυρο....

----------


## Marioukos

img_1000.jpgimg_1001.jpgimg_1002.jpgimg_1003.jpgimg_1004.jpg  :Indecisiveness: 
Οι foto ειναι απο το καταστρωμα ενος αλλου (παλια) superfast, του Χ , του τοτε Jean Nicoli που βρισκοταν στην Πατρα για λογαριασμο της ΑΝΕΚ, πλεον ονομαζεται Dieppe Seaways ! Οι αναχωρησεις μας εγειναν μαζι... Κοκκινο και μπλε superfast στο ταξιδι προς Ανκωνα. Εμεις σαν Jean Nicoli κοινουμασταν με μικροτερη ταχυτητα. Οταν ο "κοκκινος πυραυλος" σηκωνε καταπελτες και αναχωρουσε απο Ηγουμενιτσα εμεις ετοιμαζομασταν για την μανουβρα... Τα πλοια (και τα 3 με το Europa Palace) ηταν γεματα οπαδους του Ολυμπιακου που πηγαινανε στην Ρωμη για τον αγωνα με την Λατσιο. Το κοκκινο καθως περνουσαμε ανοιχτα της Κερκυρας το ειδα δεμενο στο λιμανι και τις επομενες μερες εμαθα οτι ενας οπαδος του Ολυμπιακου κινδυνευσε να χασει την ζωη του λογω απαγορευμενων ουσιων. Κυριολεκτικα στον καταπελτη σωθηκε! Ετσι περασαμε μπροστα αλλα μεσα στην νυχτα και ενω βρισκομασταν στα ανοιχτα της Κροατιας με μια προσπεραση που την παρακολουθουσα για ωρα μεσα στο κρυο μας περασε και ξαναβρεθηκε μπροστα. Ηταν απιστευτο μεσα στην νυχτα να κονταριζομαστε για αρκετο χρονο διπλα-διπλα...! Επομενη συναντηση στην Ανκονα που οταν εμεις δεναμε εκεινο ηταν ετοιμο γαι το ταξιδι της επιστροφης , δειγμα του ποσο πιο γρηγορα κοινουταν απ οτι εμεις!  :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## Marioukos

img_1007.jpgimg_1005.jpgimg_1006.jpg  :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## P@vlos

Ιστορικές φωτό Μάριε! Μπλε και κόκκινα όμοια καράβια τότε στην Πάτρα. Ήταν και θέμα γοήτρου να σας ξαναπεράσει. Τότε υπήρχαν χρήματα για μια κοντρίτσα. 

Πάντως έχω παρατηρήσει και ανησυχώ ότι πολύ καπνίζει το εργαλείο τελευταία... Δεν βρωμάει μεν αλλά ενα μισαωράκι πριν την αναχώρηση αρχίζει με 2 μηχανές και  λίγο πριν φύγει ντουμανιάζει ο τόπος... (Αν βρω κάποια φωτογραφία θα βάλω)

----------


## P@vlos

_DSC0072naut.jpg

Σε κάτι τέτοιο αναφέρομαι παραπάνω....

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Δεύτερη ή τρίτη φορά του είδα από κοντά ?? Δε θυμάμαι, πάντως είναι πραγματικό στολίδι για το Αιγαίο !!!

(θα ακολουθήσουν κι άλλες φωτό)

----------


## Marioukos

Πιο πολυ απο ολα , βγαζει πολυ πραμα απο το φουγαρο του το superfast VI ...  :Worked Till 5am:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Μπαίνοντας στο Ηράκλειο.......
SAM_0310.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το SUPERFAST XII φεύγοντας στις 07-08-2011 για ημερήσιο.

SUPERFAST XII 128 07-08-2011.jpg

----------


## Georgecz3

SF XΙΙ πανω απο το Blue Horizon
DSCN0813_01.jpgDSCN0822_01.JPGDSCN0825_01.JPG

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Πύραυλος !!!  :Tears Of Joy: 
DSC02008 (1) (Αντιγραφή).JPG

----------


## Aquaman

Ελαφρα συμπιεσμενο για να χωρεσει στο πλανο  :Razz:

----------


## ithakos

Ξέρουμε ημερομηνία που θα κατευει Πάτρα?

----------


## P@vlos

Λογικά μέσα Φεβρουαρίου όπως και πέρυσι!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Ξέρουμε ημερομηνία που θα *κατεβει* Πάτρα?


Θερμή παράκληση... Μη ξεχάσουμε και τα ελληνικά που ξέρουμε βρε παιδιά...  :Uncomfortableness: 
Θα έρθει μάλλον, γιατί για να κατέβει λίγο δύσκολο... :Very Happy:  (αχ Ithako...  :Sour: ) 
¶ντε φάτε και μία αφιερωσούμπα... :Very Happy:  
Τρίτη φορά που το είδα από κοντά και live. Δε χώρταινα να το κοιτάω και να το θαυμάζω...

DSC03745 (1) (Αντιγραφή).JPG

----------


## P@vlos

> Δε *"χόρταινα"* να το κοιτάω και να το θαυμάζω...



Μην κρίνεις ινα μην κριθείς όπως έλεγαν και οι παλαιοί  :Razz:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Χαχαχαχαχα Ετρωγα χορτοσαλάτα εκείνη τη στιγμή... :Very Happy:

----------


## ithakos

> Θερμή παράκληση... Μη ξεχάσουμε και τα ελληνικά που ξέρουμε βρε παιδιά... 
> Θα έρθει μάλλον, γιατί για να κατέβει λίγο δύσκολο... (αχ Ithako... ) είναι ναυτικές
> ¶ντε φάτε και μία αφιερωσούμπα... 
> Τρίτη φορά που το είδα από κοντά και live. Δε χώρταινα να το κοιτάω και να το θαυμάζω...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 132420


Φίλε μου Άκη σε ευχαριστώ για την παρατήρηση..Το λάθος έγινε λόγω ότι έγραψα σε tablet το συγκεκριμένο μήνυμα και από κεκτημένη ταχύτητα έγιναν ορθογραφικά. Επίσης χρησιμοποιώ τις εκφράσεις ανέβει-κατέβει γιατί σαν επτανήσιος τις χρησιμοποιούμε κατά κόρον για πλοία και λιμάνια...
Κάθε καλόπιστη παρατήρηση είναι ευπρόσδεκτη. Να είσαι καλά!!

----------


## manolisfissas

Το Σουπερφάστ XII στο μεγάλο λιμάνι  :Surprised: 


ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ 13-11-2011.jpg  :Surprised:

----------


## ithakos

Αν και τα κόκκινα βέλη φτιάχτηκαν για την Αδριατική...τους πάει τόσο πολύ το Αιγαίο!!!

----------


## Eng

> SF XΙΙ πανω απο το Blue Horizon
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 131481Συνημμένο Αρχείο 131483Συνημμένο Αρχείο 131480


Πολυ ωραιες ειδικα η τελευταια..By the way, SuperfastXII  vs  Flying Dolphin, ποιος νικησε????




> Θερμή παράκληση... Μη ξεχάσουμε και τα ελληνικά που ξέρουμε βρε παιδιά... 
> Θα έρθει μάλλον, γιατί για να κατέβει λίγο δύσκολο... (αχ Ithako... ) 
> ¶ντε φάτε και μία αφιερωσούμπα... 
> Τρίτη φορά που το είδα από κοντά και live. Δε χώρταινα να το κοιτάω και να το θαυμάζω...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 132420





Ακηηηηηηηηη μην γκρινιαζεις.... Και μεις λεμε "Παει πάνω ή κατω", ασε που μαλιστα αυτο που χρησιμοποιω ειναι "στην ανηφορα ή κατηφορα"...  :Sour:  :Fat:  :Fat:

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Fredo πότε θα ξαναπιούμε στα γνωστά μέρη, με την εκλεκτή παρέα και το "νέο" μέλος ??  :Wink:   :Very Happy:  
DSC03733 (1) (Αντιγραφή).JPG

----------


## Agrino

IMG_6123.jpg IMG_6117.jpg

Μία κατάπλωρη, και ο βολβός του πλοίου, χθες το βράδυ στον Πειραιά.

----------


## Aquaman

Μια ακομα πλωρισια,μιας και στο σημειο που δενει,βολευει για τετοιου ειδους φωτος.

----------


## SteliosK

Αναχώρηση από το μεγάλο λιμάνι στις 09/06/2012

DSC_0022.JPG DSC_0030.JPG

----------


## Aquaman

Και μια νυχτερινη απο τον περασμενο Δεκεμβρη

----------


## Georgecz3

> Πολυ ωραιες ειδικα η τελευταια..By the way, SuperfastXII  vs  Flying Dolphin, ποιος νικησε????
> [/SIZE]


Το ΧΙΙ μιας και είχε περασεί το κόκκινο την ωρα που έβγαλα την φώτο.

----------


## ithakos

Τον Φλεβάρη θα αντικαταστήσει τα ΣΦ 1,2 στους δεξαμενισμούς τους άρα θα το δούμε για λίγο στο Μπάρι...

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε τη καταπακτή με το ασανσέρ που πέρνουν την τροφοδοσία και το χώρο του γκαράζ με ανοικτό το κατάμπαρο.

SUPERFAST XII 81 18-01-2012.jpgSUPERFAST XII 83 18-01-2012.jpg

----------


## gpap2006

Δένει από σήμερα επ αόριστον και αντικαθίσταται από το μπλε 1. Αυτή την ώρα δένει μπροστά στο ΥΕΝ.

----------


## P@vlos

Δεν δενει.... Συρο θα παει για δεξαμενη τις επομενες μερες και μετά Πατρα για αντικαταστάσεις των υπόλοιπων Superfast

----------


## speedrunner

Στο σύστημα είναι περασμένο απο 23/01 στην γραμμή Πάτρα - Μπάρι στην θέση του Superfast II. Αλλά στα αποτελέσματα του ΣΑΣ διαβάζουμε το παρακάτω:

ΘΕΜΑ 44
 Περικοπή δρομολογίων του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ««SUPERFAST XII» για το χρονικό διάστημα από 17-01-2013 έως 10-04-2013
*ΟΜΟΦΩΝΑ ΘΕΤΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΕ ΝΕΟΤΕΡΟ ΑΙΤΗΜΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΗ ΑΚΙΝΗΣΙΑΣ ΑΠΟ 18-01-13 ΕΩΣ ΚΑΙ 17-03-13*

----------


## ithakos

Και τωρα ποιος θα το αντικαταστήσει στην αντικατάσταση που θα έκανε στην Αδριατική??

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Για το μπαρι μην ξεχνατε οτι υπαρχει κ ο ΟΡΙΖΟΝΤΑΣ ε???????????Ε για την Αγκωνα θα παει μετα το BS1..

----------


## ithakos

Σωστά Αρτέμη.....πολύ καλύτερα να τα δούμε και λιγο στην Πάτρα...

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Ολα εκει οδηγούν εκτός αν αφήσει με ενα πλοιο την γραμμη του ΜΠΑΡΙ μεχρι να κανει το καθενα την ετησια .....αλλωστε ειναι ''πατος σεζον'' τώραα!!

----------


## P@vlos

Μήπως η εγκριση του ΣΑΣ χρειάζεται μόνο για να μην βρισκεται στην γραμμή τακτικής δρομολόγησής του (Ηρακλειο) αρα το βαφτίζουμε ακινησία για να μπει το blue star 1  και στην συνέχεια το στελνουν για αντικαταστάσεις?

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Δεν νομιζω διοτι 3 χρονια που γινετε ολο αυτο το σκαντζαρισμα δεν παιρναει απο ΣΑΣ!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Τι σας ειπα για τον ΟΡΙΖΟΝΤΑ???Στο Μπαρι για σκαντζες!

----------


## Express Pigasos

Αραγε θα τη βγαλει εκει...η θα παει κανενα Περαμα η διπλα στο Χιος?

SFXII.jpg

----------


## leo85

ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ ΧΙΙ Στον προλιμένα σήμερα το πρωί.

ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ XII 21-01-2013.jpg

----------


## Agrino

Λάμπει το άτιμο. Ελπίζω με κάποιο τρόπο να μείνει στα νερά μας για πολλά χρόνια ακόμα..

----------


## ithakos

Πάντως ο καπετάνιος του πάει στο Horizon...

----------


## Agrino

Την εντόπισα και γω αυτή την είδηση, και φαντάζομαι όχι μόνο ο καπετάνιος αλλά και η πλειοψηφία του πληρώματος. Είδωμεν.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

SUPERFAST XII εξω απο την Λευκαδα με καιρο το 2007

sf11 (3)..jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Ομορφη αλλα και  εντυπωσιακη η  φωτογραφια που μας χαρισε ο φιλος BEN BRUCE!!!_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B Superfast XII το "κοκκινο βελος" πανεμορφο ποζαρει στον φωτογραφικο φακο του φιλου Τηνιου καραβολατρη Λεανδρου  Πειραιας 4-8-2012

_DSCN4738leandros.jpg

----------


## thanos75

> SUPERFAST XII εξω απο την Λευκαδα με καιρο το 2007
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 135593


Εντυπωσιακή πραγματικά φίλε μου έτσι όπως βουτάει η πρύμνη, σπάνια έχουμε την ευκαιρία να δούμε το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο σε φωτογραφίες με καιρό....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εντυπωσιακή πραγματικά φίλε μου έτσι όπως βουτάει η πρύμνη, σπάνια έχουμε την ευκαιρία να δούμε το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο σε φωτογραφίες με καιρό....


Η πλώρη θέλεις να πεις.

----------


## thanos75

> Η πλώρη θέλεις να πεις.


Ουπς...συγγνώμη! Λαθάκι λόγω κεκτημένης ταχύτητας

----------


## Marioukos

Θα αντικαταστησει και το Hellenic Spirit στην γραμμη της Ανκωνας στις 15/02 οποτε θα εχουμε 3 fast για την κοινοπραξια και κανενα πλοιο της ΑΝΕΚ στην Ανκωναμετα απο χρονια...

----------


## thanos75

> Θα αντικαταστησει και το Hellenic Spirit στην γραμμη της Ανκωνας στις 15/02 οποτε θα εχουμε 3 fast για την κοινοπραξια και κανενα πλοιο της ΑΝΕΚ στην Ανκωναμετα απο χρονια...


Ούτως ή άλλως φίλε μου και με την ΑΝΕΚ κοινοπραξία είναι :Chuncky:

----------


## pantelis2009

> SUPERFAST XII εξω απο την Λευκαδα με καιρο το 2007
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 135593


Αυτό είναι μακροβούτι!!!!!!!!! Ευχαριστούμε μέτρ.

----------


## jumpman

Σβηστό στον προλιμένα του Πειραιά το είδα σήμερα το πρωΐ. Ελπίζω σύντομα να επανέλθει στη δράση!!!

----------


## Express Pigasos

Αφιξη στις 12.10.2012....

DSCN0923 (Αντιγραφή).jpg

----------


## artmios sintihakis

SUPERFAST XII μας λείπεις ηδηηηηηηηηηηηηη.........................
Αναχωρόντας απο το λιμάνι Ηρακλειο κ εχοντας το θέα απο τα ντεκς του ΙΚΑΡΟΥ!
DSC_0120.jpg

----------


## P@vlos

Δυο αγάπες σε μια φωτό! Μπράβο Αρτέμη!!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

NΟΡΒΗΓΟΣ+ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟΣ= LoVE fOr EveR <3

----------


## SteliosK

21.35 στις 09/06/2012 και ο κόκκινος πύραυλος έχει ξεκινήσει για το ταξίδι του.

DSC_0030.jpg DSC_0035.jpg DSC_0025.jpg
Για τον artmios sintihakis και P@vlos

----------


## pantelis2009

Tο κόκκινο βέλος εχθές δεμένο στο πράσινο, φωτογραφημένο πάνω απο το Κωνσταντής. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

SUPERFAST XII 151 30-01-2013.jpg

----------


## IONIAN STAR

To πλοιο δεμενο σημερα το πρωι στον προλιμενα !!
100_0920.jpg

----------


## despo

Εχω την εντύπωση οτι κανένα κόκκινο δεν έχει ΄πατήσει' ακόμα στο Πέραμα η' τη Δραπετσώνα η' μου διαφεύγει κάτι ;

----------


## ιθακη

σωστός..... και γενικότερα είναι το πρώτο αν δεν κάνω λάθος που "παροπλίζετε"

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα ναι μόνο μέχρι τις 19/2 όπως είχαμε ακούσει!

----------


## ithakos

Από το 1996 κανένα superfast πλην του superfast 3 που πήρε φωτιά δεν έχει διακόψει δρομολόγια πέρα από τον τακτικό ετήσιο δεξαμενισμό μέχρι 5 μέρες το πολύ...το superfast 12 έκανε την αρχή και πολύ φοβάμαι ότι δεν θα είναι το τελευταίο...

----------


## ιθακη

οχι Αντρέα, σύμφωνα με το σύστημα κρατήσεων της κοινοπραξίας, το ΧΙΙ επστρέφει 4-3 στην Αδριατική,γιατις σκάντζες των άλλων δυο

----------


## ithakos

Εννοώ ότι θα δέσουν και άλλα που δεν περιμένουμε....όχι μαζί με το 12...πχ μπορεί να δέσει το 11 η το 6...

----------


## ιθακη

4-03 αντικαθιστά το XI και στις 12-03 αντικαθιστά το VI

----------


## Marioukos

img_1000.jpgimg_1002.jpgimg_1004.jpg  :Indecisiveness:

----------


## iclink

> 4-03 αντικαθιστά το XI και στις 12-03 αντικαθιστά το VI


Καμμια τυχη!!! Συνεχιζει ως εχει, δεμενο.

----------


## Marioukos

Δυσκολοι καιροι για το κοκκινο βελος... Εχει βγει στο σφυρι...

----------


## despo

Τελικά για πρώτη φορά γίνεται αντικατάσταση κόκκινων πλοίων στη γραμμή της Αγκώνας απο το Σουπερφαστ 
2 !!

----------


## ithakos

Αλλάξανε τα πράγματα....

----------


## Marioukos

Πλεον οι πολυτελιες του παρελθοντος τελειωσαν... Μικροτερα πλοια σε ξενοδοχειο μπηκαν και σε γραμμες με μεγαλες αποστασεις ! Βενετια - Ανκονα ... Πολλα τα εξοδα και απο παντου μεζευονται οι εταιριες και καλα κανουν. Λυπουμαστε βεβαια που δεν θα δουμε το ΧΙΙ στο Ιονιο , και η αληθεια ειναι οτι το περιμεναμε και μαλιστα πολυ...

----------


## Marioukos

Πλησιαζει η ωρα να αφησει οριστικα την γραμμη του Ηρακλειου (την εχει αφησει μιας και ειναι δεμενο) , θα αφησει πισω οριστικα και τον πειραια και θα επιστρεψει στην γραμμη που ταξιδευε απο την αρχη της ζωης του. Πατρα-Ηγουμενιτσα-Ανκονα... Θα επιστρεψει μιας και το ξαδερφακι του , το VI μας χαιρεταει για παντα σε κανα μηνα. Το ΧΙΙ νομιζαμε απο το καλοκαιρι οτι θα ειναι το θυμα αλλα μας ηρθε απο αλλου..

----------


## Express Pigasos

για ακομη μια μερα στο προλιμενα...

DSCN7596 (Αντιγραφή).jpgDSCN7598 (Αντιγραφή).JPG

----------


## ithakos

Η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι η εταιρία θέλει να τα πουλήσει τα πλοία 11,12 αλλά είναι πολύ δύσκολο...διότι δεν έχουν προδιαγραφές τύπου sf6...πάντως με την πρώτη συμφέρουσα πρόταση θα τα χάσουμε και αυτά....θα αντικατασταθούν από πλοία τύπου sf 1,2,coraggio,forza κτλ

----------


## Ilias 92

> Η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι η εταιρία θέλει να τα πουλήσει τα πλοία 11,12 αλλά είναι πολύ δύσκολο...διότι δεν έχουν προδιαγραφές τύπου sf6...πάντως με την πρώτη συμφέρουσα πρόταση θα τα χάσουμε και αυτά....θα αντικατασταθούν από πλοία τύπου sf 1,2,coraggio,forza κτλ


Από πού προκύπτει αυτό γιατί και το καλοκαίρι δώσανε οι Κινέζοι προσφορά για το 12 και δεν το πουλήσανε.
Τα πλοία τύπου ROPAX υπήρχαν πάντα, επειδή εμείς τώρα δεν έχουμε να συντηρήσουμε τα πανάκριβα cruise ferry δεν σημαίνει ότι τα συγκεκριμένα πλοία έχουν αποτύχει.

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Από πού προκύπτει αυτό γιατί και το καλοκαίρι δώσανε οι Κινέζοι προσφορά για το 12 και δεν το πουλήσανε.
> Τα πλοία τύπου ROPAX υπήρχαν πάντα, επειδή εμείς τώρα δεν έχουμε να συντηρήσουμε τα πανάκριβα cruise ferry δεν σημαίνει ότι τα συγκεκριμένα πλοία έχουν αποτύχει.



ακριβως...δεν συντηρουνται ευκολα αυτα τα πλοια..ηταν για τις εποχες των παχεων αγελαδων..Τωρα που οι συμπαθεις αγελαδιτσες ειναι ισχνες...Πλοια τυπου Catania θα μας ερθουν..η πλοια σαν τα Μπλου Σταρακια 1.2

----------


## P@vlos

> η πλοια σαν τα Μπλου Σταρακια 1.2


Ούτε αυτά τα λες οικονομικά... Μόνη διαφορά οι καταναλώσεις είναι...

----------


## Express Pigasos

Αυτο δεν εχει σημασία στη τελική ;; Χαμηλότερες καταναλωσεις ;;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Η πραγματικότητα είναι ότι η εταιρία θέλει να τα πουλήσει τα πλοία 11,12 αλλά είναι πολύ δύσκολο...διότι δεν έχουν προδιαγραφές τύπου sf6...πάντως με την πρώτη συμφέρουσα πρόταση θα τα χάσουμε και αυτά....θα αντικατασταθούν από πλοία τύπου sf 1,2,coraggio,forza κτλ


Δεν είναι κ δύσκολο να ανοίξει visor ίσως να υπάρχει πρόβλεψη αν κρίνω από το σημείο που είναι τα όκκια, άλλωστε γίνονται ό,τι μετασκευές φαντάζεσαι.Είδε τότε η εταιρεία ότι τελικά δεν δουλεύουν με την πλώρη εδώ,άρα γιατί να έμπαινε σε επιπλέον έξοδα.
Είναι όμως αυτά που λες,ο κάθε Ευρωπαίος αγοραστής θα προτιμήσει βαπόρι με visor.

----------


## iclink

Το οτι το SFVI εχει visor και με το οτι θα γινει καζινο, τι σχεση εχει; Εξ'αιτιας του visor το πουλησανε; ΟΧΙ! Αρα και στα αλλα αν γινει η προσφορα καλυτερη των κινεζων, θα φυγουν!

----------


## ithakos

> Από πού προκύπτει αυτό γιατί και το καλοκαίρι δώσανε οι Κινέζοι προσφορά για το 12 και δεν το πουλήσανε.
> Τα πλοία τύπου ROPAX υπήρχαν πάντα, επειδή εμείς τώρα δεν έχουμε να συντηρήσουμε τα πανάκριβα cruise ferry δεν σημαίνει ότι τα συγκεκριμένα πλοία έχουν αποτύχει.


Φίλε Ηλία κατ αρχην δεν απότυχαν τα πλοία αλλά οι καιροί δεν τα σηκωνουν για οικονομικούς λόγους όπως όλοι γνωρίζουμε σε ευρωπαικό επίπεδο πλέον.
Όσον αφορά το 12 δεν πουλήθηκε επειδή η προσφορά των κινέζων δεν ήταν η αναμενόμενη..σε ενδεχόμενη καλύτερη προσφορά δυστυχώς θα επαληθευτέί το σενάριο πώλησης...και πίστεψε με είμαι από τους πρώτους που το απευχονται...διότι έχω ιδιαίτερη αγάπη στα κόκκινα και ειδικά σε αυτά...

----------


## ithakos

> Δεν είναι κ δύσκολο να ανοίξει visor ίσως να υπάρχει πρόβλεψη αν κρίνω από το σημείο που είναι τα όκκια, άλλωστε γίνονται ό,τι μετασκευές φαντάζεσαι.Είδε τότε η εταιρεία ότι τελικά δεν δουλεύουν με την πλώρη εδώ,άρα γιατί να έμπαινε σε επιπλέον έξοδα.
> Είναι όμως αυτά που λες,ο κάθε Ευρωπαίος αγοραστής θα προτιμήσει βαπόρι με visor.


Πολύ σωστά αναφέρεις Βίκτωρα...μια και το κόστος μετασκευής λογίζεται στα συνολικά έξοδα άρα προτιμείται κάτι έτοιμο..

----------


## pantelis2009

Το SUPERFAST XII......... 30-04-2011 στις 06.00 π.μ κάνοντας μανούβρα μπροστά στο ΥΕΝ. Για όλους τους φίλους του.


SUPERFAST XII 64 30-04-2011.jpg

----------


## P@vlos

Πάντως αν μετράνε τα νούμερα και μόνο πιο λογικό λόγω των τρελών καταναλώσεων θα ήταν να μπει το XII στο Ηράκλειο και το Blue Star 1 στην θέση του VI ως πιο οικονομικό αφού ούτως η άλλως θα γίνει ανακατάταξη στόλου της Attica λόγω της πώλησης

----------


## iclink

> Πάντως αν μετράνε τα νούμερα και μόνο πιο λογικό λόγω των τρελών καταναλώσεων θα ήταν να μπει το XII στο Ηράκλειο και το Blue Star 1 στην θέση του VI ως πιο οικονομικό αφού ούτως η άλλως θα γίνει ανακατάταξη στόλου της Attica λόγω της πώλησης


Μα το ΧΙΙ βγηκε απο τη γραμη του Ηρακλειου λογω καταναλωσης, τι λογικη εχει να ξαναμπει;;;

----------


## ithakos

Προσωπικά δεν γνωρίζω αρθμούς σχετικα με την καταναλώση των δυο πλοίων..αλλά αναφέρω με σιγουριά πως η Αδριατική έχει περιθώριο μείωσης ταχύτητας και αυξησης ωρών ταξιδίου ενώ η κρήτη καθόλου...άρα το οικονομικότερο μένει στις εσωτερικές γραμμές.

----------


## P@vlos

> Μα το ΧΙΙ βγηκε απο τη γραμη του Ηρακλειου λογω καταναλωσης, τι λογικη εχει να ξαναμπει;;;


Έχει λογική γιατί το Ηράκλειο-Πειραιάς είναι 8 ώρες ταξίδι και το Πάτρα-Ανκόνα 20+ ώρες με 21-22 κόμβους. Καλύτερα να έχεις αυξημένη κατανάλωση σε μικρότερη διαδρομή και το BS1 που κάνει οικονομία κάποιους τόνους ανα ώρα λόγω να μπει στην μακριά γραμμή όπου θα φαίνεται και πιο έντονα η διαφορά κατανάλωσης. Άλλωστε και αυτό για Αδριατική ναυπηγήθηκε για να κοντράρει τα Superfast τότε ο Στρίντζης  :Smile: 

Υ.Γ. Δεν σημαίνει ότι όποιο αντικαταστήσει το VI δεν θα θελαν να καίει και λιγότερο σε κάθε πήγαινε έλα. Μηχανικός δεν είμαι να σου πω ακριβη νουμερα αλλα εχω ακουσει σε συζητήσεις οτι υπάρχει σημαντική διαφορά ανα ωρα λόγω των 16κυλινδρων του ΧΙΙ που στηρίζει το παραπάνω δλδ οτι δεν βαζεις το κοστοβορο να κανει τα 3πλάσια μιλια επειδή και πριν υπήρχε αλλο κοστοβόρο.

----------


## iclink

P@vlos η παραπανω απαντηση του ithakos ειναι η λυση στην σκεψη σου...

----------


## sunbird

Εαν το sf xii πάει σαν αντικαταστάτης του sf vi στη γραμή πάτρα-ανκώνα τότε οπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα στή γραμμή ηράκλειο-πειραιάς θα το αντικαταστήσει το bs1 όμως σε αυτή την περίπτωση δεν θα πρέπει να αλλάξει κι η ονομασία της κοινοπραξίας απο ανεκ-superfast σε ανεκ-bluestar

----------


## roussosf

> Εαν το sf xii πάει σαν αντικαταστάτης του sf vi στη γραμή πάτρα-ανκώνα τότε οπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα στή γραμμή ηράκλειο-πειραιάς θα το αντικαταστήσει το bs1 όμως σε αυτή την περίπτωση δεν θα πρέπει να αλλάξει κι η ονομασία της κοινοπραξίας απο ανεκ-superfast σε ανεκ-bluestar


στα ονόματα θα κολησουμε τώρα?
το .........παντελόνι είναι το ίδιο 
η τσέπη αλλάζει :Single Eye:

----------


## sunbird

> στα ονόματα θα κολησουμε τώρα?
> το .........παντελόνι είναι το ίδιο 
> η τσέπη αλλάζει


To παντελόνι μπορεί να είναι το ίδιο ,όμως δέν είναι σωστό να πουλάς στόν κόσμο superfast και να τους βάζεις
σε bluestar, στίς λεπτομέρειες καμιά φορά κρίνετε η αξιοπιστία και η ειλικρίνια πού κάνει να ξεχωρίζουν τις σοβαρές εταιρείες από τίς άλλες.

----------


## ιθακη

Με αυτή την λογική το αστέρι είναι καλύτερο από άποψη μεγέθους χώρων... Μπορεί να είναι μικρότερο από το 12, αλλά όλο το μήκος της πρύμης είναι καλυμμένο με χώρους, οπότε χάνει μόνο από την σημαντικά μικρότερη πλώρη τον ανεκμετάλλευτο χώρο επιβατών. Δηλαδή το μεγαλύτερο μήκος του 12, δεν ήταν όλο εκμεταλλεύσιμο από τους επιβάτες, και από άποψη μεταφορική νομίζω ότι είναι παραπλήσια ... επίσης μην ξεχνάμε πως το operation του 12 στον Πειραιά το είχε η blue star....

----------


## Ilias 92

Διυλίζουμε τον κώνωπα…

----------


## P@vlos

Εγώ σαν συχνός επιβάτης του 12 αυτό που με σκοτώνει πραγματικά στο BS1 είναι η έλλειψη αξιοπρεπούς self-service εστιατορίου παρότι οι χώροι είναι πιο άνετοι απο του 12. Αυτο το χάος που επικρατεί στον χώρο του Goodys (με τις εξωφρενικές τιμές και φαγητό μόνο να θυμίζει κάτι απο Goodys) πραγματικά σου χαλάει το ταξίδι. Ειδικά όταν άλλες μέρες πέφτεις στο Champion και έχεις ενα πανέμορφο εστιατόριο και προσφορές με οικονομικά μενού που σκας...

----------


## ithakos

Αυτά προφανώς διορθώνονται.....

Επίσης θα ήθελα να αναφέρω πως τα μέλη μας συμβάλουν πολύ με τις απόψεις τους γιατί το Forum το παρακολουθούν πολλά στελέχη εταιριών και μέσα από την συζήτηση προτείνουν και βελτιώνουν τα δεδομένα και τις υπηρεσίες τους...σημαντικό λοιπόν είναι η ωραία συζήτηση γιατί όλοι μας συμβάλουμε στη βελτίωση της κατάστασης....

----------


## ιθακη

> Διυλίζουμε τον κώνωπα…


Πρώτη ερώτηση : αν διυλίσουμε το πετρέλαιο βγάζουμε βενζίνη κ.α....
Αν διυλίσουμε τον κώνωπα, τι θα βγάλουμε, ποτέ δεν το κατάλαβα..... :Surprised: 




> Εγώ σαν συχνός επιβάτης του 12 αυτό που με σκοτώνει πραγματικά στο BS1 είναι η έλλειψη αξιοπρεπούς self-service εστιατορίου παρότι οι χώροι είναι πιο άνετοι απο του 12. Αυτο το χάος που επικρατεί στον χώρο του Goodys (με τις εξωφρενικές τιμές και φαγητό μόνο να θυμίζει κάτι απο Goodys) πραγματικά σου χαλάει το ταξίδι. Ειδικά όταν άλλες μέρες πέφτεις στο Champion και έχεις ενα πανέμορφο εστιατόριο και προσφορές με οικονομικά μενού που σκας...


Εμένα αυτό που με χάλαγε τρελά στο self service-goodys των αστεριών, είναι η κλασσική ερώτηση που σου κάνουν οι κοπέλες υπάλληλοι των goodys στο ταμείο όταν τελειώσεις την παραγγελία σου.... 

-Πελάτης : καλησπέρα θα ήθελα ένα club + cola
-υπάλληλος : *θα καθίσετε εδώ????
*Δηλαδή για που αλλού θα μπορούσε να είναι, να το πάρω πακέτο για το σπίτι μου??????????????

Την επόμενη φορά που θα με ρωτήσουν κάτι τέτοιο, ή που θα απαντήσω " όχι καντο μου πακέτο να το πάρω στην πρύμη"....

Επίσης φίλε Παύλο, επειδή έζησα από κοντά για κάποια δρομολόγια το αδερφάκι του "πρωταθλητή" δεν μπορούμε να συγκρίνουμε πουθενά τα Fossen της Ανεκ με τα πλοία της Αττικα..... Τα Fossen της Ανεκ για μένα είναι κλάσεις ανώτερα

----------


## sylver23

Κάποιο μέλος του nautilia και φίλος σε πρόσφατο ταξίδι μας με το ithaki απάντησε: Οχι θα το πάρουμε έξω (χειμώνας οπότε δεν εννοούσε κατάστρωμα) και η κοπέλα έσκασε στα γέλια.

----------


## ιθακη

και πολύ σωστά απάντησε......

----------


## Appia_1978

Γιώργο μου,
θα ήμουνα προσεκτικός με τη δήλωση σου σχετικά με την ανωτερότητα των Φόσεν  :Wink: 
Καταπληκτικά πλοία τα Νορβηγικά, αλλά έχοντας ταξιδεύσει τα μπλε επί Στρίντζη στην Αδριατική, πιστεύω πως έχουν καλύτερη εσωτερική διαρρύθμιση και τολμώ σχεδόν να πω, και υλικά καλύτερης ποιότητας, ειδικά στις καμπίνες. Βεβαίως, δεν ξέρω πως τους έχουν αλλάξει τώρα τα φώτα στο Αιγαίο, οπότε μπορεί να βασίζω την κρίση μου σε πεπαλαιωμένες πληροφορίες  :Smile: 
Τα Φόσεν της ΑΝΕΚ υστερούν έναντι των Φόσεν της Minoan επίσης στην εσωτερική τους διαρρύθμιση. Έχουν ανεκμετάλλευτους χώρους.

----------


## iclink

Τουλαχιστον στα goody's εχουν παντα μαχαιροπηρουνα...

----------


## speedrunner

Στην ράδα βρίσκετε το πλοίο (AIS) προφανώς για να ελεγχθούν τα ύφαλα από δύτη!!!!

----------


## Apostolos

Μπορεί πλέον ο Πειραιάς να μην έχει να προσφέρει ΤΙΠΟΤΕ απο καραβολατρικές σκηνές, σήμερα όμως μας έκανε την χάρη και ένα υπάροχο ρεμέτζο του Σούπερφαστ ΧΙΙ μπροστά απο το κόκκινο...

DSC_0763 (Custom).jpg DSC_0774 (Custom).jpg DSC_0791 (Custom).jpg DSC_0820 (Custom).jpg DSC_0828 (Custom).jpg

----------


## Express Pigasos

και το εβλεπα στο marinetraffic!! ελεγα μεσα "ελπιζω να ναι καποιος τυχερος εκει" δεν το φανταστηκα ομως τοσο υπεροχο! Ευχαριστουμε Αποστολε!!

----------


## despo

Στις 19 Μαρτίου το 1ο δρομολόγιο απο Πάτρα, οπως λέει το σύστημα κρατήσεων.

----------


## ithakos

Ποιος θα ειναι πλοίαρχος?

----------


## superfast v

Εγω παντως οχι.. :Sour:

----------


## P@vlos

Αύριο αναχωρεί για Πάτρα αν δεν κάνω λαθος...

----------


## leo85

Στης 15-03-2013 έκαναν εργασίες στα πλαϊνά εξωτερικά παράθυρα 

ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ ΧΙΙ 15-3-2013 01.jpg

----------


## leo85

Ανοιχτά από των πόρο περνάει αυτοί τη στιγμή με πορεία Πάτρα.

----------


## ιθακη

Τελικά να γιατί πρέπει να σεβόμαστε κάποια επεγγέλματα όπως τους ναυτικούς (και τους φουρναρέους). τέτοιες μέρες που για τους περισσότερούς μας είναι αργία αυτοί δουλεύουν.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Xθες όταν το είδα να φεύγει,σκεφτόμουν ότι με όλη αυτή την κατάσταση μήπως ήταν η τελευταία φορά που το βλέπουμε στον Πειραιά.Τουλάχιστον ας το χαίρονται οι φίλοι στην Πάτρα.

----------


## iclink

> Τελικά να γιατί πρέπει να σεβόμαστε κάποια επεγγέλματα όπως τους ναυτικούς (και τους φουρναρέους). τέτοιες μέρες που για τους περισσότερούς μας είναι αργία αυτοί δουλεύουν.



Ε καλα δεν ειναι μονο αυτοι που δουλευουν τις αργιες!!! Ειπαμε ναυτιλιακο φορουμ αλλα δεν ειναι και το κεντρο του κοσμου!!! Να σου πω αλλα χιλια επαγγελματα που δουλευουν αργιες οπως χθες!

----------


## ιθακη

> Ε καλα δεν ειναι μονο αυτοι που δουλευουν τις αργιες!!! Ειπαμε ναυτιλιακο φορουμ αλλα δεν ειναι και το κεντρο του κοσμου!!! Να σου πω αλλα χιλια επαγγελματα που δουλευουν αργιες οπως χθες!


Εννοείτε, και εδώ που μένω (στην οδό Πατησίων) δύο παράλληλους από κάτω έχουμε έναν γνωστότατο δρόμο που δεν σταματάνε τα μαγαζιά του ποτέ (ούτε την πρωτοχρονιά) αλλά δεν κάνει κανένας αναφορά.....

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Εννοείτε, και εδώ που μένω (στην οδό Πατησίων) δύο παράλληλους από κάτω έχουμε έναν γνωστότατο δρόμο που δεν σταματάνε τα μαγαζιά του ποτέ (ούτε την πρωτοχρονιά) αλλά δεν κάνει κανένας αναφορά.....


χεχεχε..ο συγκεκριμενος ποτε ομως!! ειναι και κοκκινος και αυτος! οπως το ΣΦ12!  :Razz:

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Πώς και έφυγε χωρίς να δεξαμενιστεί;

----------


## ithakos

τελικά ποιος είναι καπετάνιος στο βαπόρι?

----------


## gpap2006

Δεν νομιζω πως ειναι υποχρεωτικος καθε χρονο ο δεξαμενισμος.

----------


## ιθακη

σωστά η διετία είναι υποχρεωτική και τα 5

----------


## artmios sintihakis

SUPERFAST XII μου έχεις λήψει ήδη...................
DSC_0609.jpg

----------


## BLUE STAR PATMOS

Και μένα που λείπει πολύ το SUPERFAST XII..Είναι μάλιστα ένα απο τα αγαπημένα μου πλοία και έχω κανει αναρίθμητα ταξίδια από και προς Ηράκλειο έχωντας τις καλύτερες εντυπώσεις και από το πλοίο αλλά και από το πληρωμά του..Και μάλλον κάτι μου λέει ότι το ίσως δεν το ξαναδουμε στο Αιγαίο παρά μόνο όταν θα πάει για δεξαμενισμό..Το ευχάριστο είναι ότι ξαναξεκίνησε το πλοίο και βρήκαν δουλειά συνανθρωποί μας..

----------


## CORFU

το ιδιο συναισθημα νιωθαμε και εμειs μερικα χρονια πριν οταν εφυγε απο τα νερα μαs για να ερθει στα δικα σαs 
Τελοs καλο ολα καλα :Fat:

----------


## Trakman

Άφιξη του XII στην Πάτρα...

Trakakis_IMG_4739b.jpg

...και αναχώρηση λίγες ώρες αργότερα.

Trakakis_IMG_4828b.jpg

----------


## καπεταν ΦΡΑΓΚΙΣΚΟΣ

ωραιες φωτογραφιες ευχαριστουμε φιλε

----------


## geo1981

ανελπιστεσ ταχυτητεσ ο καπετανιοσ ξεμπουκωνει το βαπορα με 27, 4 βορεια τησ Κερκυρασ .... :Fat:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το Superfast 12 από τη Δευτέρα το πρωί βρίσκεται στο Νεώριο της Σύρου για τον καθιερωμένο δεξαμενισμό του. Μιας και έχει πολύ καιρό να κινηθεί το θέμα του πλοίου, ας δούμε μερικές φωτό απ' τον περασμένο Μάρτιο, όταν και ήταν δεμένο στον προλιμένα του Πειραιά!

DSCN6105.jpg DSCN6107.jpg DSCN6108.jpg

----------


## zozef

Καλησπερα σε ολους σας ,το πλοιο ειναι ετοιμο!!!!!!!!
IMG_9289NA.JPG

----------


## Marioukos

Κατα > Καινουριο ! ! !

----------


## CORFU

εμαθα ότι αυτό θα αντικαταστησει το Ι και το ΙΙ στο Μπαρι

----------


## despo

> εμαθα ότι αυτό θα αντικαταστησει το Ι και το ΙΙ στο Μπαρι


Μολις για 2 δρομολόγια, σήμερα απο την Πάτρα και στις 5/12.

----------


## manolisfissas

Το SUPERFAST XII στον Πειραιά όταν ήταν στην Ε1 στις 18-03-2013.  :Surprised: 

SUPERFASTX II 18-03-2013 01.gif.

----------


## pantelis2009

Φεύγοντας από Ηγουμενίτσα, φωτογραφημένο από το Άνω Χώρα ΙΙ.

SUPERFAST XII 156 24-08-2014.jpg

----------


## kwstasa4

10711183_838479459519532_1605647565_n.jpg Σουπερφαστ 12 τελη ιουνιου στην ανκονα τραβηγμενο απο το κρουζ ολυμπια

----------


## Nautilia News

*Το SUPERFAST XII στα Δωδεκάνησα*

----------


## thanos75

Με το δώδεκα στα Δωδεκάνησα λοιπόν φέτος... :Tears Of Joy:  Θα μπορούσε να είναι και ένα από τα φετινά σλόγκανς ίσως της εταιρίας.  Προσωπικά πολύ χαίρομαι που θα βλέπουμε ένα από τα εναπομείναντα κόκκινα θηρία στο Αιγαίο. Αν και ίσως να αποδειχθεί αρκετά μεγάλο για τα δεδομένα της κίνησης της συγκεκριμένης γραμμής, εγώ προσωπικά εύχομαι ολόψυχα να τα πάει πολύ πολύ καλά.

----------


## express adonis

το πλοιο βρισκεται πολυ κοντα στις κροατικες ακτες γιατι η αδριατικη βραζει...

----------


## CORFU

Tο πλοιο απο το απογευμα κοβει βολτεs στην Κροατικεs ακτεs αφου ειναι αδυνατο να πλησιασει το λιμανι τηs ANCONAS

----------


## kkouz

Καλησπέρα σε όλους. Ξέρουμε ποτε θα κατηφορίσει προς τα Δωδεκάνησα;

----------


## gpap2006

8 Μαίου φαίνεται στο πρόγραμμα αν δεν αλλάξει κάτι..

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο ανατολικά από την Αίγινα με προορισμό τον Πειραιά.
Εδώ όπως είχε ποζάρει το SUPERFAST XII στις 30-01-2013 όταν ήταν στο κόκκινο του Πειραιά.

SUPERFAST XII 150 30-01-2013.jpg

----------


## Hlektrologos.ath

με το πρωινο καφεδακι...SuperFast01.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Και εδώ φωτογραφημένο στις 13.00 μ.μ από την Κυνόσουρα, στη ΝΑΥΣΙ που πήγε και έδεσε.

SUPERFAST XII 158 25-04-2015.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος είναι η πρώτη φορά που δένει στο Πέραμα πλοίο της Superfast

----------


## despo

Εκανε τα 'εγκαίνια' το 11 και τωρα ακολουθεί το 12.

----------


## thanos75

Τί εργασίες κάνει ακριβώς στο Πέραμα? Πίστευα ότι θα ξεκινούσε άμεσα για Δωδεκάνησα με το που θαα ερχόταν από Πάτρα

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Τί εργασίες κάνει ακριβώς στο Πέραμα? Πίστευα ότι θα ξεκινούσε άμεσα για Δωδεκάνησα με το που θαα ερχόταν από Πάτρα


Έτσι κι αλλιώς η έναρξη των δρομολογίων του για τα Δωδεκάνησα έχει παραταθεί εδώ και καιρό για τις 8 Μαΐου. Τώρα μένει να δούμε αν πραγματικά θα ξεκινήσει ή θα υπάρξει και νέα παράταση.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πρωτομαγιά, πρυμοπλαγιοδετημένο στην προβλήτα 1 του Περάματος.

IMG_0236.jpg
_Πέραμα - 01/05/2015_

----------


## thanos75

Έκανα δοκιμές στο σύστημα κρατήσεων της BSF και τελικά το πλοίο εμφανίζεται στα δρομολόγια από την τελευταία εβδομάδα του Μαιου και μετά.   Με άλλα λόγια θα ξεκινήσει γύρω στο τριήμερο του Αγίου Πνεύματος

----------


## gpap2006

Δευτέρα 25/5 πρώτο δρομολόγιο Δωδεκάνησα.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το νέο λογότυπο που προστέθηκε στις μπάντες του πλοίου με αφορμή τα 20 χρόνια ζωής που κλείνει φέτος η Superfast Ferries!

header_20xronia_inside_en.jpg

Επίσης, την Παρασκευή 22 Μαΐου στις 12:00 θα πραγματοποιηθεί συνέντευξη τύπου εντός του πλοίου στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά (ντοκ 3).

----------


## manolisfissas

Το πλοίο είναι μέσα στο λιμάνι δίπλα από το B.S.2.

----------


## despo

Για να δούμε το 2ο πέρασμά του στην ακτοπλοία θα κρατήσει πολύ ;

----------


## Giovannis

Αν ευσταθουν οι φημες για το bs1, τοτε θα κρατησει!

----------


## geokou72a

> Αν ευσταθουν οι φημες για το bs1, τοτε θα κρατησει!


Φημες οχι βεβαιοτητα.

----------


## Giovannis

> Φημες οχι βεβαιοτητα.


Και οχι μονο...

----------


## thanos75

Μακάρι να κρατήσει η παρουσία τόσο του ΧΙ όσο και του ΧΙΙ.  Αν και στο παρελθόν είχαν ακουστεί διάφορα σενάρια ότι μπορεί και αυτά να πάρουν το δρόμο της πώλησης όπως και τόσα άλλα κόκκινα πριν από αυτά, ειλικρινά I cross my fingers (που λέμε και στα ελληνικά :Fat: ) να παραμείνουν και τα δύο σε ελληνικά χέρια, και στην ελληνική ακτοπλοια ανεξαρτήτως γραμμής.  Να θυμίσω ότι σήμερα το μεσημέρι θα γίνει και κάποια εκδήλωση στο πλοίο για τα 20χρονα της εταιρίας αλλά και  παρουσίαση για την έναρξη των καινούριων του δρομολογίων στο Αιγαίο

----------


## Giovannis

> ... να παραμείνουν και τα δύο σε ελληνικά χέρια, και στην ελληνική ακτοπλοια ανεξαρτήτως γραμμής....


Στην ελληνικη ακτοπλοια γιατι τα χερια δεν ειναι ελληνικα ακριβως  :Wink:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στην ελληνικη ακτοπλοια γιατι τα χερια δεν ειναι ελληνικα ακριβως


Σωστά,τώρα πιά είναι Αμερικάνοι από πίσω,όπως κ προηγουμένως από Εμιράτα...
Τουλάχιστον δουλεύουν Έλληνες κ έχουν την γαλανόλευκη στην πρύμη :Pride: .

----------


## Giovannis

> κ έχουν την γαλανόλευκη στην πρύμη.


Αυτο μας εκαψε

----------


## karavofanatikos

Πλοίαρχος στο πλοίο έχει αναλάβει ο Cpt Ηλίας Βερβενιώτης!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Αυτο μας εκαψε


Τι θέλεις να πεις;

----------


## Giovannis

> Τι θέλεις να πεις;


Οτι αντι η ελληνικη σημαια να γινει ανταγωνιστικη εγινε εντελως μη-ανταγωνιστικη. Την βγαζουν ολοι ενω επρεπε να την εχουν ολοι. Αντι να βοηθαει την ελληνικη ναυτιλια την καταστρεφει. Θελαμε φουλ συνθεσεις και οι ναυτικοι ειναι ανεργοι! Οταν νομοθετουν ασχετοι με το αντικειμενο (οχι μονο εδω αλλα παντου) το αποτελεσμα ειναι το ακριβως αντιθετο απο το αναμενομενο!




παρεπιπτοντως οι τιμες του ΧΙΙ για δωδεκανησα ειναι τσιμπιμενες σε σχεση με το bs1±!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Οτι αντι η ελληνικη σημαια να γινει ανταγωνιστικη εγινε εντελως μη-ανταγωνιστικη. Την βγαζουν ολοι ενω επρεπε να την εχουν ολοι. Αντι να βοηθαει την ελληνικη ναυτιλια την καταστρεφει. Θελαμε φουλ συνθεσεις και οι ναυτικοι ειναι ανεργοι! Οταν νομοθετουν ασχετοι με το αντικειμενο (οχι μονο εδω αλλα παντου) το αποτελεσμα ειναι το ακριβως αντιθετο απο το αναμενομενο!±!


Συμφωνώ κ εκεί που υπάρχει είναι είτε από σκοπιμότητα είτε από πατριωτισμό.Το τελευταίο μπορεί να συμβαίνει σε κάποιους παραδοσιακούς ποντοπόρους όπου κ εκεί μόνο οι αξιωματικοί είναι Έλληνες.

----------


## thanos75

Να ευχηθώ με το παρόν μου post (που είναι και το 1000ο μου-  :Cocksure: ) καλή αρχή στο νέο του δρομολόγιο του Superfast XII....και πάνω απ'όλα υγεία και καλό καλοκαίρι στον καπτα-Ηλία Βερβενιώτη και σε όλο το πλήρωμα του υπέροχου αυτού πλοίου.  Το πλοίο έφυγε κανονικά και πριν λίγο στο ais το είδα που πέταγε με 27 κόμβους.  Περιμένω πως και πως να το ταξιδέψω τον Ιούλιο :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## Nautilia News

*SUPERFAST XII: Πρώτη άφιξη στην Κω*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aπο οτι βλεπω ο καπτα Ηλιας κανει θαυματα με τον κοκκινο πυραυλο στα λιμανια και μπραβο του ...απιστευτα πραγματα!!!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Φίλε Ben Bruce μιλάμε για έναν από τους κορυφαίους της ''πιάτσας'' ας μου επιτραπεί η έκφραση.

----------


## ιθακη

Πραγματικά αυτό το πλοίο, είναι ένα από τα στολίδια της ακτοπλοΐας μας, και κάνει πλέον τον Πειραιά ακόμα ποιό όμορφο.

Εδώ στις 29/05/15 λίγο πρίν την καθυστεριμένη, λόγο αυξημένης κίνησης, αναχώρησής του

SUPERFAST_XII.jpg

Και εδώ στις 19:35 που περνούσε τα φανάρια του Πειραιά

SUPERFAST_XII (1).jpg

και συναντήθηκε με το ομόσταυλο Πάτμος, ανταλλάσοντας σφυρίγματα 
SUPERFAST_XII (2).jpg BLUE_STAR_PATMOS (1).jpg

Πραγματικά, η μπουρού του κόκκινου έχει πολύ ωραίο ήχο......

Αφιερωμένες στον φοβερό καπετάν Ηλία Βερβενιώτη

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Παρα πολυ ωραιες Γιωργη, ειδικα αυτες απο τη συναντηση. 

Μονο που θα τις ηθελα χωρις το ονομα πανω...

----------


## ιθακη

Νιονιετο ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σου λόγια.....

Όσο για το θέμα του watermark, οσο υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που δεν σέβονται τον κόπο του άλλου, και το μόνο που τους νοιάζει ειναι το c(L)opyright, θα ανεβαίνουν έτσι, και σε μικρή ανάλυση.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> και συναντήθηκε με το ομόσταυλο Πάτμος


Ομόσταυλο: της ίδιας εταιρείας, ομογάλακτο: του ίδιου ομίλου.
Μικρό το κακό.Πάντως,ωραίες οι φωτό σου. :Fat:

----------


## ιθακη

Διαχειρίζεται απο την blue star , άρα ομοσταυλο

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Διαχειρίζεται απο την blue star , άρα ομοσταυλο


Eίναι θέμα πλοιοκτησίας ή του άλλου brand name.Λέξεις με τόσο μικρή διαφορά κ χωρίς νομική υπόσταση.

----------


## ιθακη

Σωστός....

----------


## Ilias 92

Πραγματικά πολυ ευχάριστη η δρομολόγηση του ΣΦ12 στα Δωδεκανησα αλλα εδω στην Ροδο πέρασε  στα πολυ ψηλά. Ο κόσμος εδω ειναι αρκετά κακομαθημένος για να ταξιδεύει με το καραβι.
Ηρθε ενα πραγματικά φοβερό πλοιο, κόσμημα για την παγκόσμια επιβατική ναυτιλια, το ταξιδι μαζι του  ειναι επιβεβλημένο.
Αν και δεν εχω χρόνο υπόσχομαι φωτό το συντομότερο.

----------


## manoubras 33

Καλησπέρα φίλοι και καλό μήνα! Πριν από λίγο η αναχώρηση από την Σύρα, σε τέσσερις φωτογραφίες...!

DSCN4874.jpg DSCN4883.jpg DSCN4927.jpg DSCN4935.jpg

----------


## thanos75

> Πραγματικά πολυ ευχάριστη η δρομολόγηση του ΣΦ12 στα Δωδεκανησα αλλα εδω στην Ροδο πέρασε στα πολυ ψηλά. Ο κόσμος εδω ειναι αρκετά κακομαθημένος για να ταξιδεύει με το καραβι.
> Ηρθε ενα πραγματικά φοβερό πλοιο, κόσμημα για την παγκόσμια επιβατική ναυτιλια, το ταξιδι μαζι του ειναι επιβεβλημένο.
> Αν και δεν εχω χρόνο υπόσχομαι φωτό το συντομότερο.


Αχ....φίλε Ηλία! Θα μπορούσα να χαρακτηρίσω ίσως τον κόσμο στο νησί "κακομαθημένο" όσον αφορά άλλα πράγματα, όμως σε ό,τι έχει να κάνει με τα ταξίδια με καράβι, δεν τον θεωρώ "κακομαθημένο" αλλά μάλλον λογικό.  Όταν για παράδειγμα, μπορείς να πας από τη Ρόδο στην Αθήνα με τη Ryanair με 60 ευρώ πήγαινε-έλα , ή και φθηνότερα εάν κλείσεις το εισιτήριο πιο νωρίς, γιατί ο ροδίτης να προτιμήσει τα 60 ευρώ της οικονομικής ή τα 73 ευρώ που είναι το φθηνότερο κρεβάτι σε καμπίνα (+ όλα τα άλλα παρελκόμενα έξοδα που συνεπάγεται ένα μακρύ ταξίδι με πλοίο όπως καφέδες και φαγητό) για ένα ταξίδι διάρκειας 13 ωρών!!!  Πρέπει κάποιος να είναι είτε τρελός (με την καλή έννοια πάντα :Cocksure: ) καραβολάτρης , είτε να θέλει να πάρει οπωσδήποτε το δικό του αυτοκίνητο για να το κάνει!  Ακόμα και η Aegean έχει κατά περιόδους μερικές πολύ καλές προσφορές για Ρόδο.  
Και για να επανέλθω στο Superfast XII, αυτό το κόσμημα της παγκόσμιας (όπως ορθότατα είπες φίλε μου) ακτοπλοιας αναβαθμίζει τη γραμμή της Δωδεκανήσου (αλλά και τη Σύρο και την Αμοργό), κυρίως ως προς το επίπεδο των παρεχομένων ξενοδοχειακών υπηρεσιών εν πλω, αλλά και ως προς τη μεταφορική ικανότητα αυτοκινήτων και φορτηγών

----------


## αιγαιοπλόος

Χτες έκανε Πάτμο - Σύρο (στο ημερήσιο δρομολόγιο της Δευτέρας του Αγ. Πνεύματος) 3.30 ώρες!

----------


## Giovannis

> Χτες έκανε Πάτμο - Σύρο (στο ημερήσιο δρομολόγιο της Δευτέρας του Αγ. Πνεύματος) 3.30 ώρες!



Αυτο τους εκαψε στην κρητη αυτο θα τους καψει και εκει, αλλα που μυαλοοοοο

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Αυτο τους εκαψε στην κρητη αυτο θα τους καψει και εκει, αλλα που μυαλοοοοο


Είχε να ξανακατέβει μετά πάλι.........να ξεφορτώσει να φορτώσει....μαγκιά του......Και εν κατακλείδι τωρα μας πειράζει που έχουμε βαπόρια που άμα χρειαστεί ανοιγουν?......και το συγκεκριμένο άμα ανοιξει τρέμουν τα νερά. Ότι και να λέμε η Attica ειναι η βιτρίνα της ακτοπλοίας μας....ειτε μας αρεσει είτε όχι. Και μπράβο της που έβαλε τετοιου επιπέδου βαπόρι στα Δωδεκάνησα.....

----------


## Giovannis

> Είχε να ξανακατέβει μετά πάλι.........να ξεφορτώσει να φορτώσει....μαγκιά του......Και εν κατακλείδι τωρα μας πειράζει που έχουμε βαπόρια που άμα χρειαστεί ανοιγουν?......και το συγκεκριμένο άμα ανοιξει τρέμουν τα νερά.



Εννοειται πως δεν με ενοχλει που ανοιγει! Αλλα πρεπει να βγαζει τα εξοδα του! Γιατι μετα θα το κλαιμε! Και επειδη ουτε στη κρητη εβγαζε τα εξοδα του και εφυγε το ιδιο συμβαινει και εδω!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

¶λλο Κρήτη που εκει το παιχνιδι παιζεται αλλιώς καλώς ή κακός και άλλο Δωδεκάνησα.....

----------


## roussosf

> Χτες έκανε Πάτμο - Σύρο (στο ημερήσιο δρομολόγιο της Δευτέρας του Αγ. Πνεύματος) 3.30 ώρες!


είναι νομίζω το γρηγορότερο της ακτοπλοίας
είναι κόκκινο σαν Ferarri
έχεις και καλό πιλότο
τρέμε Louis Hamilton :Fat:

----------


## zozef

Τα ρεμέτζα του  πλοίου στη Σύρο είναι άπαιχτα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
IMG_2082 - na.JPG

----------


## roussosf

> Τα ρεμέτζα του  πλοίου στη Σύρο είναι άπαιχτα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> IMG_2082 - na.JPG


και που είναι τα video??????????????????
όλο λόγια είσαστε.................

----------


## zozef

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RhQ5jmjWyA8
Το βιντεακι είναι ενός νέου καραβολάτρη που πιστεύω στο άμεσο μέλλον θα οργώνει τις θάλασσες και τα λιμάνια μας!!

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Πανέμορφο βίντεο ενός μοναδικού βαποριού στη λατρεμένη μου Σύρα. Υπέροχη μανούβρα από τον cpt Ηλία Βερβενιώτη. Μπουρού για να ανατριχιάζεις.Στο συγκεκριμένο ταξίδι έσπασε και ένα ρεκόρ χρόνου ταξιδιού Σύρος-Πειραιάς από συμβατικό πλοίο( Παναγία Τήνου μην ζηλεύεις σε αγαπάμε ακόμα και δεν σε ξεχνάμε....για τις παλιές καραβάνες.Επιτρέψτε μου σαν ρομαντικός να μην αναφέρω νεότερα βαπόρια που είχαν σπάσει το ρεκόρ του όπως BS Ιθάκη-Παρος-Νάξος.  2 ώρες και 58 λεπτά μετρημένα. Αν υπολογίσουμε ότι το βαπόρι έκοψε στο Σαρωνικό λόγω κανονισμών τότε μιλάμε για μέση ταχύτητα η οποία κυμάνθηκε άνω των 28 κόμβων. Και δεν είναι μόνο η ταχύτητα που διαθέτει αυτό το βαπόρι.Και πάλι ένα μπράβο στην Attica για τη δρομολόγηση του βαποριού στα νερά μας.

----------


## Giannis G.

Ο πύραυλος ξεκουράζεται στην Ρόδο..
DSCN0145.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Ο κόκκινος πύραυλος προχθές στον Πειραιά ξεφορτώνοντας . 
SUPERFAST-XII-29.06.2015.jpg
Καλό μήνα σε όλους και όλες.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Πλούσιο φωτορεπορτάζ απ' την παρθενική άφιξη του Superfast XII στα Κατάπολα Αμοργού!

http://www.amorgos-news.gr/to-superf...1%CE%B3%CF%8C/

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_     Το "κοκκινο βελος" στα Καταπολα!!! Πανεμορφες εικονες!!! _

----------


## manolisfissas

Η άφιξη του κόκκινου πύραυλου στο μεγάλο λιμάνι στις 9:10 το βράδυ του Σαββάτου.

SUPERFAST-XII-4.7.2015-01.jpg.
4.7.2015

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eνα απο τα καλυτερα βαπορια του πλανητη με ενα απο τους καλυτερους πλοιαρχους παει το πλοιο κολοσσος στην πανεμορφη αμοργο.....οτι καλυτερο

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Τα είπες όλα αγαπητέ φίλε BEN.....ο απόλυτος συνδυασμός. Αυτό το βαπόρι κάνει ακόμα και τους πιο ρομαντικούς και αυστηρούς να το λατρέψουν.Εγώ το λάτρεψα!!!!!!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Τα είπες όλα αγαπητέ φίλε BEN.....ο απόλυτος συνδυασμός. Αυτό το βαπόρι κάνει ακόμα και τους πιο ρομαντικούς και αυστηρούς να το λατρέψουν.Εγώ το λάτρεψα!!!!!!!!


_ Ετσι ακριβως!!! 

_DSCN9804ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

_Στο μεγαλο λιμανι 10-6-2015_

----------


## pantelis2009

Το SUPERFAST XII ........ 27-07-2015 στις 07.50 π.μ φωτογραφημένο πάνω από το Έλενα Φ, πηγαίνοντας για Σαλαμίνα.
Για τους πολλούς φίλους του.

SUPERFAST XII 168 27-07-2015.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Λουσμενο  απο τις ακτινες του ηλιου  αναδεικνυεται  περιτρανα  η ομορφια του!!!    
 Πανεμορφη η φωτογραφια που μας χαρισες φιλε Παντελη!!! _

----------


## thanos75

Ταξίδεψα πριν περίπου 2 εβδομάδες με το πλοίο από Πειραιά για Σύρο και πιο συγκεκριμένα 15 Ιουλίου.  Έκανα πραγματικά ένα υπέροχο ταξίδι.  Το πλοίο πραγματικά αψεγάδιαστο.  Το μεγαλύτερο μέρος του ταξιδιού το βγάλαμε στο 10ο ντεκ στο χώρο της πισίνας.  Μου άρεσε το γεγονός πως ενώ σε μεγάλο μήκος του συγκεκριμένου ντεκ υπάρχουν ανεμοθώρακες, εντούτοις δεν έχουν τόσο έντονη τη φιμέ επίστρωση όπως άλλα πλοία αυτού του τύπου και έτσι έχεις πραγματικά απρόσκοπτη θέα στο πέλαγος.  Όμορφα και πεντακάθαρα και τα πρυμνιά ανοιχτά καταστρώματα.  Ένα άκρως σύγχρονο πλοίο το οποίο όμως μπορεί να είναι και πραγματικά καραβολατρικό.  Επιπλέον όλο το πλήρωμα ευγενέστατο και πάντα πρόθυμο για καθετί.  Νοιώθω την ανάγκη να δώσω τα εύσημά μου ιδιαίτερα στο πλήρωμα εστίασης.  Είχαμε ένα εξαιρετικό γεύμα στο a-la carte εστιατόριο του πλοίου -ίσως το καλύτερο που έκανα ποτέ σε πλοίο.  Με άλλα λόγια ένα ταξίδι 3μισι ωρών με νότα κρουαζιέρας!!! :Fat: 
Την ημέρα που ταξίδευα δεν θα έλεγα πως είχε ιδιαίτερο κόσμο .  Μάλιστα ένα σαλόνι με αεροπορικά στο 7ο ντεκ ήταν τελείως κλειστό.  Καταλαβαίνω βέβαια και τη συγκυρία με τα capital controls που σίγουρα έχουν αποθαρρύνει πολλούς Έλληνες από το να ταξιδεύουν.  Το θετικό τουλάχιστον ήταν ότι το πάνω γκαράζ ήταν φουλ στη νταλίκα και τα φορτηγά (όσο έβλεπα από το ανοιχτό κατάστρωμα του 7ου ντεκ).  Μακάρι πάντως να συνεχίζουμε να το βλέπουμε για καιρό στο Αιγαίο :Cocksure:

----------


## Ilias 92

Καλημέρα σε όλους, πριν απο ενα τέταρτο. Πρωινό πρωινό!!
image.jpg

----------


## maria korre

<<Γεια σου καπετάν Ηλία>>

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Πραγματικά συγκινητικό.Το "δέσιμο" του νησιώτη με το καράβι κ αντίστροφα.Είναι ένα συναίσθημα που όλοι οι άλλοι δεν μπορούν να το καταλάβουν.
Δεν το θυμάμαι στα αρχαία αλλά ο Ηρόδοτος είχε πει "'Εχουμε γη κ πατρίδα όταν έχουμε πλοία στη θάλασσα".Ελλάδα με τα καράβια σου! :Pride:  :Pride:

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αποχαιρετισμος στην ομορφη Αμοργο και ειδικοτερα στα Καταπολα, εξαιρετικος...

Μα τι μπουρου εχει; Απιθανη !!!

https://vimeo.com/138517675

----------


## avvachrist

Όντως η μπουρού του είναι όλα τα λεφτά!!!

----------


## proussos

BCR_5021 (1).jpg

*Πάτμος 06/09/2015 , τελευταία αναχώρηση υπό το φως της ημέρας !
Φωτογραφία : Αλέξανδρος Ιονέσκου*

----------


## roussosf

Αντε να¨ρχει η Παρασκευη να ξαναδούμε τις "ροδιες " από την ...........FERRARI

DSC00756 - Αντιγραφή.JPG

έστω και στο ρελαντί..............

----------


## fourtounakis

η μπορού είναι ίδια με την αείμνηστη Ροδάνθη !

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Στο  "Νησι των  Ιπποτων"    βρεθηκε στις 15-10-2015 ο Τηνιος καραβολατρης Λεανδρος και δεν εχασε την ευκαιρια να φωτογραφησει αλλα και να φωτογραφηθει με το πανεμορφο "κοκκινο βελος"!!! 

_DSCN0827ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpgDSCN0846ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

_ Σουπερφαστ XII το πανεμορφο σκαρι στο λιμανι της Ροδου στις 15-10-2015

_

----------


## SteliosK

To πανέμορφο Superfast XII  νότια της πάτμου σήμερα τα ξημερώματα!

sk_1035.jpg

----------


## zozef

Από το σημερινό του πέρασμα έξω από τον Φοίνικα της Σύρου
IMG_2397 - NA.JPG

----------


## thanos75

> Από το σημερινό του πέρασμα έξω από τον Φοίνικα της Σύρου
> IMG_2397 - NA.JPG


Φίλε μου δεν είναι απλώς φωτογραφία, ζωγραφιά κουκλίστικη είναι...χίλια likes ειλικρινά από εμένα :Tears Of Joy: .  Αλήθεια πώς και πέρασε από εκεί σήμερα και μάλιστα πρωί?  Να υποθέσω ότι δεν προσέγγισε Ερμούπολη και πήγε κατευθείαν Κω ή Πάτμο?

----------


## roussosf

> Από το σημερινό του πέρασμα έξω από τον Φοίνικα της Σύρου
> IMG_2397 - NA.JPG




Τι έγινε?
Άλλαξαν τα ωραρια?

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ήταν έκτακτο δρομολόγιο αμέσως μετά τη λήξη της απεργίας από Πειραιά στις 06:30 για Κω - Ρόδο. Η πορεία ήταν νότια της Σύρου, αλλά ο Cpt Ηλίας είπε να κάνει μια μικρή παράκαμψη να χαιρετήσει τη γενέτειρά του! 

Υ.Γ: Zozef, η φωτογραφία είναι εκπληκτική!

----------


## despo

Πρώτη εμφάνιση του πλοίου (αν δεν κάνω λάθος), στη Σαντορίνη, οπου θα προσεγγίσει στα δρομολόγια απο Πειραιά στις 12/11 και στην επιστροφή απο τη Ρόδο στις 13/11.

----------


## CORFU

Για δεξαμενισμο φετοs το πλοιο και η εταιρεια επελεξαν την ομορφη Μαλτα !!!!!! ??????

----------


## despo

Κόλησαν φαίνεται το ... μικρόβιο απο τους συνεταίρους τους που έστειλαν εκεί τον Βενιζέλο. Οπως και να έχει το θέμα πάντως, αυτό είναι η απόλυτη ξεφτίλα !!!

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Για δεξαμενισμο φετοs το πλοιο και η εταιρεια επελεξαν την ομορφη Μαλτα !!!!!! ??????


Πραγματικά κρίμα! Τόσες υπερσύγχρονες μονάδες υπάρχουν στην Ολλανδία!

----------


## thanos75

Και να σκεφτεί κανείς ότι πριν 2 χρόνια -όπως και όλα τα τελευταία χρόνια- το πλοίο είχε κάνει το δεξαμενισμό του στο Νεώριο στη Σύρο.  Και γενικά πάντα χαιρόμουν το γεγονός ότι η Attica έδινε δουλειά στο ναυπηγείο-και κατ'επέκταση και περισσότερη ζωή στο νησί.  Κρίμα...από κάθε άποψη.  Από την άλλη πλευρά τέτοιες κινήσεις είναι ενδεικτικές των δυσλειτουργειών αλλά και της γενικότερης οικονομικής κρίσης στις ελληνικές δεξαμενές και στα ελληνικά ναυπηγεία γενικότερα.  
Μια ερώτηση επίσης ήθελα να κάνω: Μετά την επιστροφή του από τη Μάλτα, αναμένεται να κάνει σκάντζες σε άλλα πλοία του ομίλου ή απλά θα ξεχειμωνιάσει κάπου μέχρι τον Απρίλιο?

----------


## Giovannis

> Κόλησαν φαίνεται το ... μικρόβιο απο τους συνεταίρους τους που έστειλαν εκεί τον Βενιζέλο. Οπως και να έχει το θέμα πάντως, αυτό είναι η απόλυτη ξεφτίλα !!!


Καμμια ξεφτιλα! Οταν πουληθουν τα δικα μας και αρχισουν να δουλευουν σοβαρα τοτε θα κανουν εδω τους δεξαμενισμους τους! 

Οποτε στραβοξυπνησουν οι συνδικαληστες κλεινουν τα ναυπηγεια! Ασε που ειναι πιο οικονομικα να πανε να ρθουνε και να δεξαμενιστουνε απο εδω! Και στην ωρα τους οχι οποτε να ναι!




> Μια ερώτηση επίσης ήθελα να κάνω: Μετά την επιστροφή του από τη Μάλτα, αναμένεται να κάνει σκάντζες σε άλλα πλοία του ομίλου ή απλά θα ξεχειμωνιάσει κάπου μέχρι τον Απρίλιο?


Λενε πως θα κανει ολες τις σκαντζες του ομιλου!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> απλά θα ξεχειμωνιάσει κάπου μέχρι τον Απρίλιο?


Νομίζω ότι όσο υπάρχουν λάθρο κ είναι πολλοί ακόμα δεν υπάρχει περιθώριο γιά να ξεχειμωνιάσει κανένα.Γενικότερα τους "έφεξε" !

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

Σε μιαμιση ώρα παρθενικη του άφιξη στη Μυτιλήνηηηη

----------


## pantelis2009

Γιατί είναι τόση ώρα έξω από το λιμάνι????

----------


## despo

Αυριο το απόγευμα λέει το σύστημα κρατήσεων οτι θα κάνει δρομολόγιο, για ποιό λόγο το στείλανε εκει απο σήμερα ;

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

Aπο χτες αραγε εχει σβήσει μηχανές [που καθεται εκει έξω οι είναι σταντ μπαι?

----------


## tolaras

Σήμερα ένα πλοίο της εταιρίας (πιθανώς το Σουπερφαστ 1), βρίσκεται έξω από το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης, από το πρωί, αραγμένο :Worked Till 5am: ... Μου φαίνεται περίεργο, γιατί δεν θυμάμαι ποτέ να ήρθε κανένα τέτοιο πλοίο ξανά κατά εδώ... :Sour: 

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να ήρθα για πρόσφυγες και λάθρο???

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

> Σήμερα ένα πλοίο της εταιρίας (πιθανώς το Σουπερφαστ 1), βρίσκεται έξω από το λιμάνι της Μυτιλήνης, από το πρωί, αραγμένο... Μου φαίνεται περίεργο, γιατί δεν θυμάμαι ποτέ να ήρθε κανένα τέτοιο πλοίο ξανά κατά εδώ...
> 
> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να ήρθα για πρόσφυγες και λάθρο???


To πλοίο δεν ειναι απο σήμερα έξω από το λιμάνι είναι από χτες το βράδυ ...ναι για την μεταφορά προσφύγων έχει έρθει

----------


## tolaras

Σε ευχαριστω φιλε μου για την ενημερωση!!!

----------


## SteliosK

Το πανέμορφο _Superfast XΙΙ_ κατά την άφιξη του στη Κω πριν λίγες μέρες.

DSC_1442.jpg sk_1443.jpg sk_1446.jpg sk_1447.jpg
Αφιερωμένες στον καπτα Σπύρο και όλο το ναυτιλία!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Superfast XII σε 2 ώρες περίπου φτάνει στη Μυτιλήνη....προφανώς για άλλο ένα φορτίο με μετανάστες. 
Εδώ όπως πόζαρε στο φακό μου στις 07/10/2015 στον Πειραιά, φωτογραφημένο από το Μπρούφας.

SUPERFAST-XII-179-07-10-2015.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

*SUPERFAST XII:  ένας παράξενος επισκέπτης στη Σαντορίνη (video)*

----------


## seajets

Σημερα εχει δρομολογιο για Ηρακλειο, νομιζω.

----------


## androu

ναι είναι στο Ηράκλειο μετά απο πολύ καιρό !

----------


## pantelis2009

> Για δεξαμενισμο φετοs το πλοιο και η εταιρεια επελεξαν την ομορφη Μαλτα !!!!!! ??????


Όπως μας είχε πει και ο φίλος CORFU πριν ένα μήνα, το πλοίο ήδη από εχθές βρίσκεται στη Μάλτα για το δεξαμενισμό του. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.
Εδώ σε παλαιότερη συνάντηση μου με το υπέροχο πλοίο.

SUPERFAST-XII-170-27-07-2015.jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το πλοιο τελιωσε τον δεξαμενισμό του και έχει βάλει πλώρη για την Πάτρα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο ανοικτά από το Κατάκολο σύμφωνα με το AIS του κατευθυνόμενο προς τον Πειραιά.

----------


## pantelis2009

Αυτή την ώρα ανοικτά απο Αίγινα με 23,3 μίλια και προορισμό όπως λέει στο AIS του τη Σύρο. Γιατί άραγε?????

----------


## mitsakos

Ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια Σύρο Πάτμο Κώ Ρόδο....

----------


## pantelis2009

> Ξεκίνησε δρομολόγια Σύρο Πάτμο Κώ Ρόδο....


Ο.Κ ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Χθες στο ντοκ 3 στον Πειραιά, λίγες ώρες μετά την επιστροφή του από την Πάτρα.

IMG_0101.jpg__IMG_0099.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 03/04/2016_

----------


## ΖΑΜΠΕΤΑΚΗΣ

Ο κοκκινος πυραυλος το περασμενο Νοεμβριο στη Μυτιληνη ..η μια φουνταρισμενος εξω απ το λιμανι και η αλλη αραγμενος μεσ στο λιμανι

----------


## hayabusa

H χθεσινή αναχώρηση του πλοίου από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά τραβηγμένη με drone  :Very Happy:

----------


## hayabusa

Σήμερα κατά την άφιξη του στο μεγάλο λιμάνι, από αέρος  :Wink: 

Καλή εβδομάδα σε όλους

----------


## hayabusa

Και το βίντεο φυσικά  :Smile:

----------


## panthiras1

Γιατί το παρουσιάζεται σαν πλοίο του στόλου και στο site της ΜΠΛΟΥ ΣΤΑΡ και στο site της ΣΟΥΠΕΡ ΦΑΣΤ;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Γιατί το παρουσιάζεται σαν πλοίο του στόλου και στο site της ΜΠΛΟΥ ΣΤΑΡ και στο site της ΣΟΥΠΕΡ ΦΑΣΤ;


,
Γιατί τα δρομολόγια εσωτερικού τα κάνει γιά λογαριασμό της BSF. Mικρό το...κακό,Γιάννης κερνάει Γιαννης πίνει! :Smile New:

----------


## manolisfissas

SUPERFAST-XII-24-6-2016-01.jpg
Ο κόκκινος πύραυλος στο μεγάλο λιμάνι.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Χθεσινά στιγμιότυπα με το Superfast XII στα γραφικά Κατάπολα της Αμοργού!

DSCN8247.jpg DSCN8260.jpg DSCN8263.jpg DSCN8286.jpg DSCN8290.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ποιος θα το έλεγε πριν κάποια χρόνια ότι θα πήγαινε ένα Superfast στην Αμοργό!  Ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ, πολυ ιδιαιτερος συνδιαμος βαποριου-λιμανιου-νησιου.

Περυσι ντοπιοι μας ειπαν οτι πηγε πολυ καλα, οπως αλλωστε και τα μεγαλα Μπλου Σταρ στο ιδιο δρομολογιο πολλα χρονια τωρα.

----------


## Joyrider

Εκπληκτικό, αν δεν το έβλεπα δεν θα το πίστευα !!!!!!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Εξαιρετικο βιντεο απο αερος στα φωτεινα Καταπολα της αγαπημενης Αμοργου.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Είναι πραγματικά ευλογία για το νησί της Αμοργού να έχει για τους θερινούς μήνες ένα θηριώδες κόσμημα που συνδέει με τον Πειραιά σε μόλις 5 ώρες και 15'. Βέβαια εκτός απ' την υψηλή ταχύτητα, τους υπερπολυτελείς χώρους και το αχανές γκαράζ, το δρομολόγιο του Σαββάτου σου χαρίζει επίσης μια σπάνια θαλάσσια διαδρομή που δύσκολα συναντά κανείς.

Ενώ το πλοίο εξέρχεται απ' τον όρμο των Καταπόλων, αρχίζεις να μετράς νησιά και μικρές νησίδες. Το μάτι σου χορταίνει απ' τον ορεινό όγκο του Ζα της Νάξου, τα Αντικέρια και τη Δονούσα που οριακά αχνοφαίνεται στον ορίζοντα.

DSCN8298.jpg DSCN8304.jpg

Παραπλέοντας την νότια ακτογραμμή των νησιών των Μικρών Κυκλάδων και κυρίως της παραδεισένιας Ηρακλειάς στο βάθος διαγράφεται η μορφή του μικρού και μεγάλου Αβέλα, των δύο μυθικών βραχονησίδων που πέταξε ο οργισμένος Κύκλωπας προς το πλοίο του Οδυσσέα.

DSCN8327.jpg

Καθώς τα ονειρικά "Φώκλαντ" μικραίνουν στον ορίζοντα, το θηριώδες πλοίο γυρίζει ανατολικότερα χαράσσοντας πορεία με 27,5+ knots για το δυτικότερο άκρο της Αντιπάρου!

DSCN8332.jpg

Μπορεί το ταξίδι να πλησιάζει στο τέλος του και να κυκλώνεσαι από μια δικαιολογημένη μελαγχολία, όμως το σούρουπο στο Σαρωνικό σε αποζημιώνει μ' ένα πανέμορφο ηλιοβασίλεμα.

DSCN8366.jpg

Υ.Γ: Καταπληκτικό βίντεο από αέρος που αποδεικνύει την μαεστρία που απαιτείται στην μανούβρα, ώστε το κόκκινο τέρας να δέσει στην μικρή για τα δεδομένα του πλοίου, προβλήτα.

----------


## hayabusa

Μερικά ακόμη εναέρια πλάνα από το υπέροχο πλοίο με πολύ κοντινή πτήση στην ιδιαίτερα εντυπωσιακή του πλώρη.

----------


## dionisos

> Μερικά ακόμη εναέρια πλάνα από το υπέροχο πλοίο με πολύ κοντινή πτήση στην ιδιαίτερα εντυπωσιακή του πλώρη.


Το βιντεο που ανεβασες δεν ανοιγει

----------


## hayabusa

Δοκίμασε να κανεις refresh στη σελίδα με CTRL + F5 

Δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με το βίντεο  :Smile:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δοκίμασε να κανεις refresh στη σελίδα με CTRL + F5 
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με το βίντεο


Δεν ανοίγει φίλε μου.

----------


## Georgius

> Δεν ανοίγει φίλε μου.


Σε 'μενα παντως δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα.

----------


## stathe174

και σε μένα ανοίγει κανονικά

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

άφιξη στον Πειραιά με μια πολύ εντυπωσιακή μανούβρα https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zF-F612_O6Q

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

Βραδυνή αναχώρηση απο τα Κατάπολα https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0O3ya45Tf2A

----------


## Maiandros

Το Superfast XII στα Κατάπολα της Αμοργού στις 13/8/2016 και εν πλω,ανοιχτά της Αμοργού,προς Πειραιά στις 3/9/2016  στο τελευταίο του ταξίδι για το νησί την σεζόν αυτή.

P8130237.jpg P8130238.jpg P9031729.jpg P9031739.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

> Το Superfast XII στα Κατάπολα της Αμοργού στις 13/8/2016 και εν πλω,ανοιχτά της Αμοργού,προς Πειραιά στις 3/9/2016  στο τελευταίο του ταξίδι για το νησί την σεζόν αυτή.
> 
> P8130237.jpg P8130238.jpg P9031729.jpg P9031739.jpg


Και από ότι κατάλαβα θα επιστρέψει στην Αδριατική

----------


## thanos75

> Και από ότι κατάλαβα θα επιστρέψει στην Αδριατική


Δεν νομίζω σε μόνιμη βάση...τις σκάντζες του Superfast XI του Olympic Champion, & του Hellenic Spirit θα κάνει (ότι δηλαδή κάνει κάθε χρόνο), αρχής γενομένης από 01/11! Μέχρι τέλη Οκτωβρίου σίγουρα στα Δωδεκάνησα αλλά με 3 δρομολόγια την εβδομάδα...

----------


## BOBKING

Σε μόνιμη βάση αποκλείεται ,αλλά μάλλον έτσι όπως τα λες θα είναι τα πράγματα

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Και από σήμερα ξανά στα ...παλιά του λημέρια στο Ηράκλειο (αισίως σχεδόν 8 χρόνια μετά το πρώτο δρομολόγιό του ως ανεξάρτητη εταιρεία τότε) για λίγες μέρες σαν αντικατάσταση του Blue Horizon. Όσοι πιστοί του προσέλθετε.... :Very Happy:

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Superfast XII αναχώρησε από τον Πειραιά και όπως γράφει στο AIS του πάει για Πάτρα.

----------


## CORFU

> Το Superfast XII αναχώρησε από τον Πειραιά και όπως γράφει στο AIS του πάει για Πάτρα.


Για την ακινησία τον Superfast I & II

----------


## thanos75

Το ίδιο πότε θα κάνει ακινησία? Ή δεν θα κάνει φέτος?

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Superfast XII έφυγε πριν καμιά ώρα από την Πάτρα ερχόμενο στον Πειραιά. Καλή συνέχεια σε όλους.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ενημερώθηκε η Λιμενική Αρχή Λέρου, πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, για περιστατικό δυσλειτουργίας στην μπουκάλα του εσωτερικού καταπέλτη (ράμπα) του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ “SUPERFAST XII” Ν.Π. 11052, κατά τη διάρκεια εκφόρτωσης οχημάτων στο λιμένα Λακκίου.
Η ανωτέρω δυσλειτουργία αποκαταστάθηκε με τη συνδρομή του πληρώματος, χωρίς να δημιουργηθεί πρόβλημα στην εκφόρτωση των εν λόγω οχημάτων, ενώ το πλοίο απέπλευσε με καθυστέρηση την 07:30 αντί της προγραμματισμένης 04:55, με προορισμό το λιμένα της Κω.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

*Η «παρθενική» προσέγγιση του «SUPERFAST XII” στην Κάλυμνο.(video)*Μάιος 27, 2017_3155_


_Κοινοποίηση στο Facebook
 Κάντε Tweet στο Twitter
_

__






_Πραγματοποιήθηκε  σήμερα Σάββατο 27 Μαίου 2017, η «παρθενική» προσέγγιση του πλοίου «SUPERFAST XII” στην Κάλυμνο._
_Στις 5:10  σήμερα το πρωί ,κατέπλευσε και προσέδεσε στον εξωτερικό μόλο του λιμένα Καλύμνου το πλοίο «SUPERFAST XII” εκτελώντας το δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς– Σύρος– Πάτμος –Λέρος—Κάλυμνος-Κως-Ρόδος._
_Με άνεση,χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα  και σχετικά γρήγορα ,αν και ήταν η πρώτη προσέγγιση του εν λόγω πλοίου στην Κάλυμνο ,προσέδεσε στον εξωτερικό μόλο._
_Το πλοίο παρέμεινε στην Κάλυμνο 25 λεπτά  και στις 5:35 αναχώρησε για Κω συνεχίζοντας το δρομολόγιο του._
_Στην Κάλυμνο αποβιβάστηκαν 23 επιβάτες ,ένα όχημα ΙΧΕ και 5 φορτηγά-νταλίκες._
_Επιβιβάστηκαν 22 άτομα. Ήταν τα παιδιά του Συλλόγου «Κάλυμνος Ακαδημία Καλαθοσφαίρισης» και οι συνοδοί τους που είχαν προορισμό τη Ρόδο._
_Μετά την εκβάθυσνη στον εξωτερικό μόλο η Κάλυμνος εντάχθηκε στα δρομολόγια  των μεγάλων πλοίων της Attica Group._
_Τα δρομολόγια που θα εκτελούνταιο με το SUPERFAST XII στην Κάλυμνο,σύμφωνα με τα επίσημα στοιχεία που μέχρι τώρα έχει ανακοινώσει η Εταιρεία  είναι:_
_-Από 19 Μαίου –27 Ιουνίου 2017 μία προσέγγιση εβδομαδιαίως._
_-Από 28 Ιουνίου –5 Σεπτεμβρίου 2017 δύο προσεγγίσεις εβδομαδιαίως_
_-Από 6 Σεπτεμβρίου μέχρι 31 Οκτωβρίου 2017 ένα δρομολόγιο όπως την περίοδο Μαίου-27/6._
_Αναλυτικό  ρεπορτάζ μπορείτε να δείτε πατώντας εδώ_
_Τα παραπάνω δρομολόγια έρχονται να προστεθούν στα ήδη τρία υφιστάμενα εβδομαδιαίως, που εκτελούνται από το BLUE STAR PATMOS μέχρι 23 Ιουνίου 2017 και από το BLUE STAR PAROS από 25 Ιουνίου 2017._
_Δείτε δύο video από τη σημερινή πρώτη προσέγγιση του SUPERFAST XII και την αναχώρηση του. Δείτε επίσης φωτογραφικό υλικό από την πρωινή άφιξη του πλοίου σήμερα Σάββατο 27 Μαίου 2017.

ΠΗΓΗ & ΒΙΝΤΕΟ_

----------


## pantelis2009

*Κακόγουστη φάρσα το τηλεφώνημα για βόμβα στο SUPERFAST XII*16 Ιουνίου 2017_0_
_545_


_Κοινοποίηση στο Facebook
 Κάντε Tweet στο Twitter
_

__
__

*Κακόγουστη φάρσα το τηλεφώνημα για βόμβα στο SUPERFAST XII**Τηλεφώνημα για ύπαρξη υπόπτου δέματος στο SUPERFAST XII στο λιμάνι Πειραιά.*

_Συγκεκριμένα, λίγο πριν αναχωρήσει από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά το οχηματαγωγό πλοίο της εταιρείας ATTICA GROUP, SUPERFAST XII, άγνωστος τηλεφώνησε για την ύπαρξη εκρηκτικού μηχανισμού μέσα στο πλοίο._



_¶μεσα σήμανε συναγερμός σε αστυνομικές και Λιμενικές αρχές του Πειραιά με αποτέλεσμα να εκκενωθεί το πλοίο για λόγους ασφάλειας._



_Αμέσως άνδρες της Λιμενικής Αστυνομίας και  μέλη των Ειδικών Δυνάμεων του Λιμενικού Σώματος μαζί με το προσωπικό του πλοίου, αποβίβασαν με ασφάλεια όλους τους επιβάτες, όπου και τους οδήγησαν σε απόσταση ασφαλείας από την προβλήτα που βρίσκονταν δεμένο το SUPERFAST XII και προχώρησαν σε εξονυχιστικό έλεγχο του πλοίου._



_Η όλη επιχείρηση διήρκησε περίπου μία ώρα, όπου αναγκαστικά ταλαιπώρησε τους επιβάτες αλλά και το προσωπικό του πλοίου, αφού αποδείχτηκε ότι το τηλεφώνημα ήταν φάρσα._



_Μετά το πέρας της όλης επιχείρησης, ο πλοίαρχος του πλοίου πήρε το ΟΚ από την Λιμενική Αρχή ώστε να πραγματοποιήσει κανονικά το δρομολόγιο του._



_Το πλοίο τελικά αναχώρησε με μία ώρα καθυστέρηση για Σύρο, Πάτμο, Λέρο, Κάλυμνο, Κω και Ρόδο.
ΠΗΓΗ_

----------


## pantelis2009

Μετά το Blue Star 2 και το Superfast XII έπιασε στο λιμάνι του Κέφαλου στην Κω. Πάλι καλά που υπάρχει και αυτό και μπορούν ......γιατί το άλλο λιμάνι θα το δουν σε κανένα χρόνο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μετά το Blue Star 2 και το Superfast XII έπιασε στο λιμάνι του Κέφαλου στην Κω. Πάλι καλά που υπάρχει και αυτό και μπορούν ......γιατί το άλλο λιμάνι θα το δουν σε κανένα χρόνο.


Aπορώ το πώς πιάνουν εκεί διότι ουσιαστικά είναι κάτι παραπανω από αλιευτικό καταφύγιο κ μου φαίνεται έχει ράμπα γιά τα αρματαγωγά του ΠΝ,όποιος ξέρει καλύτερα ας με διορθώσει. Εγώ πίστευα ότι με πολλή προσοχή μόνο το BS PAROS θα μπορούσε να πέσει εκεί.
Το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι όλα στην Ελλαδα πάνε παντού χάρη στους πλοιάρχους μας. :Encouragement:  :Congratulatory:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ολόκληρη Κως με τόση τουριστική κ εμπορική κίνηση έχει μείνει με ένα κατ' επίφαση λιμάνι,ένας ντόκος στο πέλαγος δλδ,όπως την εποχή της ταινίας "Ποιά είναι η Μαργαρίτα" (1961) με το ΕΛΛΑΣ του Διαπούλη,μόνο που τότε πήγαιναν με βάρκες...Πρόοδος είναι κ αυτό. :Neglected:  :Disgust:  :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## pantelis2009

Ενημερώθηκε μεσημβρινές ώρες σήμερα, η Λιμενική Αρχή Ρόδου, για τον τραυματισμού 40χρονου στο κεφάλι και στον θώρακα κατά την αποβίβαση φορτηγού οχήματος από το Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ πλοίο «SUPERFAST XII» Ν.Π. 11052. 
Ο ανωτέρω διεκομίσθη με ασθενοφόρο όχημα του ΕΚΑΒ στο Γενικό Νοσοκομείο Ρόδου, για την παροχή των πρώτων βοηθειών. 
Προανάκριση διενεργείται από το Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Ρόδου. 

ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## Amorgos66

...ξημερωμα της 3/9,εξω απο την Αιγιαλη,
πορεια Καταπολα-Πατμος,με 28,3 kn...!!
IMG_20170903_071050.jpgIMG_20170903_071411.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Ομορφο το ξημερωμα στην   Αγιαλη και με το   ''Κοκκινο  Βελος''  στον οριζοντα γινεται ομορφοτερο!!!

_www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWp3e7921b4

----------


## Giovanaut

Η ΑΤΤΙCΑ χάνει το καλύτερο πλοίο της, για να κλείσει το deal!
Το πλοίο περνάει στον όμιλο Grimaldi!

----------


## Phivos

IMG_7327.jpg
Η πρώτη μου φετινή φωτογραφία του πλοίου. 
IMG_8661.jpg
Και εδώ μάλλον η τελευταία μου φωτογραφία του πλοίου με τα χρώματα της Superfast  :Frown New:

----------


## proussos

> Η ΑΤΤΙCΑ χάνει το καλύτερο πλοίο της, για να κλείσει το deal!
> Το πλοίο περνάει στον όμιλο Grimaldi!


*Μπορεί να θυσιάστηκε το SF XII , έρχονται τόσα πλοία όμως υπό τη διαχείριση της Attica**...και με μεγάλη ευελιξία μεγέθους - λειτουργικού κόστους - χωρητικότητας !
Και να μην ξεχνάμε πως το SF XI καραδοκεί...και είναι έτοιμο για το Αιγαίο μιας και από διετίας έχουν εγκατασταθεί τα πατάρια στο επάνω γκαράζ !*

DSCN5986.jpg

----------


## thanos75

Για να είμαι ειλικρινής στενοχωριέμαι πραγματικά που το χάνει η Attica.  Πάντως θα έχει ενδιαφέρον να δούμε εάν θα πατήσει πόδι στο Αιγαίο ο Γκριμάλντι με το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο ή θα το αξιοποιήσει στην Ιταλία και τη δυτική Μεσόγειο γενικά.  Θα είναι σίγουρα ένα μεγάλο asset για εκείνον όπου αντιμετωπίζει θέματα ανταγωνισμού.  Από την άλλη να δούμε και η Attica πως θα αξιοποιήσει στην πορεία το αδελφό ΧΙ...(λέτε να το κατεβάσει Δωδεκάνησα εάν προτιμήσει ο Γκριμάλντι την αξιοποίηση του ΧΙΙ αλλού?)

----------


## Giovanaut

> *Μπορεί να θυσιάστηκε το SF XII , έρχονται τόσα πλοία όμως υπό τη διαχείριση της Attica**...και με μεγάλη ευελιξία μεγέθους - λειτουργικού κόστους - χωρητικότητας !
> Και να μην ξεχνάμε πως το SF XI καραδοκεί...και είναι έτοιμο για το Αιγαίο μιας και από διετίας έχουν εγκατασταθεί τα πατάρια στο επάνω γκαράζ !*
> 
> DSCN5986.jpg


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τα παραπάνω, αλλά δεν μπορώ να κρύψω και πάλι την λύπη μου.
Μακάρι να έχανε αλλο πλοίο ο όμίλος, ακόμη κ πάνω απο τα δύο αρκεί τα ΧΙ, ΧΙΙ να έμεναν.
Αυτα τα πλόια ήταν οτι είχε απομεινει στην SUPERFAST FERRIES του 1995, από το μεγάλο ξεπούλημα.
Κακά τα ψέματα ο στόλος με τις θρυλικές κόκκινες καλλιγραμμες σιλουετες είναι παρελθόν, το ΧΙ μόνο του δεν φερνει την άνοιξη.
Τα I και ΙΙ ποτέ δεν θα ναι SUPERFAST.
Ας ελπίσουμε σε μελλοντικές ναυπηγήσεις status SUPERFAST και όχι SUPERCARGO.
Κατα τα άλλα παραμένω όπως κι εσυ περιγράφεις στα θετικά της συναλλαγής και να ευχηθουμε το καλύτερο για όλους!


ΥΓ: Eνα παραδέχομαι, ότι μας έπιασαν όλους στον ύπνο ολοι περίμεναμε απώλειες απ τον στολο της  HELLENIC και κανεις δεν προεβλεψε την πιθανότητα να χαθεί καποια μονάδα απ τον αξιολογο στολο της ΑΤΤΙCA.

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> *Μπορεί να θυσιάστηκε το SF XII , έρχονται τόσα πλοία όμως υπό τη διαχείριση της Attica**...και με μεγάλη ευελιξία μεγέθους - λειτουργικού κόστους - χωρητικότητας !
> Και να μην ξεχνάμε πως το SF XI καραδοκεί...και είναι έτοιμο για το Αιγαίο μιας και από διετίας έχουν εγκατασταθεί τα πατάρια στο επάνω γκαράζ !*
> 
> DSCN5986.jpg


Συμφωνω απολυτως.Κατα φτην δικη μου αποψη το 11αρι του χρονου το καλοκαιρι θα μπει Δωδεκανησα.Επισης θα γινει ορθολογικοτερη κατανομη πλοιων σε γραμμες οπως επισης και ωραριων- δρομολογιων οπως ορθοτατα αναφερεις. Με τη σωστοτερη διαχειριση διαμαντια τυπου ΣΦ12 θα ξαναρθουν....

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Χάθηκε ο κόσμος να πάρουν το 11 αντί του 12 ??
Παίζει κάτι στο κόστος του ενός εν αντιθέσει με του άλλου ??
Για το Highspeed 7 δεν φέρω άποψη, καθώς επίσης με προβληματίζει και η ναύλωση των ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ και ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ. Πρόβα για κάτι ??

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

> Χάθηκε ο κόσμος να πάρουν το 11 αντί του 12 ??
> Παίζει κάτι στο κόστος του ενός εν αντιθέσει με του άλλου ??
> Για το Highspeed 7 δεν φέρω άποψη, καθώς επίσης με προβληματίζει και η ναύλωση των ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ και ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ. Πρόβα για κάτι ??


Και ποια η διαφιρα τους? Σαν να λεμε το Παρος με το Ναξος....Ειτε το ενα ειτε το αλλο το ιδιο δεν ειναι?

----------


## Giovanaut

> Και ποια η διαφιρα τους? Σαν να λεμε το Παρος με το Ναξος....Ειτε το ενα ειτε το αλλο το ιδιο δεν ειναι?


Όπως ανέφερε κι ο φίλος proussos πιο πάνω, στο ΧΙ έχουν προστεθεί έξτρα παταρια για ΙΧ (το 2016 αν δεν κάνω λάθος) που το κάνουν ιδιαίτερα πρακτικό για ακτοπλοϊα Αιγαίου. Στο ΧΙΙ νομίζω πως δεν έχει γίνει αντίστοιχη προσθήκη.

----------


## proussos

> Όπως ανέφερε κι ο φίλος proussos πιο πάνω, στο ΧΙ έχουν προστεθεί έξτρα παταρια για ΙΧ (το 2016 αν δεν κάνω λάθος) που το κάνουν ιδιαίτερα πρακτικό για ακτοπλοϊα Αιγαίου. Στο ΧΙΙ νομίζω πως δεν έχει γίνει αντίστοιχη προσθήκη.


*Τα πατάρια των SUPERFAST XI / XII είχαν κατασκευαστεί στα πρότυπα των SUPERFAST V / VI (τα είχαν από ναυπήγησής τους) και βρίσκονταν αποθηκευμένα στο ΝΕΩΡΙΟΝ της Σύρου.
Στις 27/02/2016 μεταφέρθηκαν στο Πέραμα (φωτογραφία) όπου εγκαταστάθηκαν στο SUPERFAST XI κατά την περίοδο της ακινησίας του.
Ελλείψει χρόνου δεν τοποθετήθηκαν στο SUPERFAST XII και πολύ πιθανόν , όταν αλλάξει το ιδιοκτησιακό καθεστώς , να τα πάρει ως προίκα του.*

DSCN3805.jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

> *Τα πατάρια των SUPERFAST XI / XII είχαν κατασκευαστεί στα πρότυπα των SUPERFAST V / VI (τα είχαν από ναυπήγησής τους) και βρίσκονταν αποθηκευμένα στο ΝΕΩΡΙΟΝ της Σύρου.
> *


Ποτε ειχαν κατασκευαστει; Απο τη ναυπηγηση τους στη Γερμανια και ηταν αποθηκευμενα στη Συρο ή μεταγενεστερα ειχαν κατασκευαστει στη Συρο;

----------


## Giovanaut

> *Τα πατάρια των SUPERFAST XI / XII είχαν κατασκευαστεί στα πρότυπα των SUPERFAST V / VI (τα είχαν από ναυπήγησής τους) και βρίσκονταν αποθηκευμένα στο ΝΕΩΡΙΟΝ της Σύρου.
> Στις 27/02/2016 μεταφέρθηκαν στο Πέραμα (φωτογραφία) όπου εγκαταστάθηκαν στο SUPERFAST XI κατά την περίοδο της ακινησίας του.
> Ελλείψει χρόνου δεν τοποθετήθηκαν στο SUPERFAST XII και πολύ πιθανόν , όταν αλλάξει το ιδιοκτησιακό καθεστώς , να τα πάρει ως προίκα του.*
> 
> DSCN3805.jpg


Κι εγώ αυτό θυμόμουν οτι ήταν στο Νεωριον και οτι τα φέραν εσπευσμένα για την περσυνή μεγάλη επισκευή του ΧΙ στο Περαμα, τότε ειδικά που το Νεώριον είχε αρχίσει να δημιουργει θέματα στις επισκεύες, όπως στο ΧΙ στην τελευταια του επισκευή εκεί, λόγω των γνωστών του προβλήματων. Σ ευχαρίστω για την διευκρίνηση και το εποπτικό υλικό  :Wink:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> καθώς επίσης με προβληματίζει και η ναύλωση των ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ και ΝΗΣΟΣ ΡΟΔΟΣ. Πρόβα για κάτι ??


Καθόλου πρόβα,ναύλωση σε άσχετες εταιρείες,του θείου Γκριμάλντι κ του Caronte.

----------


## gpap2006

16/11 αποδεσμεύεται οριστικά από Δωδεκάνησα.

----------


## thanos75

> 16/11 αποδεσμεύεται οριστικά από Δωδεκάνησα.


Οριστικά...οριστικά :Sour:  :Apologetic:  λόγω των τελευταίων εξελίξεων ή ακινησία (ή σκάντζα αλλού) και θα επανέλθει αργότερα στα Δωδεκάνησα?

----------


## Giovanaut

> Οριστικά...οριστικά λόγω των τελευταίων εξελίξεων ή ακινησία (ή σκάντζα αλλού) και θα επανέλθει αργότερα στα Δωδεκάνησα?


Η λογικη λεεί οριστικά, ειδικά αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι καθε χρόνο τέτοια εποχή στην γραμμή εμενε μόνο το BS2.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Suprefast XII τελείωσε με τα δρομολόγια του στα Δωδεκάνησα και πριν λίγο πήγε στη ΝΑΥΣΙ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Superfast XII φωτογραφημένο σήμερα από την Κυνόσουρα, στην ΝΑΥΣΙ που έχει πάει για την ακινησία του.

SUPERFAST-XII-180-24-11-2017.jpg

----------


## thanos75

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να το δούμε να σκαντζαρει το blue horizon τον Γενάρη?

----------


## leo85

Το πλοίο έφυγε από το πέραμα και πάει Μάλτα μάλλον για τον δεξαμενισμό του.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Superfast XII ήδη έχει μπει στη δεξαμενή στη Μάλτα. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο τελείωσε το δεξαμενισμό του στη Μάλτα και επιστρέφει στον Πειραιά. Αυτή την ώρα Νότια από τη Μεθώνη. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## thanos75

Σύμφωνα με το σύστημα κρατήσεων ο υπερβάπορας κατά πως φαίνεται επανέρχεται στην γνωστή του γραμμή στα Δωδεκάνησα από μέσα Γενάρη, ενώ το Blue Star 2 φαίνεται να μετακινείται την ίδια περίοδο στη γραμμή της Παροναξίας (σε αντικατάσταση του Delos- να υποθέσω πάει για δεξαμενισμό?).  Κάτι μου λέει ότι το λατρεμένο μας παπόρο θα συνεχίζουμε να τον απολαμβάνουμε στα ελληνικά λιμάνια για κάμποσο διάστημα εικόνα

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σύμφωνα με το σύστημα κρατήσεων ο υπερβάπορας κατά πως φαίνεται επανέρχεται στην γνωστή του γραμμή στα Δωδεκάνησα από μέσα Γενάρη, ενώ το Blue Star 2 φαίνεται να μετακινείται την ίδια περίοδο στη γραμμή της Παροναξίας (σε αντικατάσταση του Delos- να υποθέσω πάει για δεξαμενισμό?).  Κάτι μου λέει ότι το λατρεμένο μας παπόρο θα συνεχίζουμε να τον απολαμβάνουμε στα ελληνικά λιμάνια για κάμποσο διάστημα εικόνα


Στο site της εταιρείας δεν γράφουν ακόμα τίποτα.Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το SFXII θα δουλέψει κάποιο διάστημα γιά την εταιρεία.

----------


## speedrunner

Όπως είναι λογικό δεν μπορεί να καταρρεύσει ο προγραμματισμός της BSF και της HSW περιμένοντας την επιτροπή ανταγωνισμού. Ανάλογα με το πότε θα βγει η απόφαση θα δείξει αν θα επηρεαστούν τα δρομολόγια του 2018 ή θα πάμε απο Οκτώβριο και μετά!!!!

----------


## thanos75

> Στο site της εταιρείας δεν γράφουν ακόμα τίποτα.Η αλήθεια είναι ότι το SFXII θα δουλέψει κάποιο διάστημα γιά την εταιρεία.


Στο site στα δρομολόγια πράγματι δεν γράφει τίποτα, αλλά στο σύστημα κρατήσεων είναι περασμένο εάν είδα καλά μέχρι το Πάσχα τουλάχιστον.  Αν και δεν αποκλείεται κάποια πράγματα να αναθεωρηθούν.  Και βέβαια όπως είπε ο φίλος speedrunner η εταιρεία φαίνεται πως κάνει τον προγραμματισμό της και δεν μπορεί να περιμένει το πόρισμα της επιτροπής ανταγωνισμού.  Προσωπικά ψυχανεμίζομαι (χωρίς να ξέρω κάτι συγκεκριμένο) πως η όλη υπόθεση της συγχώνευσης δεν θα προχωρήσει και πάρα πολύ γρήγορα!!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στο site στα δρομολόγια πράγματι δεν γράφει τίποτα, αλλά στο σύστημα κρατήσεων είναι περασμένο εάν είδα καλά μέχρι το Πάσχα τουλάχιστον.  Αν και δεν αποκλείεται κάποια πράγματα να αναθεωρηθούν.  Και βέβαια όπως είπε ο φίλος speedrunner η εταιρεία φαίνεται πως κάνει τον προγραμματισμό της και δεν μπορεί να περιμένει το πόρισμα της επιτροπής ανταγωνισμού.  Προσωπικά ψυχανεμίζομαι (χωρίς να ξέρω κάτι συγκεκριμένο) πως η όλη υπόθεση της συγχώνευσης δεν θα προχωρήσει και πάρα πολύ γρήγορα!!!


Πιστεύω ότι έχουν κάνει συμφωνία με τον Grimaldi γιά το πότε θα παραδώσουν το πλοίο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μετά τον δεξαμενισμό στην Μάλτα και την επιστροφή του στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, το πλοίο βρίσκεται και πάλι στην κεντρική προβλήτα του Περάματος.

----------


## thanos75

Από Δευτέρα νομίζω ξεκινάει δρομολόγια για Δωδεκάνησα, ενώ το blue star 2  θα αναλάβει παροναξια-Σαντορίνη

----------


## pantelis2009

Γιατί άραγε το πλοίο έφυγε από την Ρόδο....και ξαναγύρισε πίσω???

----------


## pantelis2009

*Λόγω μηχανικής βλάβης επιστρέφει στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου το SUPERFAST XII*
Πρώτη καταχώρηση: Πέμπτη, 15 Φεβρουαρίου 2018, 17:59










Μηχανή βλάβη παρουσίασε το SUPERFAST XII το οποίο έφυγε από το λιμάνι της Ρόδου νωρίς το απόγευμα της Πέμπτης και όπως ανακοινώθηκε επιστρέφει εκ νέου σε αυτό ενώ είχε αποκρυνθεί μόνο λίγα μίλια. 

Όπως ανακοίνωσε η εταιρεία υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην προπέλα καθώς έχει πιαστεί κάποιο αντικείμενο, χωρίς να εξακριβωθεί τι ακριβώς.
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## threshtox

Πάντως, δεν πρέπει να ήταν τπτ σοβαρό. Είναι ήδη στον Πειραιά. To marinetraffic έδειξε ότι η καθυστέρηση ήταν καμιά ώρα έξω από τη Ρόδο. Μετά η ταχύτητά του ήταν η κανονική του..

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Η επίσημη ανακοίνωση του υπουργείου. Να ληφθεί σοβαρά υπόψιν παρακαλώ, ότι η επιθεώρηση στο πλοίο έγινε από _προσοντούχο_ μέλος του Κλιμάκιου Επιθεώρησης Πλοίων Ρόδου (όχι δηλαδή από τον όποιον όποιον τυχόντα ή τον περιπτερά του λιμανιού !!!).




> Ενημερώθηκε η Λιμενική Αρχή Ρόδου, απογευματινές ώρες χθες, από τον Πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΣΟΥΠΕΡΦΑΣΤ  ΧΙΙ» Ν.Π. 11052, ότι αμέσως μετά τον απόπλου του την 17:00 από το  λιμένα Ρόδου προς εκτέλεση προγραμματισμένου δρομολογίου για Κω – Λέρο – Πάτμο - Πειραιά, διαπίστωσε κραδασμούς και επέστρεψε αυτοδύναμα στο λιμένα Ρόδου όπου κατέπλευσε με ασφάλεια.
> 
> Κατόπιν  επιθεώρησης από επαγγελματία δύτη και προσοντούχο μέλος του Τοπικού  Κλιμάκιου Επιθεώρησης Πλοίων, διαπιστώθηκε ότι στην προπέλα του ανωτέρω  πλοίου είχε εμπλακεί ένα λάστιχο αεροπορικού τύπου το οποίο αφαιρέθηκε,  ενώ δεν διαπιστώθηκε καμία βλάβη στα αξονικά συστήματα.
> 
> Πηγή

----------


## proussos

Να συμπληρώσω άλλη μία διαπίστωση...το πλοίο είναι έτοιμο να...πετάξει !
Μερικά λάστιχα ακόμη να πιάσουν οι προπέλες του και την επόμενη φορά θα φύγει από το αεροδρόμιο ΔΙΑΓΟΡΑΣ !

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τι να περιγράψεις από αυτό το αρχοντοβάπορο, απλά το χαζεύεις και το θαυμάζεις.

IMG_0539.jpg__IMG_0030.jpg__IMG_0548.jpg
_Πειραιάς - 20/04/2018_

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο απ' τις 18 έως τις 23 Μαΐου θα βρεθεί στη μεσαία πλωτή δεξαμενή του Περάματος.

----------


## despo

Ευχάριστη μεν η είδηση μόνο οσον αφορά το δεξαμενισμό του πλοίου στην Ελλάδα, δυσάρεστη δε καθως οπως φαίνεται σχετίζεται με την παράδοση του πλοίου στον Γκριμάλντι.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Ποδαρικό στο νέο λιμάνι της Σύμης θα πραγματοποιήσει αύριο το μεσημέρι το πλοίο, συμμετέχοντας στην επίσημη τελετή των εγκαινίων.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το βαπόρι (BLUE STAR 1) αποχαιρετάει απόψε το Β.Αιγαίο. Από  αύριο Δωδεκάνησα στη θεση του κοκκινου που αποχωρεί οριστικά από  Ελλάδα.


Εγώ θα έλεγα να περιμένουμε λίγο ακόμα να δούμε το τι και το πως θα γίνει. Και τον περασμένο Νοέμβρη (πριν έξι μήνες) είχε γραφτεί ότι αποχωρεί οριστικά από τα Δωδεκάνησα,




> 16/11 αποδεσμεύεται οριστικά από Δωδεκάνησα.


πλην όμως το βαπόρι ακόμα εκεί συνεχίζει να δουλεύει. Εξ άλλου, και όσον αφορά το "αποχωρεί οριστικά από  Ελλάδα", ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι η νέα του εταιρεία (Γκριμάλντι) έχει στενές (έως και στενότατες) σχέσεις με την χώρα μας, οπότε καθόλου δεν αποκλείεται στο μέλλον να το ξαναδούμε (ευχής έργον !!!) στα μέρη μας.

----------


## gpap2006

Καλά, δεν μιλάμε ''για παντα'' αλλα σιγουρα για τη φετινη θερινη σεζον. Εχουν περαστει αλλωστα τα νεα δρομολογια των Δωδεκανησων.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εμένα φίλε μου με προβληματίζει ο νέος του προγραμματισμένος δεξαμενισμός.




> Το πλοίο απ' τις 18 έως τις 23 Μαΐου θα βρεθεί στη μεσαία πλωτή δεξαμενή του Περάματος.


Το πλοίο δεξαμενίστηκε μόλις πριν πέντε μήνες στην Μάλτα, όταν δηλαδή είχε ήδη αναγγελθεί το "πέρασμα" του στον Γκριμάλντι. Για ποιόν λόγο ξαναδεξαμενίζεται, και μάλιστα στο Πέραμα, ενώ πλέον ανήκει σε μία εταιρεία που ποτέ (αν θυμάμαι καλά) δεν κάνει εργασίες συντήρησης ή δεξαμενισμούς στην χώρα μας ???

----------


## flash13

> Εμένα φίλε μου με προβληματίζει ο νέος του προγραμματισμένος δεξαμενισμός.
> 
> 
> 
> Το πλοίο δεξαμενίστηκε μόλις πριν πέντε μήνες στην Μάλτα, όταν δηλαδή είχε ήδη αναγγελθεί το "πέρασμα" του στον Γκριμάλντι. Για ποιόν λόγο ξαναδεξαμενίζεται, και μάλιστα στο Πέραμα, ενώ πλέον ανήκει σε μία εταιρεία που ποτέ (αν θυμάμαι καλά) δεν κάνει εργασίες συντήρησης ή δεξαμενισμούς στην χώρα μας ???


o λογος που γινεται ο δεξαμενισμος στο Περαμα ειναι τυπικος και εχει σχεση με την παραδοση/παραλαβη του πλοιου.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Για να το λες φίλε μου, κάτι παραπάνω σίγουρα θα γνωρίζεις από εμένα.

Προσωπικά πάντως, έναν δεξαμενισμό διάρκειας έξι ημερών (18-23 Μαίου), δεν θα τον χαρακτήριζα ως "τυπικό, παράδοσης/παραλαβής του πλοίου". Πολυ δε περισσότερο, όταν έχει προηγηθεί και άλλος δεξαμενισμός μόλις πριν πέντε μήνες, κατά τον οποίο οι νέοι πλοιοκτήτες θα μπορούσαν να έχουν ήδη δει το πλοίο.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Το πλοίο απ' τις 18 έως τις 23 Μαΐου θα βρεθεί στη μεσαία πλωτή δεξαμενή του Περάματος.


Το Suprefast XII αυτή την ώρα κατευθύνεται για την μεσαία δεξαμενή του Περάματος, όπως είχε γράψει ο φίλος Νεκτάριος.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παντελή λέγοντας "μεσαία δεξαμενή" τι εννοείς ??? Μεσαία ως προς το μέγεθος, ή μεσαία ως προς την θέση της ???

----------


## andria salamis

> Παντελή λέγοντας "μεσαία δεξαμενή" τι εννοείς ??? Μεσαία ως προς το μέγεθος, ή μεσαία ως προς την θέση της ???


Γιώργο εγω θα πάρω το μέγεθος! :Apologetic:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εγώ φίλε μου Ανδριανέ για να είμαι ειλικρινής, διαβάζοντας "μεσαία" αμέσως σκέφτηκα την θέση, δηλαδή την νέα δεξαμενή _ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ ΙΙΙ_, αλλά από ότι βλέπω τώρα στο AIS πράγματι έχεις δίκιο, μέγεθος εννοούσε ο Παντελής, στην δεξαμενή _ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ Ι_ (πρώην μεγάλη) ανέβηκε το πλοίο.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Εγώ φίλε μου Ανδριανέ για να είμαι ειλικρινής, διαβάζοντας "μεσαία" αμέσως σκέφτηκα την θέση, δηλαδή την νέα δεξαμενή _ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ ΙΙΙ_, αλλά από ότι βλέπω τώρα στο AIS πράγματι έχεις δίκιο, μέγεθος εννοούσε ο Παντελής, στην δεξαμενή _ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ Ι_ (πρώην μεγάλη) ανέβηκε το πλοίο.


Όπως βλέπουμε το Superfast XII έχει ανέβει στην δεξαμενή *ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ Ι* για τον δεξαμενισμό του. Δεν θυμάμαι να έχει ξανά κάνει δεξαμενισμό στο Πέραμα. Καλή συνέχεια.

SUPERFAST-XII-181-19-05-2018.jpg

----------


## ancd

Κρίμα γιατί χάνουμε την προτελευταία κόκκινη Ferrari της χρυσής εποχής του Παναγοπουλου. Άραγε θα του κόψουν τα φτερά στο φουγάρο, σημα κατατεθέν των πλοίων του Παναγοπουλου?

Μια απορία. Γιατί όλα αυτά τα χρόνια οι εταιρείες στέλνουν τα βαπόρια τους στην Μάλτα? Τι κερδίζουν? Εγώ μόνο αρνητικά βλέπω ( σαν Έλληνας) :
• Χάνουν 4 μέρες από την ακινησία τους στο πήγαινε έλα.
• Καίνε ένα σωρό πετρέλαια στο πήγαινε έλα.
• Στη παλαιά δεξαμενή του Περάματος ανεβαίνουν και τώρα ( Πειραιάς ΙΙ ).
• Οι αρχιμηχανικοι- αρχιπλοιαρχοι και γενικώς η τεχνικη υποστήριξη από Ελλάδα είναι μακριά. 
• Και σαν ελληναρας απλώς είμαστε οι καλύτεροι! 
Γιατί?🤔

----------


## flash13

> Κρίμα γιατί χάνουμε την προτελευταία κόκκινη Ferrari της χρυσής εποχής του Παναγοπουλου. Άραγε θα του κόψουν τα φτερά στο φουγάρο, σημα κατατεθέν των πλοίων του Παναγοπουλου?
> 
> Μια απορία. Γιατί όλα αυτά τα χρόνια οι εταιρείες στέλνουν τα βαπόρια τους στην Μάλτα? Τι κερδίζουν? Εγώ μόνο αρνητικά βλέπω ( σαν Έλληνας) :
> • Χάνουν 4 μέρες από την ακινησία τους στο πήγαινε έλα.
> • Καίνε ένα σωρό πετρέλαια στο πήγαινε έλα.
> • Στη παλαιά δεξαμενή του Περάματος ανεβαίνουν και τώρα ( Πειραιάς ΙΙ ).
> • Οι αρχιμηχανικοι- αρχιπλοιαρχοι και γενικώς η τεχνικη υποστήριξη από Ελλάδα είναι μακριά. 
> • Και σαν ελληναρας απλώς είμαστε οι καλύτεροι! 
> Γιατί?🤔


Μήπως σε όλα τα παραπάνω δεν υπήρχαν διαθέσιμες ημέρες στις δεξαμενές για να πραγματοποιηθούν οι επισκευές??? Γιατί το τελευταίο χρονικό διάστημα άνοιξε το Νεώριο στην Σύρο και ήρθε η μεγάλη δεξαμενη ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ ΙΙΙ

----------


## ancd

Τι λέτε, του ταιριάζει αυτή η πρύμνη αλλα Βενιζέλος?

20180520_114700.jpg
Πέραμα 20-05-2018.

Υ. Γ. Μπορεί να μου πει κάποιος γιατί οι φωτό μου ανεβαίνουν στραβά?

----------


## andria salamis

Βγήκε απο την Δεξαμενή,σημερα το πρωί.Στην πρυμη του ηταν το ρυμουλκό Έκτωρ, και το Ατλας

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Βγήκε απο την δεξαμενή, σημερα το πρωί.


Και έχει δέσει στην κεντρική προβλήτα του Περάματος.

IMG_0007.jpg
_Πέραμα - 26/05/2018_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

.
Με νέο όνομα το _CRUISE AUSONIA_ και υπό Ιταλική σημαία εκπέμπει πλέον από το Πέραμα στο σύστημα AIS το πλοίο.

----------


## SPYROS GR

Έχουμε καμία σημερινή του φωτογραφία;

----------


## pantelis2009

> .
> Με νέο όνομα το _CRUISE AUSONIA_ και υπό Ιταλική σημαία εκπέμπει πλέον από το Πέραμα στο σύστημα AIS το πλοίο.


Όπως λέει και ο φίλος EV στο *CRUISE AUSONIA (e.x SUPERFAST XII)* έχει σβηστεί στην αριστερή μπάντα και στην τσιμινιέρα τα σινιάλα  της Superfast όπως και το όνομα στην πλώρη, ενώ στην πρύμη φαίνεται γραμμένο το νέο του όνομα. Από δεξιά παραμένουν ακόμη τα παλαιά. Κρίμα που χάνεται ένα τέτοιο βαπόρι από την Ελλάδα.

SUPERFAST-XII-197-14-06-2018.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Πλέον στην πλώρη του γράφει *CRUISE AUSONIA* και στην μπάντα του *GRIMALDI LINES.

*SUPERFAST-XII-201-15-06-2018.jpg
Παρακαλώ τους mond να αλλάξουν το όνομα στο θέμα του.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πλέον στην πλώρη του γράφει *CRUISE AUSONIA* και στην μπάντα του *GRIMALDI LINES.
> 
> *SUPERFAST-XII-201-15-06-2018.jpg
> Παρακαλώ τους mond να αλλάξουν το όνομα στο θέμα του.


Κ να πάει στα ξένα,δυστυχώς.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Περίεργο πάντως που παρέμεινε στα κόκκινα. Μία βδομάδα ήταν το πλοίο πάνω στην δεξαμενή, και ένα μήνα συνολικά στο Πέραμα. Υπήρχε χρόνος άνετα και χαλαρά να βαφτεί στα μπλε.

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Μελλοντική έκπληξη επαναδρομολόγησης στο Αιγαίο ;;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Περίεργο πάντως που παρέμεινε στα κόκκινα. Μία βδομάδα ήταν το πλοίο πάνω στην δεξαμενή, και ένα μήνα συνολικά στο Πέραμα. Υπήρχε χρόνος άνετα και χαλαρά να βαφτεί στα μπλε.


Και επειδή κάποιοι αντί μυαλού διαθέτουν ...φυστικοβούτυρο, όπως π.χ. το φιλαράκι που μου έστειλε πριν από λίγο ΠΜ γράφοντας μου ότι δεν προλαβαίνει τώρα να βαφτεί στα ...Γκριμαλντέικα  γιατί επείγει (!!!) η δρομολόγηση του, να προσθέσω πως ένα εξωτερικό βάψιμο ως γνωστόν δεν απαιτεί μήνες ή εβδομάδες, δύο μερούλες (μία την μία μπάντα, μία την άλλη) και σπατσάραμε !!! Κάτι δηλαδή που θα μπορούσε ήδη να είχε γίνει άνετα και χαλαρααααααααά !!! Τώρα γιατί δεν έγινε, αλλουνού παπά ευαγγέλιο.

----------


## eytyhis128

Μήπως υπάρχει  σκέψη για κάποια γραμμή και περιμένουν να βαφή στα  χρώματα της MINOAN

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Αν είχε σκοπό να το αφήσει Ελλάδα και ειδικότερα Αιγαίο, δε νομίζω (μια που μπήκε στη  διαδικασία να αλλάξει το όνομα σε αντίθεση με τα χρώματα) να του έδινε  όνομα που παραπέμπει σε ιταλική περιοχή. Ναι μεν δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να μείνει Σούπερφαστ αλλά θυμηθείτε Euroferry Corfu, Μύκονος  Παλάς, Σαντορίνη Παλάς Ζεύς Παλάς παλαιότερα κλπ).... Και σίγουρα αν πήγαινε Μινωικές "κάτι Παλάς" θα ονομαζόταν και αυτό....

Πάντως τα κόκκινα σινιάλα Grimaldi Lines μας γυρνούν στις εποχές των ρορο της Hellas Ferries....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

.
Νωρίς σήμερα το πρωί μας αποχαιρέτησε με προορισμό την Augusta στην Σικελία. Κατά τις 09.10 βγαίναμε με το Μπρούφας από τον Πειραιά και διακρινόταν στο ύψος σχεδόν της Αίγινας.

Στο επανιδείν (ας ελπίσουμε).

----------


## Espresso Venezia

.
Κατά την χθεσινή αναχώρηση του _από τον Πειραιά_.

----------


## ancd

Πίστευα μέχρι εχθές ότι ο Ιταλός θα έπαιρνε την επιδότηση για Θεσσαλονίκη Σποράδες Κυκλάδες Κρήτη, θα το ονόμαζε ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΊΑ ΠΑΛΑΣ (για να μας τονώσει το εθνικό μας ηθικό μέρες που είναι), θα κυματιζε η ελληνική σημαία στην πρυμνη του , (ώστε να λέει και ο υπουργός μας οτι κατάφερε νέες θέσεις εργασίας) και ο πρίγκιπας με τα Κρίνα στην τσιμηνιερα του! Ετσι η Μινωικες θα απλώνονταν σε όλο το Αιγαίο από την έδρα τους!Κρίμα!
Καλές θάλασσες στην πλώρη του!!!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

> Πίστευα μέχρι εχθές ότι ο Ιταλός θα έπαιρνε την επιδότηση για Θεσσαλονίκη Σποράδες Κυκλάδες Κρήτη, θα το ονόμαζε ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΊΑ ΠΑΛΑΣ (για να μας τονώσει το εθνικό μας ηθικό μέρες που είναι), θα κυματιζε η ελληνική σημαία στην πρυμνη του , (ώστε να λέει και ο υπουργός μας οτι κατάφερε νέες θέσεις εργασίας) και ο πρίγκιπας με τα Κρίνα στην τσιμηνιερα του! Ετσι η Μινωικες θα απλώνονταν σε όλο το Αιγαίο από την έδρα τους!Κρίμα!
> Καλές θάλασσες στην πλώρη του!!!



Εμένα πάλι, γιατί κάτι δε μου κάθεται καλά με την προσωρινή αναβολή του αιτήματος για δρομολόγηση στα Χανιά ;;
Ένας φίλος ναυτικός μου είπε ότι ίσως να κάνει καμιά έκπληξη στη γραμμή της Θεσσαλονίκης, αλλά μάλλον του χρόνου, 
αλλά πλέον έχω μάθει πως αν δε δω, δε πιστεύω τιποτα!!!!

----------


## thanos75

Ακόμα κι αν σε ένα "φανταστικό και παράλληλο σύμπαν" έπαιρνε ο Ιταλός την επιδότηση για τη συγκεκριμένη γραμμή, το Superfast XII δεν θα ήταν το πλοίο που θα αναλάμβανε το συγκεκριμένο ρόλο.  Ας το πάρουμε απόφαση (εξάλλου και η νέα του ονομασία λέει πολλά) ότι το πλοίο πια θα αναλαμβάνει ρόλους στις θάλασσες της κεντρικής Μεσογείου σνιφ σνιφ :Moody:  :Moody:

----------


## ancd

Πάντως θα έχει παρέα και άλλα δικά μας καραβια στην νέα εταιρεία του: Superfast VI , Ίκαρος, Ολυμπία Παλάς, Ζεύς Παλας.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πίστευα μέχρι εχθές ότι ο Ιταλός θα έπαιρνε την επιδότηση για Θεσσαλονίκη Σποράδες Κυκλάδες Κρήτη, θα το ονόμαζε ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΊΑ ΠΑΛΑΣ (για να μας τονώσει το εθνικό μας ηθικό μέρες που είναι), θα κυματιζε η ελληνική σημαία στην πρυμνη του , (ώστε να λέει και ο υπουργός μας οτι κατάφερε νέες θέσεις εργασίας) και ο πρίγκιπας με τα Κρίνα στην τσιμηνιερα του! Ετσι η Μινωικες θα απλώνονταν σε όλο το Αιγαίο από την έδρα τους!Κρίμα!
> Καλές θάλασσες στην πλώρη του!!!


Όνειρα θερινής νυκτός...
Αυτό το σινιάλο με το καλλιγραφικό G δεν του πάει καθόλου.

----------


## thanos75

> Πάντως θα έχει παρέα και άλλα δικά μας καραβια στην νέα εταιρεία του: Superfast VI , Ίκαρος, Ολυμπία Παλάς, Ζεύς Παλας.


Αααχχχ τα καλύτερα παιδιά μας έχει πάρει ο Ιταλός στην ξενιτιά :Eagerness:  :Eagerness:  :Adoration:

----------


## Apostolos

Η τύχη μου έχει φέρει πολλές φορές στο φακό μου νέα πλοία να έρχονται και παλιά να φευγουν... Ακόμα μία φορά η στεναχώρια ήταν μεγάλη που αποχαιρέτησα αυτό το όμορφο σκαρί...

DSC_9816 (Large).jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Cruise Ausonia αφού τελείωσε εχθές τα δρομολόγια του στη γραμμή  Civitavecchia - Olbia σήμερα ξεκίνησε στη γραμμή Livorno - Palermo στη θέση του Zeus Palace που βρίσκεται στη Genova

----------


## pantelis2009

Σύμφωνα με αυτό έπιασε φωτιά το μηχανοστάσιο στο Cruise Ausonia (e.x Superfast XII) έξω από το Παλέρμο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και ένα βίντεο που ανέβηκε στο youTube από την Guardia Costiera

----------


## mitsakos

Από ότι φαίνεται το πλοίο θα επιστρέψει στα παλιά του λημέρια μαζί με το cruise Olbia (superfast VI) και θα σχηματίσουν την τριαδα που θα αντικαταστήσει τα 2 cruise στην αδριατικη.

----------


## thanos75

Πώς τα φέρνει πάντως ο καιρός...κόκκινα τα αγαπήσαμε και μεγαλούργησαν αμφότερα στην Αδριατική, στα μπλε (του Grimaldi) επστρέφουν με χρόνια με καιρούς στα γνώριμα νερά του.  Η ακτοπλοια πάντα έχει την πλάκα της και πάντα έχει τον τρόπο της να μας εκπλήσσει :Chuncky:

----------


## thanos75

Πάντως στην εποχή covid που διανύουμε κρατάω και ένα μικρό καλαθάκι για το εάν θα δούμε και τα τρία εν τέλει ξανά στην Ανκόνα (τρία εννοώ μαζί με το Κνωσσός Παλας aka bonaria).  Μη δούμε και κανένα ro-pax αντ'αυτών τύπου Corragio & Florencia εάν το κλίμα συνεχίσει να είναι στραβό στις μεταφορές.  Πάντως εάν επιβεβαιωθεί το σενάριο, ξανά 3 αρχετυπικά superfast στη γραμμή Πάτρα-Ανκόνα :Tongue:  (έστω και με άλλα σινιάλα)

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Eιδικά το FLORENCIA κ τα παρόμοια διότι είναι πολύ φτηνιάρικα.

----------

